# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Thread #17

## Scionox

To spice things up and to try to get some people's motivation back up and running, Nito and Matte87 have come up with an idea of having a little competition. I decided to take the flag on and do my best to continue the competitions.  :smiley: 
Two weeks from this post i will calculate the scores and choose the winner, but please add the points you deserve in your posts as well to help tracking the count.  :Thinking: 
The winner will get a nice prize!  ::D: 




*Remember that you can get maximum 20 points from doing tasks in single dream. Tasks marked with an * are not counted towards this limit.

To get points from dream control tasks you have to be lucid ofcourse, otherwise points from those tasks are not counted.

Be sure to post dream journal entries for lucid dreams as well, either here or as a link to dreamviews dream journal, not only for confirming points but also for an interesting read.*  ::reading:: 

_Basic/Standard Tasks_

*Remember the fragment of the dream   -   0.5 point*

Remember the whole dream   -   1 point*

Become lucid   -   5 points (Note: You get points for 'becoming' lucid even when you are lucid from the start, like when WILDing)

Do an successful Reality Check   -   1 point

Successfully stabilize the dream   -   2 points

Doing WBTB - Wake Back To Bed   -   1 point for failed attempt / 3 points for successful attempt* (Points count only once per day, going back to sleep immediately after waking up does not counts)

Successful WILD - Wake Induced Lucid Dream   -   3 points

Successful DEILD - Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream   -   2 points (Note: Becoming lucid does not counts when chaining DEILDs, and the point limit is 10 in those DEILDs)

Interact with a Dream Character   -   2 points

Flying   -   4 points

Telekinesis   -   4 points

Super Strength   -   4 points

Super Speed   -   4 points

Basic Summoning   -   4 points (Summoning from the pocket / Make someone appear from around the corner / behind)

Gain Invulnerability   -   4 points

Eat Something   -   4 points

Object/DC changing   -   4 points (Fully change object or DC into different object/DC)

Push your hand through an solid object   -   4 points (Note: 'Pushing finger through hand' reality check does not counts)

Partial Transformation   -   4 points

Advanced Tasks

Teleport   -   7 points

Element Manipulation   -   8 points

Fully move through big solid object   -   8 points (Like the wall for example, keep the eyes open)

Advanced Flying   -   10 points (Flying at high speed / into the space)

Advanced Summoning   -   10 points (Make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something extraordinary)

Advanced Object/DC changing   -   10 points (Change enormous object/DC into different objects/DCs or many objects/DCs at same time)

Mass Telekinesis   -   10 points (Use telekinesis on ten objects at the same time or one enormous object)

Time Control   -   10 points (Speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally, teleportation into different time doesn't counts for this(but counts for Teleport task))

Full Transformation   -   10 points

Challenge Tasks

I will announce the challenge tasks periodically as well as the points you can get for them. You have the time to achieve the task until the next task is announced, but i will post a message one day before next set of challenge tasks is announced as a warning, so keep an eye on that as well.
The points from the challenge tasks are awarded both for you and your team and they do not count towards the 20 points per-dream maximum.

Current Tasks

Lower League Basic Task -Find way into a world from a book or a video game or a movie or similar and explore it, describe what you find - 10 points

Upper League Advanced Task -Teleport into a world from a book or a video game or a movie or similar and explore it, find one of main characters and ask what are their dreams. Describe reaction&responses - 20 points.

Bonus Task #1 -Shapeshift into a dragon and fly around - 15 points

Bonus Task #2 - Do one or more Tasks of The Month March 2013, more info here: http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ch-2014-a.html - 8 for first task done and 4 for each next one.
[/COLOR]

Three Step Tasks

You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks from the list above except for stabilization and reality check ones. When you achieve the first task, you get 5 points in addition to the points from the task. When you achieve the second task you get 10 additional points, but only if the first task is already done. And when you achieve the third one you get 15 additional points only if second task is done. Additional points from each task can be gotten only once and you have to choose them before doing them. The points only count towards individual score, they don't add to the team score.
Note: You don't have to do all of them in single dream, they can be done in different dreams.

Team Tasks

When you achieve the team task, you get the points like usually, but when another teammate achieves the task as well, the team gets 10 additional points. If the whole team achieves the same task, additional 10 points will be given to the team. Both additional point bonuses do not count towards the 20 points per-dream maximum. Team tasks can only be achieved once and they do not stack with Three Step Tasks.

Meet your teammate   -   5 points

Exchange pocket content   -   5 points

Help your teammate to do dream control task from basic or advanced list   -   5 points

Explore the dreamworld with your teammate   -   5 points

Fight each other   -   10 points

Ask teammate to demonstrate the powers   -   10 points

Individual Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from three step tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

anotherdreamer - 387(30)
BrandonBoss - 350(5)
Nfri - 334(30)
dolphin - 281(15) 
fogelbise - 222.5(30)
FryingMan - 187.5(5)
Scionox - 169
she - 137.5
StephL - 112(15)
Mikasan527 - 109
StingPT - 62
VagalTone - 18

Lower League

parkmeats - 193.5(5)
KonchogTashi - 90(5)
Sibyline - 77.5(5)
PKJacker - 76
atramentis - 71(5)
Ginsan - 67
seank12 - 64.5
ParadoxOwl - 56
Sojatofu - 45
Chessica - 44.5
Mismagius - 42.5
Pickman - 42
dreambh - 37
sprada - 31
DoctorKwack101 - 22
JoannaB - 16
pnb1 - 12.5
Silentium - 11
LouaiB - Quit
Reporter - DQ
lucid555 - DQ
TheMmaker7 - DQ

Team Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from team tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

Team Lumen - 493.5
Team Natura - 442
Team Ignis - 419
Team Aqua - 373
Team Draco - 351.5
Team Ventus - 155.5

Lower League

Team Herba - 273.5
Team Glacies - 120.5
Team Sol - 107
Team Aurora - 103
Team Aer - 90
Team Lapillus - 88.5
Team Umbra - 69
Team Metallum - 63
Team Flos - 51
*

(Last score update was at GMT +3 03:48 PM 22nd March)
*Note: Dreams you had Friday - Saturday night counts.

   Good luck and have awesome lucid dreams!   
*

----------


## JoannaB

3 fragments - total: 1.5

3 weird fragments: dancing fairies, orchids, and time travel? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

My 3 step tasks: basic summoning, eat something, and partial transformation

----------


## Ginsan

I only remember a tiny fragment of last night. I was with my little brother in some building, I remember hiding from someone or something and running up and down stairs.
I hope I get half a point for this..

My three step task:
1. Element manipulation
2. Full transformation
3. Advanced summoning

Alright, let the battle begin!! Let's smash 'em DrKwack!!

----------


## Saizaphod

yes! Upper league advanced task is EXACTLY what I wanted ! ::smitten::  And to be clear TST: Teleport, Full transformation, Advanced summoning.

2x fragments = 1point total

----------


## seank12

Became lucid, peformed a successful reality check, failed WBTB, and a fragment: 7.5

So stoked on this! I just got back into lucid dreaming less than 2 weeks ago and this is my first lucid dream since my attempts!  :smiley: 

Edit: I didnt realize a failed WBTB counts! Edited score

----------


## Ginsan

Can a lower league player do the task of the upper league and vice versa? Because visiting the world of Gintama or Devil May Cry is one of my wildest fantasies.

----------


## VagalTone

3 step tasks:
-teleportation
-Fully move through big solid object
-Mass Telekinesis

Today: 0pts ( party last night )

----------


## FryingMan

3-steps;

1) interact with a DC
2) minor summon
3) basic flying

00:00 Saturday 2014-03-08 competition #17 night #1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 dreams - 4
5 fragments - 2.5
WBTB attempt - 1

night total: 7.5
competition total: 7.5

_Question:_ 
Can the challenge tasks be done more than once for repeat points?






> Team tasks can only be achieved once and they *do not stack with Three Step Tasks*



Oh, man, is this no stacking a new thing?   I had a whole strategy planned out that this ruins  :Sad: .

So  "Meet your teammate" can only either count for the team task or "interact with a DC", but not both?  Presumably it's OK if you split it up across multiple dreams, though?  E.g., dream 1: meet teammate: counts for meet teammate, dream 2: meet teammate counts for interact with a DC?  Please clarify.

----------


## Sojatofu

3 step tasks:
- flying
- Super strength
- Eat something

Last night:
Competition #17 Night 1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3 whole dreams = 3 points
Become lucid = 5 points
Successful RC = 1 point
Failed WBTB = 1 point
Interact with a DC = 2 points

Total = 12 points

----------


## FryingMan

> Can a lower league player do the task of the upper league and vice versa? Because visiting the world of Gintama or Devil May Cry is one of my wildest fantasies.



Absolutely!
edit: oh, for the challenge task, I don't know if upper league gets credit for lower league task?

----------


## atramentis

No lucidity yet. I remembered two dreams, though the first was more like a fragment, so *1.5 points*. 
Let's seeeeeee... my three step tasks will be... 1. Push hand through a solid object. 2. Basic summoning. 3. Elemental manipulation.

----------


## she

my three step task
1 teleport
2Fully move through big solid object
3Advanced Summoning 

6 dreams, 1 frag, wbtb try - 7.5 points

----------


## Silentium

My three step tasks:
-Flying
-Basic summoning
-Eat something

Last night: 
Went to sleep too late because of a party. Got another party tonight  :Sad:  

2x Remember the whole dream - 1 point each
1x Remember the fragment of the dream - 0.5 point

Night total: 2,5
Total:        2,5

----------


## Mismagius

Let the games begin!  Go team Terra!



2 dreams - 2 points

Total:* 2*

----------


## pnb1

Night#1

1 dream.

Total=1

----------


## ParadoxOwl

Awesome!

Anyway...

*My three step tasks:
1. Flying
2. Transformation (Basic/Advanced)
3. Telekinesis*

*2 Full dreams: 2 points
2 fragments: 0.5 + 0.5 = 1 point*

*TOTAL: 3 POINTS*

DJ Entry: Umbrella! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

If I have made a mistake please tell me ;D.

----------


## DoctorKwack101

Hah hah, I tried to do a WBTB but my alarm didn't even wake me up! I do distinctly remember a dream fragment, though, so that's 0.5 points for me. Go Team Aer! XD

TOTAL: 0.5

3-step plan:
Eat something
Telekinesis
Super Speed

----------


## Sensei

Night 1
Dreams = 5 points
WBTB fail = 1 point
Total = 6 points

Competition total =6

I think that I wore myself out too much yesterday. Working/walking/churching(moving cement blocks and railroad ties)/p90xing. I think that I was too tired when I went to sleep only rememeber one wakening. I am gonna try and get a nap in today and rest up a little for tonight. 100 point night here I come. :3

3 step:
Teleport
Full transformation
Advanced summoning

----------


## sprada

So happy  :smiley:  haven't been lucid in 2 and half months. Got my 6th lucid tonight. It lasted for only 2 or 3 minutes and I didn't even remembered the competition. Could have done so much more. 
Anyway, slept for 11 hours (usually takes me two days to sleep for this long) in a quiet and totally dark room (not my usual room). Pretty sure it helped a lot.
Got lucid trough a RC which is also new to me. Just looked around for a minute and then tried to summoned Angelina Jolie  :smiley:  Lol failed miserably. Got a nice lady instead and woke up shortly after.

I remember a big non lucid dream around True Detective and I'm pretty sure I had at least 2 or 3 other nlucid dreams that I don't remember. Got lazy and didn't took any notes.

I'm not at home and only have my phone with me. I'll update this post tomorrow with DJ links for both the Lucid and non Lucid dream and points earned.

Now I'm going for a wild attempt during a nap.
Woke up at 13 and it's now 16:25. Still feel sleepy so timing wise its good.
Lets see how it goes.

Cheers.

----------


## dolphin

1 dream-1 point
4 fragments-2 points
total-3 points

----------


## Ginsan

I have two questions: what exactly is a WBTB failed attempt? When you fail to wake up? Or fail to get lucid in the dream? And does it count as a WBTB if you wake yourself up intentionally from a lucid dream and go back to sleep after 15-20 minutes?

----------


## Nfri

So no lucids on the first night?  ::doh:: 

My three step tasks:
1. flying
2. interact with a dc
3. teleport

4f - 2p
2d - 2p
wbtbf - 1p
= 5p
total = 5p

I love the taksks btw!!!

----------


## StephL

Heey - it's on it's way!
My night, like VagalTone's, fell victim of quite some partying - so I have literally zero to start with: *0* points.
But not for long!

 ::yddd:: 

Being Team Ignis - lets endeavour to shine and sparkle and set our dreams aflame, Brandon!!
I want to stretch myself with these three-steppers and don't see the point in choosing something, which I am confident at already.
Hard to decide on an order, not to get stuck like I almost did last time - they are all new territory for me.

#1) Advanced Flight
#2) Teleportation
#3) Advanced Summoning

----------


## Sensei

> Heey - it's on it's way!
> My night, like VagalTone's, fell victim of quite some partying - so I have literally zero to start with: *0* points.
> But not for long!
> 
> 
> 
> Being Team Ignis - lets endeavour to shine and sparkle and set our dreams aflame, Brandon!!
> I want to stretch myself with these three-steppers and don't see the point in choosing something, which I am confident at already.
> Hard to decide on an order, not to get stuck like I almost did last time - they are all new territory for me.
> ...



team ignis? I think that we are team Natura Lets kick some buttocks!

----------


## KonchogTashi

My 3 tasks:

Put hand through solid object
Eat something
Interact with DC

Last night : 3 full dreams (3 Pts) 2 fragments (1 pt)
                  WBTB attempt (1pt) = 5 Pts. Total

----------


## AnotherDreamer

3 step tasks:
1)Time Control
2) Element Manipulation
3) Teleport

2 dreams, 1 fragment - 2.5

Dream 1:
Lucid - 5

Dream 2:
Lucid - 5
DC interaction - 2

Fragment 1:
Lucid - 5
DC interaction - 2

Total: 21.5

Island Resort - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sibyline

Ohhhh dear... I'm going to need so much help with this. It's my first competition, and there are so many options and rules.
What's a successful WBTB? Any kind of LD after WBTB?How do the 3 step tasks work? 1 set per competition, or do you start over once you complete a set?For how long will the competition run?
Here are what I think are my correct scores. Please let me know if something looks wrong:
1 fragment: 0.5 p
1 dream: 1 p
Become lucid: 5 p
1 WBTB success: 3 p

*Total 9.5 points*

I actually feel a bit embarrassed about the LD, as it wasn't very good. It was a FA where I was lying in bed, looking through my window, and saw a neighbour approaching. I thought, "Oh no, I'm not dressed or anything, and here comes Peter... wait, Peter doesn't look quite like that." And then I was lucid for a few seconds, but I was so relieved at not having to deal with this neighbour that I just slipped out of lucidity. Dumb!
Brief FA DILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

My three-step tasks will be:
Interact with a DCBasic summoningAdvanced summoning

----------


## JoannaB

Sibyline, no need to be embarrassed, any LD counts. 

For WBTB success, yes any LD after WBTB counts, whereas an unsuccessful WBTB attempt does not result in an LD. One thing to remember: only one WBTB counts per night.

To be honest I do not know the answer to whether one can do a new set after one completes one's initial set. I hope Scionox answers that one. I don't remember anyone doing that in the previous few competitions. I do know that the three step tasks have to be done in that order in order to count, but they do not have to be in the same lucid dream, so you could do the first in one LD, and the second in another LD.

Usually the competition runs for two weeks and Scionox announces the end date at some point. Last time by popular demand the end date got extended, so if we make a good case that we need more time, maybe we can get away with it again.  :smiley:

----------


## seank12

How do you tell what team member youre with?

----------


## JoannaB

> How do you tell what team member youre with?



In the first post of this thread the team members are listed in a color coded schema. I believe you, seank12, are with TheMmaker7 in Team Sol.

----------


## Sensei

> How do you tell what team member youre with?



it is color coded.

Joanna and Sybline:
one three step task set per competition.

and:




> To spice things up and to try to get some people's motivation back up and running, Nito and Matte87 have come up with an idea of having a little competition. I decided to take the flag on and do my best to continue the competitions.
> *Two weeks from this post* i will calculate the scores and choose the winner, but please add the points you deserve in your posts as well to help tracking the count.
> The winner will get a nice prize!

----------


## fogelbise

I didn't think I would hit on the first night this time due to 2 days of exhausting physical activity. 

Night 1 

Points that don't count towards maximum:
2 fragments, 1 dream, WBTB success, 3 Step step 1: 10pts

DILD: become lucid, advanced flying, teleport, telekinesis, dc interact: 20pts maximum

Night 1 total: 30pts 

Competition #17, Night 1, Good Start, Sky DS DILD, Bully, Teleport, City Flight - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sibyline

Thanks, Joanna and Brandon. I have added my three step tasks to my previous post.

----------


## StingPT

My 3 tasks:

-Teleport;
-Element Manipulation;
-Fully move through big solid object.
------------------------------------------------------
Update: Only recalled 1 dream, so that's *1 point*

----------


## StephL

> team ignis? I think that we are team Natura Lets kick some buttocks!



Uuups - somehow I had seen us in red..

----------


## Chessica

Three Step Tasks:

Interact with a Dream Character
Flying
Eat Something

From friday to saturday I remember only 3 fragments of dreams, and I failed a WBTB attempt. So that would be 2,5 points?

----------


## Saizaphod

3x dreams, 1x WBTB fail. Total= 5points

----------


## Bharmo

Woe! I've been busy and got late  :Sad: 

First night: wbtb + one dream = 2 pts

Second night: wbtb + one lucid!! It was low level but lucid anyways!
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/drea...-battle-56050/
Wbtb- 3 pt
One dream- 1 pt
Becoming lucid- 5pt
Super strength- 4 pt
Interacting with DCs- 2 pt
Dream total: 15 pts

Competition total: 17 pts

3ST: Interact with DC, Fly, TK

----------


## LouaiB

2 dreams recalled. 1 I'm in GTA flying and found a castle from minecraft, then I went and told my brother, then he was like making fun of me about it. 2. I'm in a ship and one made a complain about hair in the pudding, and a dragon stuck inside the huge pudding cube. There was really a dragon there!

Total: 2 points

Oh, and my 3 LD tasks are:
1)teleportation
2)basic summoning
3)interacting with DC

----------


## pnb1

Night#2

wbtb try=1
4 fragments=2

TOTAL=4

----------


## VagalTone

1 very meaningful fragment 

Total: 0,5pts 


PS: Cinema session last night.. i now begin to think if it would be appropriate to have 2 days per week to slack off during the competition, and so having a maximum of 5 days per week to get points..

----------


## Saizaphod

> Cinema session last night..



I had _three_ separate dreams about going to the cinema last night, spooky  :Drama:

----------


## she

teleport fail - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
4 dreams - 4
WBTB -3
Become lucid - 5 points
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
total - 15
our team task will be Meet your teammate

----------


## ParadoxOwl

*My three step tasks:
1. Flying
2. Transformation (Basic/Advanced)
3. Telekinesis*

*2 Full dreams: 2 points
1 fragment: 0.5 point
Become Lucid: 5 points
Super Speed: 4 points*

*TOTAL: 11.5 POINTS*
*GRAND TOTAL: 14.5 POINTS*

DJ Entry: I love you! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

If I have made a mistake please tell me ;D.

*Also I have questions:*

Lower League Basic Task -Find way into a world from a book or a video game or a movie or similar and explore it, describe what you find - 10 points
Both my dreams the other night were in Minecraft for a part of it. Does thus count?

Also in last nights lucid dream I gave myself super speed but didn't go very fast, does this count?

----------


## Mismagius

My three step tasks: 

1. Basic Summoning
2. Interact with a Dream Character
3. Flying


3 dreams - 3 points

1 fragment - 0.5 points

1 failed WBTB - 1 point 

*Night Total: 4.5 points
*
*Competition Total: 6.5 points*

----------


## PKJacker

7 success WILD 4 failed.

I was driving in a car with 3 other people and used my leg to stabilize the dream, then I started messing around by feeling the inertia of the car when I was driving.after that I went to a site pace with cobble stone roads and house carriages. I went there to buy some food for my dad (bad idea) and went to buy a chocolate Easter bunny, and ate 2 of them, eventually the task killed my lucid and I woke up.

Fragments 
person getting out of bathroom and pacing the room
Asking sister something, doing an rc and confirming was lucid
Walking watching my feet
Rolling over in bed and becoming awake again
Taking a school class hostage at a zoo
Computer malfunctions and goes insane
Tied someone up


So that's 7 lucids so 35
Then 1 full dream remembered 1
Then 7 fragments remembered so 3.5
And I did allot of wbtb but it seems they only count one a night so 4 points for 4 failed and 7 working. (5 minutes a wbtb) 
7 successful WILD from the wbtb so another 21
And eating chocolate in the full dream 4
Stabilized the dream 2 

This seems like a lot of points so I don't know if I did this correctly but my total is. 70.5

----------


## FryingMan

Cmon Scionox, hurry up and tally so I take take a screenshot and show my grandkids that I was ahead of BrandonBoss in a competition.   It's going to be all ruined with his next report I'm sure!  :smiley: 

00:00 Sunday 2014-03-09 competiiton #17 night #2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 dreams - 4 points

Competition total: 7.5 + 4 = 11.5

And really, WTF, I spend all day every day telling my self "I'm dreaming," and the day residue I get is the 30-second encounter with the moustached (but otherwise cute  :smiley:  ) cashier?

----------


## atramentis

Remembered two dreams, failed a WBTB attempt: 3 points.
*Total: 4.5 points.*

----------


## FryingMan

> 7 success WILD 4 failed.



Wow, 7 WILDs in one night, that's an astonishing accomplishment that I don't think I've ever seen on DV before.  What's your variation on WILD?    

And the WBTB counting once per night means you get either 1 or 3 points per night from WBTB altogether.

----------


## StephL

Getting a bit cold feet here - I would like to rearrange my three-steppers, if this is still possible, while I have not even gotten lucid yet.
Teleportation would be such a great feat to master - so this stays - but otherwise, I fear I'll need the points:

#1) Flying
#2) Basic Summoning
#3) Teleportation

Last night: 4 dreams and a WBTB fail = *5 points*
Again I came across something TOTM-related non-lucidly - this time little brown, flutish aliens - but not much of an adventure with them.  ::alien::

----------


## dolphin

4 fragments-2 points
3 dreams-3 points
total-5 points

become lucid-5 points
flying-4 points
dc interaction-2 points
total-11 points

dream-I found I was back at my old house and became lucid. I went outside and asked a dc for a video game (dream logic). He gave be an old Super Nintendo baseball game. I wasn't interested so I flew up and threw the game in the trees. I spent the rest of the dream exploring the neighborhood 

become lucid-5 points
dc interaction-2 points
total-7 points

dream-I was driving a co-workers car when I became lucid. I found a couple of co-workers I like and we...uh...had some romantic interactions with each other. Yeah.

become lucid-5 points
reality check-1 point
total-6 points

I became lucid at my grandma's house again. I did and a nose plug to make sure and then tried to phase through stuff but couldn't. 

5+11+7+6=29 points for the night

competition total-32 points

----------


## DoctorKwack101

NIGHT 2:
This morning I was actually able to recall three separate dream fragments, earning a modest 1.5 points.

Grand Total: 2 pts

----------


## PKJacker

Wow, 7 WILDs in one night, that's an astonishing accomplishment that I don't think I've ever seen on DV before. What's your variation on WILD?*

That's a quote (phone fail)

Anyway my expert support secret variation is I slept in a really uncomfortable hotel and kept waking up so I just kept doing WILDs

----------


## Pickman

Last night I had a rubbish night sleep and I remember nothing - 0 points.  A great start to the competition.

I'd better choose my three step tasks: 

Eat something
Flying
Partial Transformation

----------


## StingPT

From the night of 8-9 February:

- 2 Dreams recalled = 2pts;
- Got Lucid = 5 pts;
- Stabilized dream = 2 pts;
- Basic Summoning (cookie from a bag) = 5 pts;
- Eat something (that cookie) = 4 pts.
------------------------------------------------------
That sums up to 18 points

Competition total: *19 points*

PS: Wow, wasn't expecting having that lucid!! x)

----------


## FryingMan

> Wow, 7 WILDs in one night, that's an astonishing accomplishment that I don't think I've ever seen on DV before. What's your variation on WILD?*
> 
> That's a quote (phone fail)
> 
> Anyway my expert support secret variation is I slept in a really uncomfortable hotel and kept waking up so I just kept doing WILDs



Interesting...is that the variation you refer to in your signature?

To group: woohoo the lucids are starting to fly from the very beginning, it's looking like it's going to be a very interesting competition!   Hey about sending some good lucid thoughts my way I'm in another lucid dry spell  :Sad: .

----------


## AnotherDreamer

4 dreams - 4 points

Knights, Dragons, and Gunz - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Competition Total: 21.5 + 4 = 25.5

----------


## Nfri

Woohoo galantamine and long wbtb rocks!!!  :Rock out: 

2f - 1p
3d - 3p
wbtbs - 3p
March totm - 8p
1. step task - 5p
2. step task - 10p
= 30p

1. LD
become lucid - 5p
interact with a dc - 2p
= 7p

2. LD
become lucid - 5p
flying - 4p
eat something - 4p < I ate mud >  ::D: 
stabilization - 2p
= 15p

3. LD
become lucid -  5p
flying - 4p
fully move through NOT big solid object eyes open - 4p <glass>
interact with a dc - 2p
= 15p
night <morning> total = 67p
*total* = 72p

Here is my Dream journal log from last night  ::reading:: 

8. 3. 2014 - 3x DILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## sprada

> So happy  haven't been lucid in 2 and half months. Got my 6th lucid tonight. It lasted for only 2 or 3 minutes and I didn't even remembered the competition. Could have done so much more. 
> Anyway, slept for 11 hours (usually takes me two days to sleep for this long) in a quiet and totally dark room (not my usual room). Pretty sure it helped a lot.
> Got lucid trough a RC which is also new to me. Just looked around for a minute and then tried to summoned Angelina Jolie  Lol failed miserably. Got a nice lady instead and woke up shortly after.
> 
> I remember a big non lucid dream around True Detective and I'm pretty sure I had at least 2 or 3 other nlucid dreams that I don't remember. Got lazy and didn't took any notes.
> 
> I'm not at home and only have my phone with me. I'll update this post tomorrow with DJ links for both the Lucid and non Lucid dream and points earned.
> 
> Now I'm going for a wild attempt during a nap.
> ...



Update:
08-03-2014

Here's the link for the DJ entry: 6th Lucid, Old Book store 08-03-2014 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Become lucid - 5 points
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points


I remember a big NLD about True Detective basically. It started in my home town where me and a friend were talking with a farmer version of Woody Harrelson and ended up in my father-in-law's house watching an episode.

Remember the whole dream - 1 point*

09-03-2014

I remember some short weird fragments:

Fragment one:
There was this weird 9d printing machine (yep not a mistake, not 3d... 9d!!). This machine would scan human and print eatable clones.
There was a dinner party at my place where the food was printed human clones. How weird...

Fragment two:
I was in a Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy type game hiding in some bush. There were these dogs looking for us (I was not alone).
I remember jumping around Tom Raider mode looking for some cool stuf. Also Remember an old physics teacher from 15 years ago.

Fragment three:
I was talking with my dad in my home town. Apparently he was being deployed in Iraq. 
There's a friend of mine (N) waiting for me. He was no longer dating his old girlfriend but some girl from my tennis club.

Remember the fragment of the dream - 0.5 point * 3 = 1.5 point

3 Steep Tasks:
Interact with a Dream Character
Flying
Eat Something

Question?
In my LD I Interacted with a Dream Character.
However I'm posting my 3 seep tasks AFTER the LD. I'm guessing that it doesn't count does it?

Total = 12.5 points

Cheers.

----------


## Sibyline

Not much to report...

1 whole dream: 1 pt.
Failed WBTB: 1 pt.
*Today's total: 2 pts.*
Competition total: 9.5+2=11.5 pts

----------


## Silentium

Night 2:

I had another party so and I was too tired to try WBTB and I only slept for 6 hours.

1x Remember the whole dream - 1 point each
1x Remember the fragment of the dream - 0.5 point

Night total: 1,5
Total: 4

----------


## JoannaB

Another weird fragment (0.5pts)
Fragment: Family Company - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Total: 1.5+0.5=2.0points

----------


## parkmeats

Night 1 (for me- out of town last few nights...)

Points: 
Over my stay out of town I had about 6 fragments, so 3 points.
Remember the whole dream - 1 point (x2)
Become lucid - 5 points (Note: You get points for 'becoming' lucid even when you are lucid from the start, like when WILDing)
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Successful WILD - Wake Induced Lucid Dream - 3 points
Successful DEILD - Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream - 2 points

This makes a total of 18 points for today.

As a note to self, me 3 step tasks will be

Element manipulation
Advanced summoning
Advanced flying


Here is my DJ. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/park...tion-17-56127/

----------


## fogelbise

Night 2

2 dreams, 2 fragments, wbtb success: 6pts

DILD: become lucid, flying: 9pts

Competition total: 45pts

Excerpt for lucid part that came way late after 9+ hours in bed and getting over the hump of nothing but advanced dreamlets: I am driving through the neighborhood looking for her and I realize - wait a minute, this is not my old or new neighborhood but a dreamy mix of the two, I am dreaming. I am already driving and one of my top 10 lucids was flying in my car, so I pull back on the steering wheel like you would the yoke of airplane and I fly around a bit before everything turns dark and I end up in a very convincing false awakening that I don't catch! Ugh!

I hear you FryingMan...many lucid thoughts sent your way my friend and to the others as well. I really want to do well and it would be cool to win, but I would be most happy if we all go to new heights...seriously.  :smiley:

----------


## Chessica

Night two:

Only remember one tiny, lousy fragment. It's no good staying up late dancing and drinking when I've got a competition going on here!! LOL Well, thats another 0,5 points.

Competition total: 3 points

----------


## seank12

Last score: 7.5

4 fragments, failed WBTB= 3
3+ 7.5= 10.5

Night 3: 6 fragments, failed WBTB= 14.5

----------


## Sensei

Didn't give myself enough sleep with daylight savings. I had a bunch of fragments last night. 

6 fragments = 3 points
Wbtb fail = 1 point
Total = 4 points

Comp total = 10 points

----------


## she

2 dreams, wbtb try - 3 points
total for comp - 25.5

----------


## Reporter

Man, no dreams at all since the beginning of the competition. No worries though, it's all a learning experience. 

I'm currently at 0 points. 

My three tasks: 
1. Flying
2. Put my hand through a wall
3. Converse with a dream character.

----------


## LouaiB

Does a WILD attempt, and the dream formed, but a few seconds later getting thrown by a hypnic jerk, count as a dream remembered, cuz I remembered the dream formed?
Also, I did a WBTB, but I couldn't fall asleep again, so Imma make it a WBTB till the afternoon nap. Does it count?

----------


## FryingMan

> Woohoo galantamine and long wbtb rocks!!!



Don't forget the full bottle of wine.   Think I'm heading in that direction (the wine, I'm avoiding galantamine as I think it has messed with my LD ability) myself with no lucids and no sleep.

About 2.5-3 hours awake starting at 4th hour, after quickly noting some brief and bizarre recall.  The dreams were actually medium length but I only retained some fragments.

  F^&*!   Decided just to give up, took out my earplugs, took off my sleep mask, and decided to listen to the lovely sound of my snoring wife and let whatever will happen, happen.   And it was lovely, because she had a close (very close) call with death about 5 years ago, so I'm grateful to have the noise.  It maybe even lulled me to sleep.

And of course, according to the paradox of intention, (or sheer exhaustion), when I stopped trying to fall asleep, I fell asleep in the bright noisy room like I have for years without trouble before LDing, and dreamt some interesting reasonably high awareness dreams, but no lucidity.

00:00 Monday 2014-03-010 Competition #17 night #3 insomnia sucks and the paradox of intent - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

5 fragments - 2.5
3 dreams - 3
1 WBTB attempt - 1

night total: 6.5
competition total: 11.5 + 6.5 = 18

----------


## sprada

6 Hours sleep and 3 fragments remembered.
1.5 points
Comp Total=14 Points

----------


## Pickman

WBTB attempt - 1 point
1 whole dream - 1 point
1 fragment - 0.5 point

Total: 2.5 points

Comp total: 2.5 points

It's a start.

----------


## pnb1

night#3

1fragment=0.5

TOTAL=4.5

----------


## Nfri

*LD - exploring the hole*

3f - 1,5p
3d - 3p
wbtbs - 3p
become lucid - 5p
rc - 1p
stabilization - 2p
flying - 4p
basic summoning - 4p
object changing - 4p
=  27,5p
*total* = 99,5p

My Dream journal log

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nfri...ng-hole-56148/

----------


## Bharmo

Wbtb attempt, 1 fragment, 1 dream (very intense, btw, almost nightmarish) = 2,5 pts
Total = 17 + 2,5 = *19,5 pts*

----------


## JoannaB

And the night of five dream fragments:
milky spring, names overlapping, children's drawer, broken water fountain, fight after talk - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
2.5 points for the night + 2 from before =

Total: 4.5

----------


## Nfri

> Dolphin:
> I became lucid. I found a couple of co-workers I like and we...uh...had some romantic interactions with each other. Yeah.



 :Hug it out:  =   ::hump:: 

 ::D:

----------


## ParadoxOwl

*My three step tasks:
1. Flying
2. Transformation (Basic/Advanced)
3. Telekinesis*

*1 Full dream: 1 points
5 fragments: 2.5 points
Become Lucid: 5 points
Interact with a dream character: 2 points*

*TOTAL: 10.5 POINTS*
*GRAND TOTAL: 25 POINTS*

DJ Entry: Fragments and stuff. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

If I have made a mistake please tell me ;D.

----------


## Scionox

Sorry for being AWOL yesterday and not updating, was sick.  :Sad:  (Bad time for being sick i know)

Night 1: 2 fragments, 2 dreams, 2 lucid(Yay for breaking semi-dry spell), 1 WBTB Success, 1 Stabilization, 1 partial transform, 1 flight = 26 points

Night 2: 8 fragments and WBTB fail = 5 points

Night 3: 7 fragments and WBTB fail = 4.5 points

Total: 35.5


*Spoiler* for _Lucids_: 



#1: I was in some kind of park, i go around and there are random people and elephants apparently. Then some dogs appear and try to tell me something. I shortly realize that its a dream and try to stabilize it with command but it fades out instead.
#2: I wake up and there some random DC in the room and some mechanical thing on the bed.I realize its dream and get up, dream becomes uber-unstable and i am just stuck for a while. Eventually i manage to stabilize it and go to balcony. I take off and fly with my wings, i notice that i feel wings better than usually. I fly around the building wall but then dream just fades out.




Three step tasks:
Full transformation
Element manipulation
Flight





> Became lucid, peformed a successful reality check, failed WBTB, and a fragment: 7.5



Congrats!  :smiley:  Please post dream journal entry for lucid though.





> Can a lower league player do the task of the upper league and vice versa?



If you mean challenge task, you can do upper task if you want but you only get points for lower, upper task is pretty much lower task with a few extras though.  :Thinking: 





> Can the challenge tasks be done more than once for repeat points?



No, only once.





> Oh, man, is this no stacking a new thing? I had a whole strategy planned out that this ruins .
> 
> So "Meet your teammate" can only either count for the team task or "interact with a DC", but not both? Presumably it's OK if you split it up across multiple dreams, though? E.g., dream 1: meet teammate: counts for meet teammate, dream 2: meet teammate counts for interact with a DC? Please clarify.



Its been like that ever since Matte87 ran competition if i recall correctly, i haven't changed how team task work. But yeah in separate dreams its ok since each team task can only be achieved only once anyway.





> I have two questions: what exactly is a WBTB failed attempt? When you fail to wake up? Or fail to get lucid in the dream? And does it count as a WBTB if you wake yourself up intentionally from a lucid dream and go back to sleep after 15-20 minutes?



Failed attempt is when you dont get lucid during WBTB, also yeah 15-20 minutes is fine.





> What's a successful WBTB? Any kind of LD after WBTB?
>     How do the 3 step tasks work? 1 set per competition, or do you start over once you complete a set?
>     For how long will the competition run?



Successful WBTB is when you get lucid in WBTB.
Three step tasks, yeah, 1 set per competition.
And competition usually runs for 2 weeks, sometimes it may get extended but thats unlikely.





> How do you tell what team member youre with?



As everyone mentioned before, its color coded.





> Both my dreams the other night were in Minecraft for a part of it. Does thus count?



You need to be lucid for it to count, also need to do whole task.





> Also in last nights lucid dream I gave myself super speed but didn't go very fast, does this count?



Counts as long as its faster than possible IWL.





> 7 success WILD 4 failed.
> This seems like a lot of points so I don't know if I did this correctly but my total is. 70.5



Congrats! Also i think total is 69.5.





> - 2 Dreams recalled = 2pts;
> - Got Lucid = 5 pts;
> - Stabilized dream = 2 pts;
> - Basic Summoning (cookie from a bag) = 5 pts;
> - Eat something (that cookie) = 4 pts.



Please post DJ entry of lucid.  :Thinking: 





> However I'm posting my 3 seep tasks AFTER the LD. I'm guessing that it doesn't count does it?



Yeah, doesn't counts.





> Here is my DJ. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/park...tion-17-56127/



Invalid link, are you sure you linked it right?  ::huh:: 





> 4 fragments, failed WBTB= 5



Uh, that be 3.




> Does a WILD attempt, and the dream formed, but a few seconds later getting thrown by a hypnic jerk, count as a dream remembered, cuz I remembered the dream formed?
> Also, I did a WBTB, but I couldn't fall asleep again, so Imma make it a WBTB till the afternoon nap. Does it count?



If you were in dream it counts, otherwise no.
As for WBTB, naps aren't really WBTB so i dont think that counts.

----------


## Sensei

4 dreams = 4 points
Wbtb success = 3 points
Lucid = 5 points
Interact with aDC = 2 point
Stabilize = 2 points
RC = 1 point
Super speed = 4 points
Super strength = 4 points
Total = 25 points

Competition total35 points



*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 




I walk into a courtyard and hear the door lock behind me. That doesn't make any sense. I walk across it to the other door and someone opens it and let's a dog out. I know something is up and RC and stabilize real fast. Alright! Kill dog. I step behind a tree and the dog jumps out the side grab him and smack him a few tines. I toss him away and wait for him to come back. I pull my fist back and charge it. As soon as he gets within range, I snack him on the nose and kick him in the face. He doesn't move and I hear the door open. I flash step behind a tree and wait to hear the person. Then the dog gets "unfrozen" and comes and attacks me. I grab it and we roll on the ground I keep stopping her from biting me. I keep pushing her head into the ground. I wake up. (I beat dogs in waking... Surprised that I couldn't whoop a dog in a dream)

----------


## dolphin

1 fragment-0.5 point
2 dreams-2 points
total-2.5 points

become lucid-5 points
phase through solid object-7 points
1st of 3 step tasks-5 points
flying-4 points
dc interaction-2 points
total-23 points

dream-I caught a FA in the kitchen. I tried to phase through the walls but couldn't. The I remembered phasing through the ceiling is a lot easier. I jumped up and phased through the ceiling to fly outside. I worked on my flying for a bit before landing after seeing some dcs. I found an attractive young lady who I greeted with a kiss.

2.5+23=23.5 points
competition total-55.5 points

----------


## PKJacker

Remembered one dream this time and had a failed wbtb. 

Dream was about new and my family skiing, we went around basically not skiing until it started to rain and my mom started spinning around while talking in a calm voice and eventually we left.

Fragment of buying something at a dirty store.

Points earned today 2.5

Total points 72

----------


## Mismagius

No lucids but had some entertaining dreams, excluding one creepy one.

5 dreams - 5 points

1 failed WBTB - 1 point

*Night Total: 6 points

Competition Total: 12.5 points*

----------


## parkmeats

Sorry about that, Scionox! I posted the wrong link, I think this is the right one. 1st DJ - (Competition 17) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

This morning'a results:

Failed WBTB 1
Full dream 1
Fragments (4) 2

Which makes 4 points for this morning. Total of 22 points.

----------


## Sojatofu

Last two nights were not successful at all, maybe because of too much alcohol the day before...
Last night:
1 dream + 1 fragment
Competition #17 Night 3 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Night TOTAL: 1.5 points
Competition TOTAL: 13.5 points

----------


## atramentis

Remembered three fragments (1.5) and one dream (1) and failed a WBTB attempt (1) for a total of *3.5 points.*
Old Total: 4.5 points.
New Total: *8 points.*

----------


## DoctorKwack101

I was able to induce sleep paralysis for about five seconds, but I got so excited I wasn't able to form a dream. I'm still calling that a victory! (but sadly, no points for a failed WILD. T_T)

3 fragments = 1.5
Failed WBTB = 1

Night 3 score: 2.5

TOTAL: 4.5

----------


## Ginsan

I don't know what fragment belongs to which night but I have them journaled and will put them in my online dream journal within an hour. I have 4 fragments in total
Total before: 0.5 point
Current total: 4.5 points
I started noticing and noting dream signs, very strange I didn't notice it before. I seem to have exactly the same dream signs or moods or elements in at least 90% of my dreams for as long as I can remember. But I just noticed this a few days ago.. strange..





> I flash step behind a tree



Flash step.. Do you watch Bleach? I don't remember that being in Fairy Tail  :tongue2:

----------


## KonchogTashi

Saturday: 1 dream, 1 failed WBTB= 2PTS.
Sunday: 1 dream, 2 fragments = 2PTS

----------


## VagalTone

A short out of bed experience via SSILD and another 2 short chained out of bed experiences via DEILD. With so many transitions and interruptions i lost my lucidity. A problem not yet solved. I wont give myself any points  :Mad:

----------


## parkmeats

> Saturday: 1 dream, 1 failed WBTB= 2PTS.
> Sunday: 1 dream, 2 fragments = 2PTS



Hello Tashi, I sent you a PM. We are teammates. Just wanted to make sure you got it.

----------


## Silentium

Night 3:

Insomnia. Fell asleep almost two hours later than I intended to. Not fun. Decided to skip wbtb as I was afraid I would be too tired the next day.

Nothing..

Night total: 0
Total: 4

----------


## Sensei

> Flash step.. Do you watch Bleach? I don't remember that being in Fairy Tail



Hex yeah! Shunpo! Anime is easy fight moves for LDs. I try to use my strength when fighting things in LDs so that I can get better at fighting in waking life. So I was worries about fighting more than the dog (that is why I his). Since he was stronger than an average dog I used the same movement for the attack but increased power so that I didn't have an unrealistic reaction from the dog.  :smiley:  I think a lot when fighting. Not being afraid of consequences or pain (i feel pain in dreams, but don't care about it) makes you not worry about failing and gives you better clarity.

----------


## Ginsan

> Hex yeah! Shunpo! Anime is easy fight moves for LDs. I try to use my strength when fighting things in LDs so that I can get better at fighting in waking life



Shunpo! Yeah, I remember doing that in one or two dreams, it's really awesome  :tongue2:   Have you ever used super powers from anime's? Like Getsuga Tenshou from Bleach or Dragon Slayer moves from Fairy Tail? I once did a Bankai when I was Ichigo in a lucid dream. I got a strength and speed enhancement, I have also done many Getsuga Tenshou, they are really powerful  ::D:  Dayum I really want to use those!





> I try to use my strength when fighting things in LDs so that I can get better at fighting in waking life



I do the opposite. I use my waking life training to get stronger in LDs. When I practice blocking and punching I imagine having flames in my left and thunder in my right arm, shooting flames and lightning out my arms when striking. I think I might be able to use it in a lucid dream in 1 or 2 days  ::D:

----------


## StephL

Only 3 remembered dreams - will journal later - so 3 points and new total: 8 points.
Hope I get started finally..

----------


## Chessica

Night 3:

2 fragments - 1 point
1 dream - 1 point
WBTB attempt, failed - 1 point.

Competition total: 6 points

----------


## Sensei

> Shunpo! Yeah, I remember doing that in one or two dreams, it's really awesome   Have you ever used super powers from anime's? Like Getsuga Tenshou from Bleach or Dragon Slayer moves from Fairy Tail? I once did a Bankai when I was Ichigo in a lucid dream. I got a strength and speed enhancement, I have also done many Getsuga Tenshou, they are really powerful  Dayum I really want to use those!
> 
> I do the opposite. I use my waking life training to get stronger in LDs. When I practice blocking and punching I imagine having flames in my left and thunder in my right arm, shooting flames and lightning out my arms when striking. I think I might be able to use it in a lucid dream in 1 or 2 days



Hmmm my list so far:
Rasengan
Chidori
Almost got to sage mode
Chi blast
Kamehameha
Melchee's door (lance)
Lots of Harry Potter stuff
Anything fire related (balls, fields, walls, etc)

I I have done getsuga tenshou in a non lucid. :/ probably gonna do it in a lucid sometime. One of my teachers said his best fight was against hollow ichigo. 

I do good fights in dreams if I am fighting someone that needs to be beaten by dream powers. I have just recently limited myself in dream, I can change gravity and speed of things, so it makes it a lot easier to guage oponnents. 

3 dreams = 3 points
Total total = 38 points

----------


## fogelbise

Night 3  - recall getting better but no LDs

5 fragments, 1 dream, 1 wbtb attempt: 4.5pts

Competition total: 49.5pts

----------


## Sibyline

My recall is still terrible.

1 fragment: 0.5 pt.
Failed WBTB: 1 pt.
Total: 1.5 pts.
Competition total: 11.5+1.5=13 pts

----------


## she

a lot of, teleports fail again - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
1 dream - 1
WBTB -3
WILD -3
Become lucid - 5 points 
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Fully move through big solid object - 8 points
total -22
total for comp - 47.5

----------


## Bharmo

Woke up with zero recall and noticed I had no natural awakenings so could not do wbtb neither, so was going to get up and then I remembered the competition, and said to myself "Oh zero points... NO"
I stayed at bed for a couple of minutes more til I got to remember several fragments, that eventually became one full dream and one fragment. Got up and quickly took notes.
19.5 + 1.5 = *21 pts*

----------


## FryingMan

> And the night of five dream fragments:
> milky spring, names overlapping, children's drawer, broken water fountain, fight after talk - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 2.5 points for the night + 2 from before =
> 
> Total: 4.5



Great, it looks like your recall is really getting consistent now and is on the rise!   Congrats!

----------


## Ginsan

> One of my teachers said his best fight was against hollow ichigo.



Damn that's a lot of cool stuff o.0  Well, perhaps you could someday ask your teacher to bring you to hollow Ichigo and have a crazy fight against him  :tongue2:   And maybe after you beat him you can use hollowification ^^

I remember 1 fragment. I would have about 5 or 6 fragments if I had written them down..
Before: 4.5 points
After/current: 5 points

----------


## JoannaB

Two dreams and one fragment (2.5 points for the night)

No problem with coworker and massage in company kitchen + lost doctor - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Disapproving relatives as houseguests for funeral - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2.5 points for night + 4.5 from before =

Total 7 points

----------


## ParadoxOwl

*My three step tasks:
1. Flying
2. Transformation (Basic/Advanced)
3. Telekinesis*

*1 Full dream: 1 point
2 fragments: 1 point*

*TOTAL: 2 POINTS*
*GRAND TOTAL: 27 POINTS*

DJ Entry: Short dream! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

If I have made a mistake please tell me ;D.

----------


## Scionox

3 fragments, 1 pretty long dream and WBTB fail, 3.5 points.





> 2.5+23=23.5 points



I see your math is slightly off again.  :tongue2: 





> I was able to induce sleep paralysis for about five seconds, but I got so excited I wasn't able to form a dream. I'm still calling that a victory! (but sadly, no points for a failed WILD. T_T)



Sorry about misconceptions over the internet. You dont need SP for WILD, and it's not possible to 'induce' it. Check out this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...mystified.html  :Peek: 





> I have 4 fragments in total
> Total before: 0.5 point
> Current total: 4.5 points



But each fragment is only 0.5  ::huh::

----------


## sprada

I'm on a rampage.
1 Dream fragment = 0.5 point  :smiley: 

It seems that my sleep schedule is messing with my recall. 
If I'm going to bed at 02:00 or 03:00 instead of 23:00 or 00:00 (even if I'm sleeping for 8 or 9 hous) my recall is really affected. Is this normal?
I believe this is why I'm struggling even more during the weekend.

Comp TOTAL: 14.5 Points

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Tuesday 2014-03-11 Competition #17 night #4 movie theater staff bathroom club - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

6 dreams - 6
2 fragments - 1

night total: 7
competition total: 18 + 7 = 25

edit oops can't count to 6, that's 6 dreams, 2 fragments

----------


## seank12

Night 4:
2 dreams, 4 fragments, WBTB fail: 5 + 14.5= 19.5

----------


## Ginsan

> But each fragment is only 0.5



I'm sorry. So I have 3 points now. 3 instead of 5.
Current: 3 points

----------


## VagalTone

3 fragments

Total: 2 pts

----------


## StephL

Well, well, well - quite unimpressed with myself - 3 more dreams - so 8+3=11 points total.

Sorry Brandon - I'll amp up on daytime activities and will this night kick my own behind out of bed for WBTB - again managed to sabotage myself with feeling soo snuggly lazy, when the alarm went off..redface.gif
But for once I manage - I have a cunning plan!

----------


## Sensei

> I'm on a rampage



Lappy 486
I'm on a rampage, I got problems with my feet and my back! I'm on a rampage, I'm about to have a dope rhyme attack!


5 dreams = 5 points
WBTB total = 1 point
Total = 6 points

Total total = 44 points

@ginsan
I doubt it. My teacher is a waking person.  :tongue2:  I actually switched teachers. Max ツ was my teacher, hukif is now a teacher/friend, I pretty much teach myself, but it is good to run everything I do by someone I enjoy talking to and has waaaaay more XP than me.

----------


## Sojatofu

Again, not very successful last night:

Competition #17 Night 4 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 dream = 1 point
2 fragments = 1 point

Night TOTAL = 2 points
Competition TOTAL = 15.5

----------


## Nfri

No supplements yesterday. I couldn't get back to REM properly after wbtb because of procrastination before the MILD. Today I'm gonna buy nicotin lozenge 4mg and do some experimentation. I wonder what is the time to peak plazma level? I plan to suck it under my tongue for 20 minutes during wbtb before sleep.

3f - 1,5p
2d - 2p
wbtbf - 1p
= 4,5p
*total* = 104p

----------


## dolphin

2 fragment-1 point
2 dreams-2 points
total-3 points

become lucid-5 points
successfully stabilize dream-2 points
interact with dc-2 points
flying-4 points
total-13 points

dream-I was watching something on tv when I became lucid. I had no dream body at this point and everything was blurry and in slow motion. Eventually, I was able to fully stabilize the dream by focusing on my surroundings. I was now on a sort of pier on the ocean. I incorrectly thought I had already completed the teleport task so I tried to complete the advanced flying task. I asked a couple of dcs where the rocket was. Doing this, it took me only a minute to find the rocket mounted in the ocean. It was big, but not a spaceship. Probably 20 feet high or so. I got on to it and found lots of controls. I found a lever of some sort, pulled it, and off it went! I felt some nice G forces and flied a bit faster than I normally would but it didn't go to outer space as I was expecting. I ran into a green glob in the sky and woke up.

13+3=16 points
competition total-73.5 points

----------


## sprada

> Lappy 486
> I'm on a rampage, I got problems with my feet and my back! I'm on a rampage, I'm about to have a dope rhyme attack!
> 
> 
> 5 dreams = 5 points
> WBTB total = 1 point
> Total = 6 points
> 
> Total total = 44 points
> ...



Brandon..
Do you set your alarm to work on your dream Recall? 
Do you take notes every time you wake up? 
Or are you actually able to recall 5 dreams in the morning?

----------


## DoctorKwack101

Hah! Who would've guessed? All these years of being cheated and lied to! Thanks for clearing that up, Scionox. I'll try to use the term NREM, but might slip up and call it SP every now and then. If I do, slap me on the wrist.  :tongue2: 

NiGHT 4:
My alarm sucks and didn't wake me up _again_. I need to try something new. On the bright side, I remembered a whole dream. Hilariously enough, I think I went on this forum and told people about it in the dream. I got dangerously close to lucidity, too, as I was talking about dreams and recognizing dream signs. My DCs convinced me it wasn't a dream, though (and I remember thinking it "felt too real" to be a dream) so my DILD chance slipped away. At least my recall is improving.

1 full dream + 1 fragment: 1.5pt


TOTAL: 6pts

----------


## fogelbise

Night 4    
me: "let's LD" ; brain/body: "let's not" 

2 dreams, 2 fragments, wbtb attempt: 4pts
Highlight: cool amusement park in some dictatorship country I have never been to IWL. Dictator was showing off that his country could have things as nice as in the West.

Competition total: 53.5pts

----------


## Ginsan

> Brandon..
> Do you set your alarm to work on your dream Recall? 
> Do you take notes every time you wake up? 
> Or are you actually able to recall 5 dreams in the morning?



A while ago he said he does 5 or 6 tiny WBTBs every night and quickly takes note of his dreams and goes back to bed. I also think it's the best tool for recall. He wakes up without an alarm clock. This is written by BrandonBoss
*Spoiler* for _Waking up without an alarm clock_: 



Waking yourself up without an alarm.

All of these take a consistent sleep schedule. Without it, you are wasting your time and intent. There are a lot of studies about intent and willpower, and intent and will power have a limited supply. It is kind of like a muscle, if you overwork it, it will stop working, so when dealing with it, it is best to make sure that you are using it right so that you dont mess it up and do it wrong!

Water, expectation, and rhythm
If you cant do this, it will take longer to LD. I would recommend practicing this for a while, if you want a quick way to do it, drink some water before bed (dont do it if you are young or old and this can be a problem). Depending on how much you drink you will wake at different times of the night. Try different amounts of water and when you find some good times to wake up (for recall, awareness, and vividness). Then try to take away the water for the last one or two wakings and wake up without it. When you get better and better you dont even need intent.

With just intent
You can also try the water thing with this, but it would be better without. The first thing to do is get a set schedule. sleeping the same time each night and waking the same time. Try to wake up 5 minutes before your alarm each day. Automatically, you will find yourself waking right before the alarm (it is something programmed into your brain). It should be somewhere near 5 minutes at first, because the thing that makes you wake up before the alarm couples with intent. Then, keep thinking that you will wake up at that time, but also think that you will wake up about 3 or 4 hours before that. Think of the time (prolly like 3 or 4) and know that you will wake up then. Because of the first part you should have some expectation working on your side, and it will make this part a breeze. Then add times until you get to 4-6 wakenings a night, any more than that can mess with you, unless you use the last REM snooze troll, but that isnt something I do, so ask other people about it.



I copied it from this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...ramblings.html
And if you keep a dream journal or want to, you may want to take a look at this one http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-sign...m-journal.html

----------


## Sensei

> Brandon..
> Do you set your alarm to work on your dream Recall? 
> Do you take notes every time you wake up? 
> Or are you actually able to recall 5 dreams in the morning?



Haha! Thanks ginsan.  :smiley:  people do read my stuff. 

@sprada
I have posted a lot of stuff concerning dream recall and how to grow it in those hreads. That being said, I only woke up twice last night because I am not quite aware enough to wake up without an alarm and the second time I had to pee and couldn't get up without waking the baby. So I tried to just go back to sleep and had like a million random half dream fragments without falling to sleep (almost WILDs, start drifting into dream and lose it over and over.  :Sad: )

So i remembered like 3 dreams one awakening and 2 dreams the next. That is with a lot of practice though. The last dream was almost lucid. :/ reasoning something inside my head and thought about dreams, but the cop and the DA being there made me not think to check since I had to protect my thieving dad (weird dream for me, my dad is normally the king of class in my dreams).

----------


## AnotherDreamer

No dreams these last couple days, well I did have some but I forgot them pretty quickly after waking up. Stress induced dry spell. Maybe it will get better later this week  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

> No dreams these last couple days, well I did have some but I forgot them pretty quickly after waking up. Stress induced dry spell. Maybe it will get better later this week



It had better get better. I am going to be doing my combo breaker everyday till this competition ends, and if I beat you because you have too much stress in your life I will not be satisfied.  :smiley:  I missed becoming lucid this morning and yesterday afternoon by this (imagine a small amount) much and that means that as long as I don't screw up I should be getting on a run of good, vivid, and very aware lucids because that is how my dreams have been. I screw up a lot  :tongue2:  but I am very focused. I will need you to be doing good in order to keep my motivation so I can catch up. Same goes to all in upper league.

----------


## parkmeats

Night 3... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

That's three fragments, and 2 dreams. Also a failed WBTB. 

4.5 for tonight. Total = 26.5 

Hopefully my next post is chock-full of Lucidness.

----------


## AstralMango

Ha, forgot to sign up for this competition. They're always fun! I guess I'll need to sign up for #18 when it comes along.

Good luck to everyone!  ::D:

----------


## Ginsan

> It had better get better. I am going to be doing my combo breaker everyday till this competition ends, and if I beat you because you have too much stress in your life I will not be satisfied.  I missed becoming lucid this morning and yesterday afternoon by this (imagine a small amount) much and that means that as long as I don't screw up I should be getting on a run of good, vivid, and very aware lucids because that is how my dreams have been. I screw up a lot  but I am very focused. I will need you to be doing good in order to keep my motivation so I can catch up. Same goes to all in upper league.



Good job! You spoke just like a member of Fairy Tail ::cheers::

----------


## Ginsan

> Ha, forgot to sign up for this competition. They're always fun! I guess I'll need to sign up for #18 when it comes along.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!



You can join too!! You won't be in the ranking, won't get a prize if you can win (which you won't, I will win this) and you will not be in a team but you can still compete! The competition started only 3 days ago. Just post your dreams and points in this thread, nobody will complain right? Come on, fellow Crash Bandicoot fanatic! ::lol::

----------


## Sensei

> Good job! You spoke just like a member of Fairy Tail



Thanks! I hope to! I believe in friendship and rivalry (mixed together) as much as any anime character!


*Spoiler* for _Fairy Tail_:

----------


## Chessica

Night 4:

2 fragments, and 1 dream - 2 points. Didn't have the discipline to do a WBTB this time.  :Sad:  My recall is really bad this week, usually I remember sooo many dreams, but this last week have been really awful. Have to go back to my normal sleep routine. Staying up all night doesn't help my recall ... 

Have to get better at awareness/reality checks too, that way I might just get lucid again soon. That would be nice!  :smiley: 

Competition total: 8 points

----------


## Ginsan

> Thanks! I hope to! I believe in friendship and rivalry (mixed together) as much as any anime character!



So you like friendly rivalry huh?! Then I will announce YOU as my rival ::breakitdown:: 
Here is my first attack: 5 pictures of Fairy Tail instead of one!!!
*Spoiler* for _Attack_: 



past.jpgneko.jpgds.jpgaye sir.jpg3ds.jpg




My second attack will be in competition #18. I will enter the upper league and blast you away with my stream of points! ::breakitdown::

----------


## Sensei

> So you like friendly rivalry huh?! Then I will announce YOU as my rival
> Here is my first attack: 5 pictures of Fairy Tail instead of one!!!
> *Spoiler* for _Attack_: 
> 
> 
> 
> past.jpgneko.jpgds.jpgaye sir.jpg3ds.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



OK Gai-sensei.  :smiley:   You can follow after me if you want, but my rivals are gonna be the best before I hit my limit. So you better be aiming for higher than them, because that is where I am headed.

----------


## Ginsan

> OK Gai-sensei.   You can follow after me if you want, but my rivals are gonna be the best before I hit my limit. So you better be aiming for higher than them, because that is where I am headed.



Lol Gai-sensei.. Who's your rival? Hukif?

----------


## Sensei

> Lol Gai-sensei.. Who's your rival? Hukif?



Right now it is anotherdreamer, he kicked my butt in the last competition.  :smiley:  (my rivals are gonna be the best, right now they are not quite) Hukif is a goal to be a rival with as with oreo, max, naiya and a few others. A lot more people in this competition are worth pushing myself for! Dolphin has the same start date as me and a very similar lucid count. Scionox and fogelbise are gaining speed and consistency at all moments. She shows up for the competitions, so she is also good to battle. Don't know nfri enough yet. Dutch aint in this comp, but he is awesome and only a few months my senior at LDing. Those are closer to rivals, not people I can see in the distance... not quite yet, but soon they will be, and there is a big group coming with me.  ::D:  

It isn't too late for you to jump on with us as we jump to the stars. (yes, all anime cheesiness belongs to me).

----------


## Ginsan

> It isn't too late for you to jump on with us as we jump to the stars. (yes, all anime cheesiness belongs to me).



You sure are ambitious to see Hukif as a future rival, he has some crazy skills! And Sageous too, I wonder how many people there are with the expierience those 2 have. Just thinking of them as future rivals requires some serious guts.. But in a few months I will be up there. Ready to take on Hukif and Sageous :Boxing: 

Right now I'll read this DJ entry of Hukif and hope to see some of it back in my own dreams  ::D:   :Off to Bed:  http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-expe...e-ld-mine.html

----------


## Pickman

Last night:

3 fragments:  1.5 points

Competition total:  4 points.

----------


## Sensei

> You sure are ambitious to see Hukif as a future rival, he has some crazy skills! And Sageous too, I wonder how many people there are with the expierience those 2 have. Just thinking of them as future rivals requires some serious guts.. But in a few months I will be up there. Ready to take on Hukif and Sageous
> 
> Right now I'll read this DJ entry of Hukif and hope to see some of it back in my own dreams   http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-expe...e-ld-mine.html




Yes indeed. Quite a crazy few people. I will be among them. Do you know what all the epics have in common?

Wow. I haven't read that before. Haha. He has been friends with nerimeno a looking time. Look.

----------


## Ginsan

> Do you know what all the epics have in common?



What epics have in common? Training! They all work for what they want, they train!! This is how to train properly:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> It had better get better. I am going to be doing my combo breaker everyday till this competition ends, and if I beat you because you have too much stress in your life I will not be satisfied.  I missed becoming lucid this morning and yesterday afternoon by this (imagine a small amount) much and that means that as long as I don't screw up I should be getting on a run of good, vivid, and very aware lucids because that is how my dreams have been. I screw up a lot  but I am very focused. I will need you to be doing good in order to keep my motivation so I can catch up. Same goes to all in upper league.



I'm going to put my all into having big papa lucid dreams tonight  ::D:

----------


## Saizaphod

Yay, after 6 days finally a short lucid again! (2nights)
6x frag=3p, ld=5p, rc= 1, sbz=2, wbtb fail 2x= 2p

Total= *18P*

In the LD I became aware I was in a foggy high-school ( the dream just started, almost WILDed dam!) and I started rubbing my hands as quickly as possible to feel the friction. I also kinda moved around to feel my body as well while shouting "this is a dream!"It worked and the dream stabilized perfectly for merely 10 seconds before collapsing. But I managed to plug my nose and inhale, also quickly peeked around a corner to see whats happening in a computer room.

----------


## she

2 dreams

----------


## Reporter

2 dreams. One occurred due to a failed WBTB attempt. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think I'm now at three points.

----------


## Ginsan

3 fragments, lucid twice. so thats 11.5 points
Before: 3 points
Current: 14.5 points

*Spoiler* for _DJ: Cheap lucid points for the competition_: 



1st fragment: I was in a castle, became lucid and yelled, almost roared, "I am luciiiidd!!", it only lasted for 1 or 2 seconds and was very vague but I was lucid. HAH!! This took an hour and 20 minutes to take place, from 7.00 to 8.20 (real time)
2nd fragment: It was pretty much the same location and I was only lucid for a few seconds. This took 20 minutes of real time
A fragmented non-lucid about Fairy Tail:
Natsu attacks Mirajaine, Mira dodges everything easily (with a smile on her face ), later on, a girl kicks another girl off of something. She breaks several places in her legs and the doctor says recovery will take 3 years.

----------


## JoannaB

2 fragments (1 pt) - for one of them I wondered whether this was whole dream or fragment but decided fragment
Shoes and books - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
+ 7 from before =

Total 8 points

----------


## ParadoxOwl

*My three step tasks:
1. Flying
2. Transformation (Basic/Advanced)
3. Telekinesis*


*Nothing!*


*TOTAL: 0 POINTS*
*GRAND TOTAL: 27 POINTS*


DJ Entry: Nope! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


If I have made a mistake please tell me ;D.

----------


## Pickman

Last night:

2 whole dreams: 2 points
1 fragment: 0.5

Total 2.5 points

I think that puts me up to 6.5 points.

----------


## Bharmo

Wbtb attempt + one fragment (what a bad recall!)
21 + 1,5 = *22,5 pts*

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Wednesday 2014-03-12 Competition #17 night #5 carjackers, devil greeting card, mind control - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

10 dreams - 10
4 fragments - 2
WBTB attempt - 1

night total: 13
competition total: 13 + 25 = 38

----------


## Scionox

No lucids again, but had non-lucid where i was talking with another dragon about LDing.

2 dreams, 6 fragments, WBTB fail. 6 points.





> If I'm going to bed at 02:00 or 03:00 instead of 23:00 or 00:00 (even if I'm sleeping for 8 or 9 hous) my recall is really affected. Is this normal?
> I believe this is why I'm struggling even more during the weekend.



Yeah, changing sleeping schedule can affect recall and lucidity, which is what happened here. Either you could change it back or wait till you get used to it and your recall goes back up.

----------


## sprada

3 more dream fragments for me: 1.5 Point
One of them is a decently sized one but I think it still doesn't qualifies for a full dream.

Comp Total = 16

----------


## FryingMan

> Yeah, changing sleeping schedule can affect recall and lucidity, which is what happened here. Either you could change it back or wait till you get used to it and your recall goes back up.



I had a big recall night last night, night #6 of trying to establish a new, regular sleep schedule and in fact daily schedule (exercise in the morning instead of the evening), so I hope that means that lucids are just around the corner!

----------


## Sensei

Dreams = 8
WBTB success! =  3 points
WILD = 3 points
DEILD = 2 points
Lucid X4 = 20 points
RC X 4 = 4 
Stabilize X 4 = 8
Interact with DC X4 = 8 points
Element manipulation X2 = 16
Advanced summoning (right in front of my face) = 10 points
Teleport = 7 points
First of 3 step task (teleport)= 5 points

Total = 94 points

Total total = 138 points


*Spoiler* for _lucids_: 




Had a bunch of allergies acting up last night. I woke up at 2 (normal for me) but then I have issues getting back to sleep. 230 sleep and I keep jumping in and out of dreams because of sinus issues. I don't remember anything but fragments till I get lucid. I am at a farm area and there is a huge merry-go-round that looks like a cattle pen on the outside (but spinning). RC/stabilize This guy (I think it night be Jason... Acted like it, that douche). He challenged me to fight his DCs. I told him that I wasn't feeling great and I would train a DC. I jumped into a cattle pen and told the 2 DCs how to fight a bit (no idea what i told them) let them loose and they got demolished by his DC. I jump in and rhrow some fireballs at the DC and kill him. Wake up

A few more fragment. Not being able to breathe killing me. 

Back at the pen. RC/stabilize Just me and Jason (I think... Might still be a random DC douche) in there now. I told him that Iwould kick his butt.  Throw fireballs at him. He returns them back to me and I dodge. He disappears and I dont know how to get out of the pen. Lose lucidity. 

I wake up and take a shower to clear the nose. Back to sleep. 

A few dreams. Wake up at 6. Talk to my wife for a bit. Back to sleep at 630

I decide to try and WILD at the risk of insomnia. I start imagining ny church. I am in the hallway. Easy.  :smiley: . Stabilize/RC There are a lot of people there. I decide to scare them out. Little ghost girl. I look in the middle of the hall and force her there. She screams! Wasnt expecting that. Peopoe are runnig out both exits. I look at all the people i know and make notes on the differences in dreams. Wife attacks me out of the blue. 

DEILD
I am back at the church. Decide to teleport to try and get omnipotent. I am still laying down and I notice that there is a 10 foot wide record spinning next to me. Other than that I am surrounded by white. RC/stabilize. Woah, haven't been here in a while. The opposite of the void. Two naked people come to me (honestly they are a little blurred in the light, naked because i am naked in dream) they are ageless (spend a lot of time in dreams and you know this age.  :tongue2: ) and they are singing about how i chose to learn from the girl and that I could have learned*more from the guy. I am confused because my DG is an old man. They stop singing and give me a hug and disappear. Iwake up.

----------


## Sojatofu

Last night: 2 dreams = 2 points
I am pretty sure that I recorded a third one during the night, but when I checked in the morning, only two dreams were on the recording. Maybe I just dreamed about recording it... Well, too bad, just 2 points  :wink2: 

Night TOTAL: 2 points
Competition TOTAL: 17.5 points

----------


## seank12

Night 5: 
1 fragment, 2 dreams, WBTB success (a WBTB/MILD counts right?), became lucid: 10.5
19.5+10.5= 30 

Second lucid! So stoked  :smiley:  the weird thing is i didnt do a reality check, i was just lucid. Hooray for WBTB/MILD!

----------


## Ginsan

> had non-lucid where i was talking with another dragon about LDing.



hahaha you should report it in here http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ing-lucid.html

----------


## StephL

Congratulation Brandon - I hope, you won't have to do all the work for us alone - still no lucidity, just a bit of recall.
Three dreams - 11+3=14 points total.
I am determined to manage tonight - something tells me, I will succeed - that would be me, that something - but maybe it helps!

----------


## atramentis

Remembered two dreams (2) and one fragment (.5), and failed a WBTB attempt (1) for a total of 3.5 points. 
Old total: 8 points.
New total: *11.5 points.* 
edit: also had a brush with lucidity, but not quite there yet... >:3

----------


## Nfri

2f - 1p
2d - 2p
wbtbf - 1p
= 4p
*total* = 108p

----------


## dolphin

Sort of a frustrating night in terms of dream control, but at least I became lucid!

2 dreams-2 points
3 fragments-1.5 points
total-3.5 points

become lucid-5 points
reality check-1 point
dc interaction-2 points
total-8 points

dream-I caught a FA in my bed. I did a nose plug to make sure a tan dog came up to me and was jumping on me. I heard another dog coming in as well. Meanwhile, the phone rang so I went to answer it out of curiosity. I guess I was to cater some event in the future. I was going to play along with the dream but I woke up. 

become lucid-5 points
total-5 points

dream-I forget how I became lucid, but I was at a party thinking about how cool it was to be lucid dreaming. I watched a skilled dc playing the piano for a couple seconds. I saw what looked like a cribbage game and though about trying to join but there were already 6-8 players so I passed. I started looking for something to eat when I woke up.

become lucid-5 points
flying-4 points
dc interaction-2 points
total-11 points

dream-Once again, I forgot how I became lucid. I was flying over a theme park and decided to land. Once I did, I saw my brother in law. I patted him on the shoulder to greet him. He did the same, but with artificial quickness, mocking me. I closed my eyes to try to teleport but woke up.

3.5+8+5+11=28.5 points
total for competition-102 points

----------


## Sibyline

I forgot to post yesterday. I only had one failed WBTB and no recall.
WBTB fail: 1 pt.
Competition total: 9.5+2+1.5+1=14 pts
Last night was much better! Will post later when I have updated my DJ.

----------


## FryingMan

> Dreams = 8
> WBTB success! =  3 points
> WILD = 3 points
> DEILD = 2 points
> Lucid X4 = 20 points
> RC X 4 = 4 
> Stabilize X 4 = 8
> Interact with DC X4 = 8 points
> Element manipulation X2 = 16
> ...



Now there's a BRANDONBOSS night of dreaming!    Yeah, buddy!   I'll be there soon you watch your back in a few months!

----------


## DoctorKwack101

NiGHT 5:
My WBTB failed miserably, even though my alarm actually woke me up this time. I got up, shuffled around the house, got a drink, went back to bed, and couldn't get to sleep for an hour. If that doesn't kill your morning's motivation I don't know what will! I'm happy the alarm worked this time, though, and on the plus side I remembered a whole bunch of dreams - including another full one. Once again, I'm talking about lucid dream practices with DCs in one of my fragments. 

4 fragments + 1 full dream + failed WBTB = 4pts

TOTAL: 10 pts (double digits!)

----------


## parkmeats

> Now there's a BRANDONBOSS night of dreaming!    Yeah, buddy!   I'll be there soon you watch your back in a few months!



You guys are very competitive aren't ya! Haha. Yet so friendly and kind...

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I tried really hard last night, and I remembered plenty of dreams but I kept missing lucid opportunities. Oh well! Will do better tonight  ::evil:: 
WBTB success - 3
Lucid - 5
DC interaction - 2
Flying - 4
Dreams - 7

Total: 21
Competition Total: 46.5

RPGs, Missed Lucids, and False Awakenings - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

> You guys are very competitive aren't ya! Haha. Yet so friendly and kind...



Yup!   It's a friendly competition.  And I'm nowhere near BB's league (yet!) so it's sort of hot air at the moment  :smiley: .  Just pumping myself up to get to the next level  :smiley: .

----------


## Sibyline

This competition is very good for me. I was so frustrated about my lack of recall that I went all in yesterday. I meditated, I worked on my awareness and I translated a tutorial on flying here on DV. And it worked! It worked so well! 4 dreams, 2 fragments, and I even got to fly lucidly for the first time.  ::flyaway:: 

Improved recall, flying tutorial DILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 fragments: 1 pt
4 dreams: 4 pts
Become lucid: 5 pts
WBTB success: 3 pts
Advanced flying: 10 pts
Night 5 total: 23 pts

Competition total: 9.5+2+1.5+1+23=37 pts

----------


## StephL

Heeey - well done Sibyline!! Also on not freaking the heck out at superwoman flight - I did - I was absolutely terrified - also wouldn't have come up with it without the comp. Totally stupid - was afraid to take my arm down for not crashing down from thousands of meters up.
 :Clap:

----------


## parkmeats

Night 4 
Night 4 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Remember whole dream x3 - 3
WBTB - 3
Become Lucid - 5
RC - 1
Stabilize dream - 2
Element manipulation - 8
Summoning - 4
DEILD - 2
Interact with DC - 2

Total: 30

Competition Total: 56.5

IF ANYONE CAN LEAVE SOME ELEMENT MANIPULATION AND TELEPORTATION TIPS, THAT WOULD BE RAD.

----------


## Sensei

> Night 4 
> Night 4 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Remember whole dream x3 - 3
> WBTB - 3
> Become Lucid - 5
> RC - 1
> Stabilize dream - 2
> Element manipulation - 8
> ...




http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-cont...-teleport.html

Hope it helps.  :smiley: 

@anotherdreamer, as long as you are trying your best I will be happy. Let's both break 100 points tonight! 

@ everyone. I saw a fox! If you are wondering what the fox says, it told me I am going to have my best lucids yet tonight.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sibyline

> Heeey - well done Sibyline!! Also on not freaking the heck out at superwoman flight - I did - I was absolutely terrified - also wouldn't have come up with it without the comp. Totally stupid - was afraid to take my arm down for not crashing down from thousands of meters up.



LOL! I can imagine. I have to admit, I would classify my dream as a low-level LD. At first I thought it had been a false lucid but then I read my notes and realized that I had been aware that I was dreaming. But I didn't have the big aha-moment that I usually do... which also comes with a bit of instability that I didn't have this time. It was more subtle than that.

----------


## parkmeats

Thank you, Brandon! I was sorta hoping for a reply from you  ::D:  I figured you would have some cool stuff to share.

----------


## Sensei

> Now there's a BRANDONBOSS night of dreaming!    Yeah, buddy!   I'll be there soon you watch your back in a few months!



Hex yeah! You had better be here soon! 





> You guys are very competitive aren't ya! Haha. Yet so friendly and kind...



Competition and friendship is good for moving forward.  :smiley:  It is really good to make friends on here, they will keep you coming back.





> Thank you, Brandon! I was sorta hoping for a reply from you  I figured you would have some cool stuff to share.



Thanks. My stuff is sometimes wacky because I learn most of it in-dream. I forget how I did it before and invent a new way!

----------


## Chessica

Night 5:

Better recall this time! 2 full dreams (2 points), and 3 fragments (1,5 points). And a failed WBTB attempt (1 point) ... That's 4,5 points for night 5.

Competition total: 12,5 points

----------


## Saizaphod

I had forgot how scary it can get to have 5-8 FAs in a row while thinking you're trapped in the dream forever lucid. I can't recall all of the stuff that happened but I'll write all that I can remember. [I'll quote this post later since I have to run to school in a minute]
2x frag = 1p   1x dream = 1p     LD = 5p     WBTB  =  3p    Interact DC   =   2p    Telekinesis   = 4p    DC changing   =   4p    and    Basic summoning = 4p   total for night = 24p

Total= *42P*

----------


## Ginsan

> I had forgot how scary it can get to have 5-8 FAs in a row while thinking you're trapped in the dream forever lucid.



I wouldn't mind being trapped in a lucid dream. Whether FA or not. In fact, I don't think I would get bored from being 'trapped' in a lucid dream for a pretty damn long time

----------


## she

:smiley:  :smiley: 
*Spoiler* for _for LD_: 



Only who flew like a dragon can understand my feelings.

I entered in the wooden house with my family and repeated mantra "count fingers". I counted and understood that its a dream. i wanted to meet my team mate and i want him stand behind the door but saw him in a mirrow first. Then he entered from the other room. Handsome red-hared guy. I asked his real name, he said and even wrote it in Latin, but i can't remember Then i decided turn into a dragon. I asked my mum for a dragon drink, but she didn't help me. So i went to the cupboard and took a small bottle. I saw in it dragon's toy and there were different dragons and they changed each other. I wait till red flying dragon appeared and said " I need this one" and drank it. On the taste it was like soap bubbles. I poured all the bottle in my mouth and transformation began. From that transformation or from the bad tase of the soap bubbles i was a bit of awaking, but could return to the dream.
DEILD I WAS A DRAGON. And from my mouth dripped down soap bubbles drink or slobber. I jumped and flew above my town. The wings was so strong and i correct equilibrium with my front legs. I was happy and enjoyed flying. It was really wonerful. I have no words to describe it Soon i saw another dragon. I thought that someone else from competition transformed into a dragon. That other dragon turn around himself. I thought that i also can do it and from the second attempt succeded and saw the stars, but they looked like a galaxy and were beautifull. I continued flying and near me appeared a portal and the end of the portal was in the house where i took the bottle. I didn't want to return there and decided to awake.



4 dreams - 4 
WBTB - 3
Become lucid - 5 points
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Meet your teammate - 5 points
Basic Summoning - 4 points
Full Transformation - 10 points
Successful DEILD - 2
Flying - 4 points
Bonus Task #1 -Shapeshift into a dragon and fly around - 15 points
for night - 48 ( right?)
total -97.5

----------


## fogelbise

Night 5 - late post, been running around all day

3 dreams, 2 fragments, successful wbtb: 7pts

DILD: become lucid, tk, mass tk, fly: 20pts max

Competition total: 80.5pts

Competition #17, Night 2 & 5 Telekinetic Fighting, Cult Compound - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sibyline

1 fragment: 0.5 pt
1 dream: 1 pt
WBTB fail: 1 pt

Night 6 total: 2.5 pts

Competition total: 9.5+2+1.5+1+23+2.5=39.5 pts

----------


## Sojatofu

3 fragments = 1.5 points

Night TOTAL = 1.5 points
Competition TOTAL = 17 points

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Thursday 2014-03-13 competition #17 night #6, LD #23, long ND - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

edit: detail added now to DJ entry.

6 dreams - 6
4 fragments - 2
WBTB success - 3
got lucid - 5
did RC - 1
interact with DC - 2   (3-steps first step: 5)

night total: 24
competition total: 38 + 24 = 62

Here's the LD part of it: spoiler for profanity, but it's necessary to communicate the sense of shock I felt.


*Spoiler* for _profanity warning, LD here_: 




I'm standing somewhere with SB and I decide to call NM up and go meet him for pizza.  I can't remember his number!   I come up with 7 or 8 digits and I'm just not sure, but AHA, All I have to do is look in my phone, start typing in the numbers and it will automatically find the number then I can call NM, and

BOOM!


I'm severely startled out of my thoughts of calling NM by a loud sound to my right.   It sounds like something really big banged up against something else really big.   I look to my right and see I'm standing in the back porch of my parent's house, and I'm looking down the hallway to the front door which is standing widely open (the wrong way I think) and there's a large green garbage dumpster there at the front door full of garbage.  WTF?!

SB and I are now standing at the front door looking in to the living room.   She inhales quickly with a loud gasp and clasps her hand to her mouth in shock.  I look in to the room AND ALL THE WINDOWS ARE OPEN.   The room only has 2 windows that open but there are at least 10 open windows in  this room.    The furniture looks like it's been tossed around.   I feel shivers of fright/shock.

"WHAT THE FUCK!?" Is it a ghost?  Is it burglars?  This is bizarre, I instinctively do a nose pinch and I CAN BREATHE.   "WHAT THE FUCK?!  I'M DREAMING!?!?" I do a second nose pinch and yup, I can breath, I'm dreaming.  I see then that there are three men standing in the middle of the living room by the hearth, they're standing still looking at me.   I shout to them "GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!" and "will" them to leave, and I gesture strongly with my whole right arm and index finger pointing at the open front door.    I lean my head towards SB and say "S!  Get naked!"  :Big laugh:    I then look back at the men who are still standing there and shout again, "GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!" and then I feel a tingly fade to   awake in bed.

----------


## Nfri

I just wake up from series of 6 LDs counted which one lasted up to 50 minutes. All the lucid dreaming lasted 2 hours by my estimation. I am literaly overwhelmed and stunned by this high level lucid dreaming. I need to take a break from this, because it was so mindblowing experience. In the second long ld I asked my self if my body didn't die and I'm dead now. MY GOD that has been something!

----------


## ParadoxOwl

*My three step tasks:
1. Flying
2. Transformation (Basic/Advanced)
3. Telekinesis*

*1 Full dream: 1 Point
1 Fragment: 0.5*


*TOTAL: 1.5 POINTS*
*GRAND TOTAL: 28.5 POINTS*


DJ Entry: The Pen! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


If I have made a mistake please tell me ;D.

----------


## Ginsan

Yo folks of the upper league better take it up a notch because in the next comp you'll have me in front of you ^^

1 fragmented dream: 
*Spoiler* for _dream with plot holes_: 



It's 6 AM and I just woke up. about 6 hours after I went to sleep. I woke up naturally, the alarm I had set at 3.30 AM did NOT wake me up.
A guy I know in real life (about 7-8 years older than me, ~27) drove me to a place with hills. We drove around a little bit and somewhere we stopped to get something. I looked down and saw a beautiful black place with a shiny waterfall, down a path. We went there and it was a lake with crystals all over it. Shiny crystals, light green/blueish, really cool, From here I don't remember how it went. I don't know if it was in the same dream with a scenery change or if elements carried over into another dream. But the next thing I remember is being at the house of those 2 nieces. Their neighbor had a dog, supposed to be seperated by a wooden fence and tied by a chain, but the fence was broken and the 2 back gardens were connected, and the dog was going crazy, nearly breaking the chain. I don't know what I was doing in the garden but I think I was stuck somehow. I got away at the last moment and ran. Ran towards a house on the place with hills (from the previous dream or scene). When inside, I remember words from someone in an other dream saying 'horses may be sweet animals but when hungry they turn into vicious predators'. I don't know how the dog became a horse but it was standing behind a door behind stairs. I heard it raging and saw it almost breaking the door, I rembered a raging horse could climb non-steep stairs and got scared. Then I saw something to slide open, is it called a hatch? I opened it and I showed myself to the horse downstairs and because it was raging it got distracted and got away from the door. I don't know how that helped because I planned on getting away from the windows. At that moment 2 samurai came in, one killed the other and took me away.

If you read this here are some things you might want to know:
1. This is not totally correct, I had to fill some gaps with imagination because I don't fully remember it
2. It sounds like a lot but it is not more than 10-15 minutes of boring bullshit, that's why I really had to grind my teeth to get myself to write this down

I have stayed awake for enough for this to be called a wbtb (nearly 30 minutes) and now I'll listen to some music and go back to sleep.



I don't know if you want to call this a full dream but it has holes I can't remember so I made it a fragmented dream.

And one barely remembered, but pretty cool LD: 
*Spoiler* for _Barely_: 



I was lucid, that is for sure. I remember eating snow and casting spells. I don't remember the location. I remember interacting with DCs but not with who, or how, so I don't count it as points for the competition. I'm pretty sure I did some element manipulation as well but because I don't remember anything about how, what or when I won't count that either.




Alright so that is
2 fragments: 1 point
wbtb succes:3 points
lucidity:       5 points
eating:        4 points
That makes: *13 CHEAP POINTS FOR TONIGHT WOOYEAH*
Total before: 14.5
Total current: 27.5

I'm getting there ohhh yeah I'm getting there I am _this_ close

----------


## JoannaB

One dream only, but a fine one:
The Warrior Queen - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Alas I recall waking up at night, remembering a fragment, not writing it down (!), and now it is gone.

1 point for dream + prior 8 = total 9

----------


## Pickman

Last night, 3 fragments - 1.5 points.

I think that puts me up to 8 points total.

----------


## Sensei

> I just wake up from series of 6 LDs counted which one lasted up to 50 minutes. All the lucid dreaming lasted 2 hours by my estimation. I am literaly overwhelmed and stunned by this high level lucid dreaming. I need to take a break from this, because it was so mindblowing experience. In the second long ld I asked my self if my body didn't die and I'm dead now. MY GOD that has been something!



Every time I reach a new length of lucid amount in dream per night I start freaking out for a second and worrying. Am I alright? Should I go back to my body? Lol. It really is strange. You want to have long lucids so bad, but they are a not scary till you get used to them. Imagine having that experience your first night of LDing. A good reason why it takes a while to learn to LD.

----------


## FryingMan

> Every time I reach a new length of lucid amount in dream per night I start freaking out for a second and worrying. Am I alright? Should I go back to my body? Lol. It really is strange. You want to have long lucids so bad, but they are a not scary till you get used to them. Imagine having that experience your first night of LDing. A good reason why it takes a while to learn to LD.



Can't wait to have that "problem."   CAN'T WAIT.    But I get an inkling of understanding, with my own last night's long long long recall probably longest ever ND leading in to the lucidity right at the end.     I just lay there in bed after waking wondering at the immensity of it all.  And I know this is an order of magnitude or two below what you're talking about.

You guys are "there" -- with such long dreams, you're wracking up so many minutes of being lucid that your brains are learning how to do it easier and easier, longer and longer.    I've mentioned this to a couple of people before but I think it's not only the # of non-lucid to lucid transitions that matter, but the # of minutes spent lucid, which may in fact be more important than the # of lucid transitions.   It's a cycle of feedback though, the more minutes the brain is spent lucid, the easier it is to get into that state again in the future.   That's my pop-scientific $0.02.

----------


## KonchogTashi

Tuesday night: 1 fragment= .5
Wednesday night: 1 dream = 1 pt.
                         1 fragment = .5
                         successful WBTB = 3 pts.
                         Lucid=          5 pts.
                         successful RC = 1
                         Successful stabilize= 2pts.
                         hand through a solid object = 4 pts
                        move completely through solid object= 8 pts. 
Total for tuesday and wednesday = 25 pts

Lucid on Wednesday:
I went to bed at 9 p.m. I woke up at 2 a.m. and fell back asleep at 4:30 a.m.
I am at a "school" which is in appearance my grandfather's house. It is fulll of people. Looking out a window,I see some threatening people approaching. I sneak out the back door and lie down in the gravel driveway, playing dead. My brother appears and tells me that we need to help the people in the school. We enter a house that is alongside the driveway, looking for something to use to defend the people in the other building. I climb a flight of stairs (the interior of this house appears like a barn). There are throwing darts (from the game) stuck in the steps. I pick them out as I climb the steps. At the top of the steps I see someone who looks as I did when I was about 12, doing something on a strange looking computer. There is something weird about the perspective. Thinking about this, I realize I am dreaming. Lucid, I state "I am dreaming" i Look at my hand to RC, it is very distorted. I have one thick central finger with little crumpled fingers growing out from each side. I rub my hands together to stabilize the dream. It feels like I am rubbing my hand on sandpaper. I feel "heat" from the "friction". I look around and the scene has changed. I am in a bedroom. One wall has blue wallpaper with white dots on it. The other walls are painted light yellow. There is a window. I remember my goal to push my hand through a solid object. I push both hands through the glass in the window pane. They pass cleanly through. I decide to crawl through the window. I bend down and push my head, shoulders, and torso through the pane of glass. When my head enters everything turns grey and indistinct. After passing through the window I am in bed. It is the guest room at my grandmother's house. I think I have woken up. I do a quick RC, looking at both hands. They are tiny, like a dolls hands on the end of my normal arms. I am still dreaming. I try to get up from the bed, but the covers are really heavy and moving is difficult. I wake up in my own bed.

----------


## atramentis

Remembered one dream (1) and one fragment (.5) for a total of 1.5 points. Better than nothing! 
Old total: 11.5 points. 
New total: *13 points.*

----------


## Mismagius

Yay, had a lucid on the 11th ^o^

Here's the DJ entry: October already? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I had a short unstable flight, so not sure if it qualifies for points or not.  

March 10th:

Went to bed late so I had bad recall.

1 dream - 1 point
1 fragment - 0.5 points

March 11th:
Became lucid - 5 points
Flew - 4 points
Successful reality check - 1 point
1 dream - 1 point

March 12th
1 dream - 1 point
1 fragment - 0.5 points
1 failed WBTB - 1 point

*Night Totals: 15 points

Competition Total: 27.5 points
*

----------


## KonchogTashi

New total 9 + 25=34

----------


## sprada

One dream and two fragments. 2 points.
Comp Total = 16 Points

----------


## Scionox

No lucids again, and i am still a bit sick. Really must get back to more regular lucids.

4 fragments, 1 WBTB Fail, 3 points.





> Total = 94 points



Nice.  :smiley:  Also i think total is 91 here.





> Second lucid! So stoked the weird thing is i didnt do a reality check, i was just lucid. Hooray for WBTB/MILD!



Congrats! Also please post DJ entry of lucid as well as previous ones you didn't posted.





> 3.5+8+5+11=28.5 points



That be 27.5.





> for night - 48 ( right?)



Correct. And congrats!  ::goodjob2:: 





> I just wake up from series of 6 LDs counted which one lasted up to 50 minutes. All the lucid dreaming lasted 2 hours by my estimation. I am literaly overwhelmed and stunned by this high level lucid dreaming. I need to take a break from this, because it was so mindblowing experience. In the second long ld I asked my self if my body didn't die and I'm dead now. MY GOD that has been something!



Wow, awesome!  ::D:  Gonna wait for points report.  :smiley:

----------


## Ginsan

> I just wake up from series of 6 LDs counted which one lasted up to 50 minutes. All the lucid dreaming lasted 2 hours by my estimation. I am literaly overwhelmed and stunned by this high level lucid dreaming. I need to take a break from this, because it was so mindblowing experience. In the second long ld I asked my self if my body didn't die and I'm dead now. MY GOD that has been something!



We're all looking forward to your score report^^ ::lol::

----------


## KonchogTashi

I just realized that I neglected to include 5 points for achieving my first 3 step task (putting my hand through a solid object). If this is included, my new total will be 39 points. Apologies for the accounting error.

----------


## seank12

6 fragments, 1 dream, WBTB fail= 5
5+ 30 = 35

It bums me out that my teammate isnt doing anything :/

----------


## StephL

This sounds so wonderful, she!!
smile.gif

Finally!!
I've been doing RCs yesterday a lot, and telling myself about my dream-signs - got up seriously for WBTB - and it worked:
Finally - First Comp Lucid!! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Summing up:
Two normal dreams: 2
WBTB success: 3
Lucid: 5
DEILD: 2
RC: 2x1: 2
Stab: 2x2: 4
#1 threestepper flying: 4 (5)= 9
#2 threestepper basic summoning: 4 (10)= 14
Interaction with DC: 2x2: 4
Eat something: 4

14 + 48 = 62 points total

 :Bliss:

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point
3 dreams-3 points
total-4 points
competition total-105 points

----------


## Sensei

Hmmm...

8 dreams = 8 points
WBTB success = 3 points

Lucid (very unaware)= 5 points
Teleport = 7 points
Fly = 4 points
Interact with DC = 2 points

Lucid (very unstable) = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points

Total = 37 points
Total total = 172 points


*Spoiler* for _lucids_: 




I am on a boat. Already lucid, dont remember anything before. Someone is showing me around and pointing at different parts. 
Captain: this is the DEILD port. 
Henpointed at a wall that people were walking through and just flying away. 
Captain: when people DEILD, they automatically come through here. If you look from the side like a regular dreamer, you will see that it just looks like a doorway. 
I start laughing hysterically for no reason. He teleports us to the bow of the ship. Itlooks lIke a straight up cruise ship. We fly around the whole thing and he points out other LDing relates amenities. I dont remember anything else. It is easy to do dream control when a DC is doing it with you and when you aren't 100% aware. 

I am in my car about to go to work. That doesn't make any sense. Why is it so dark in here? Aha! Dream! I rc and stabilize. Get out of the car and feel myself waking up. Jump back into the car. It isn't stable out there. You know the feeling. Guess I'll just drive around like a maniac. I floor and decide that I font need to shift since it is a dream. I get up to 50 mph and make a hard left and wake up.  :Sad: 




@ scionox. Ok.  :tongue2:  I often count wrong in this comp. Just throw it together real fast and put a total up. I shall pay more attention in the future.

----------


## StephL

> Become lucid - 5 points (Note: You get points for 'becoming' lucid even when you are lucid from the start, like when WILDing)
> 
> Doing WBTB - Wake Back To Bed - 1 point for failed attempt / 3 points for successful attempt* (Points count only once per day, going back to sleep immediately after waking up does not counts)
> 
> Successful WILD - Wake Induced Lucid Dream - 3 points
> 
> Successful DEILD - Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream - 2 points (Note: Becoming lucid does not counts when chaining DEILDs, and the point limit is 10 in those DEILDs)



Please Scionox - could you tell me, if I understand correctly?

A WILD from WBTB gives you:
5 for lucid
3 for WBTB
3 for it being a WILD
?

'*' means, that WBTB is not included in the 20 points per dream limit.
And for a WILD - you have already used up 8 of the 20 points, right?

If you DEILD back - you get 2 points instead of the 5 points for lucidity and such a DEILD LD has a 10 points limit - including these 2?

----------


## Sensei

> Please Scionox - could you tell me, if I understand correctly?
> 
> A WILD from WBTB gives you:
> 5 for lucid
> 3 for WBTB
> 3 for it being a WILD
> ?
> 
> '*' means, that WBTB is not included in the 20 points per dream limit.
> ...



I believe that the DEILD limit only hits when chaining DEILDs, not when chaining a WILD and a DEILD

So WILD (20 point limit) - DEILD (20 point limit) - DEILD (10 point limit)

----------


## StephL

Ah - thank you - that makes sense Brandon - and a WILD has naturally 8 points of the limit already used up then?

----------


## Sensei

Wbtb isnt part of the dream, so I think 8. Not 100% sure. Dont think that you have used up! You already have 8. Lol.

----------


## FryingMan

I thought the point limit only applied to the in-dream control points.   So you start at 0, not 8, when you get a WILD due to WBTB.   Just like if you get lucid in a DILD, you don't start at 5, you start at 0 for limit points.

Also the DEILD point limit language is ambiguous.   It is not clear if the "chain" includes the first DEILD or not.  It could be  that the first DEILD is "chained" on to the previous LD.    I think the intent is that you don't get the "get lucid" points when entering a DEILD from a previous lucid dream, including the first DEILD, but I'm not Scionox so....let's see what he says.

----------


## Ginsan

According to the rules, only a WBTB does not count towards the point limit because it is marked with a *. So if you WILD and become lucid you have already 8 out of 20 points. I think the rules have to be changed. I think WBTB, WILD, DEILD and becoming lucid all have to be marked with a * because it is not really an in-dream task.

This should have been discussed waaaay earlier, a few competitions back, or even at the start of this competition. To be honest, I wanted to point it out but I didn't feel like starting a discussion if it wouldn't affect me, since I have never used the WILD and DEILD techniques.

----------


## LouaiB

Got a ton of recall last 3 nights:

1st:
6 dreams: 6 points
1 fragment: 0.5 points
WBTB: 1 point

1. I was in a void where BMO(do you watch adventure time?) Had a marriage, then PB came, and we with Finn time traveled, but PB was received that the time travel flower was OK, but Finn then broke it, so we got banned to somewhere, and this somewhere was dazzling!
2.I was stealing diamonds. The Robert was pretty much running and shooting.
3.GTA 5: I was Trevor playing a mission. Now I have to escape. I started shooting, but then downstairs got killed.
4.Also GTA 5: This Time I was Michele, and escaping from his house with his family. I held a Uzi and started shooting, then succeeded with the escape.
5.I was bringing a song to a rich guy party, but in the party, he forgot to fix a word from it, then he said a speech about him not being so rich, then a scene where he and his family got kicked out and now live in a poor house, and he is getting scolded.
6.I was in school, and the dream was me going down the stairs and in the front yard and greeting everyone I see. I greeted like ten ppl.
Fragment: My tablet had "made in Japan".

2nd:
3 dreams: 3 points
WBTB: 1 point

1.I was invading a private property. I stayed like 2 minutes just trying to climb that gate.
2.I was driving, and random drivers would stop and talk to me.
3. I was also driving my dad's car, which is manual, and I stayed a while trying to remember how to drive it, and trying and failing.

3rd:
3 dreams: 3 points
1 fragment: 0.5 points
WBTB: 1 point

1.I was watching my dad give my brother a long scold about his school grades. The usual about losing his future and stuff.
2.Same as before, but this time with my mom.
3.I was standing with my friends at school, listening to their conversation about random stuff. I can't remember exactly what the subjects where about.
Fragment:My savings got stolen (MY REM DREAMER SAVINGS T^T !!)

So, these 3 nights got me 16 points

Total: 18 points

----------


## Saizaphod

> I had forgot how scary it can get to have 5-8 FAs in a row while thinking you're trapped in the dream forever lucid. I can't recall all of the stuff that happened but I'll write all that I can remember. [I'll quote this post later since I have to run to school in a minute]
> 2x frag = 1p   1x dream = 1p     LD = 5p     WBTB  =  3p    Interact DC   =   2p    Telekinesis   = 4p    DC changing   =   4p    and    Basic summoning = 4p   total for night = 24p
> 
> Total= *42P*



Heres the weird LD FA chain I had last night, can't recall all of it. I'll keep it short since I already wrote it down on my handwritten DJ.

I realize the situation in my dark bedroom. I go to the door and put my hand on it : " Behind this door there will be field, beautiful one like in the pictures." After a while I open it to my dark living room, boo! I shut the door and get down to floor level, I start rubbing my hands to the floor and soon grass starts rising from it, I can feel it. Out of literally nowhere an old-looking person opens the door from inside my bedroom into a shiny grassfield, but soon do I realize its only once again in my living room, the grass field I mean  :smiley:  wat. It's daytime now. The man wears a blue shirt-kinda clothing and a... a pillow  ::biggrin::  on his head, he is rougly about 70yrs old with white hair. We go to the kitchen together to stand by the window. I ask shyly :" What's your name?" He responds : "Martus (I expected him to say Markus, its a common name here in Finland)" I respond: "Hi, I'm Mika". I can't recall rest of the convo, but he turned to 30-yrs old later. Later on I can remember someone calling my eyes small  :Sad: . I'm in my bedroom in the dark again (FA). I get up just to be hugged annoyingly by my little brother that who I can even barely see, but its him. I push him to the corner of the wall with TK and squish him into a small blob or dot. I keep having the FAs for quite a while and Its getting kinda creepy(canät recall what happened in most of them, like 5-8 happened). I jump out of the window (third floor flat) and my body falls softly to the ground, I mean I was super scared to do it, I thought I was doing the same thing in waking life, mmmmmm! Idiot. FA again, okay this is creeping me out a little, I end up being on  a bridge near my house and I just think that I'm trapped in here then lol... I lean to the railing and stare to the blunt sight. I wake up again, I have written all my notes from the FAs , uh, not again. Then the rest is flashes of Cobb (me?) saying stuff like :" Bring back mind, bring back idea( this was really inspiring when I finally woke up )"
As I woke up I opened my eyes kinda like Cobb did in Inception ,I just lied(not sure if correct word) there staring to my room like "Am I... Am I out? (lmao  ::biggrin:: , I found this so funny at the moment I began laughing as I still rolled my eyes around looking for hints that I would still be dreaming.)


^Martus I drew  ::shakehead2::  ::biggrin::

----------


## fogelbise

Night 6 - Keeping hitting singles, looking for some home runs, doubles or triples

3 fragments, 1 dream, successful wbtb: 5.5pts

DILD: become lucid, fully move/phase through solid object, fly, successful RC (on 2nd try) : 19pts

80.5 + 24.5pts tonight = 105pts


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I am flying in an airplane over water and enjoying the view from the cockpit. We get into a cloudy spot and I start to become concerned that I am flying too low as the water didn't look too far down before hitting the clouds so I looked for the altimeter but didn't find it and decided I better start pulling up. The clouds break and we are approaching a large city on the coast with skyscrapers. I feel like I already suspicious of this being an unusual situation and something about the scenario cues me in that I am dreaming. I think it was seeing this sign down below that got me thinking sexually all of the sudden and realizing that I can take action on that feeling in situations like dreaming. Either way I realize that this is a dream and phase through the cockpit and start flying with my dream body in a more gliding way enjoying my new freedom of movement. I swoop down towards the city and i am on the ground on the wrong side of the building. I fly up and over the building and back down to this place that is set up like a carnival side show with DCs all around. There is this woman that is part of the show who is supposedly from Syria with belly dancing like attire and she is getting undressed. It was very realistic and decide to get undressed and join her. I stop and do a quick finger through palm RC but it indicates awake so I float up a little and then continue getting undressed before fading back to bed. I felt I could re-enter the dream but my shoulder was so sore that I just had to move and I could feel my body shake a bit and my muscles become fully functional but I try anyway and eventually have to get up for a while like a 2nd wbtb but mainly to allow myself to get back to sleep later.

----------


## FryingMan

The very top of the rules say this:





> Remember that you can get maximum 20 points from doing tasks in single dream. Tasks marked with an * are not counted towards this limit.



That is quite clear: only DOING TASKS IN A SINGLE DREAM are limited to 20 points.   *TASKS* marked with a * are not counted.   WBTB is not a "dream task," and neither is "getting lucid."   "Flying" is a dream task, etc.

----------


## StephL

> Wbtb isnt part of the dream, so I think 8. Not 100% sure. Dont think that you have used up! You already have 8. Lol.



Hehe - no - it was a general question - I had it in the last comp already - and there was something more - maybe I find that again.
As you can see - there is a bit of incertitude..





> I thought the point limit only applied to the in-dream control points.   So you start at 0, not 8, when you get a WILD due to WBTB.   Just like if you get lucid in a DILD, you don't start at 5, you start at 0 for limit points.
> 
> Also the DEILD point limit language is ambiguous.   It is not clear if the "chain" includes the first DEILD or not.  It could be  that the first DEILD is "chained" on to the previous LD.    I think the intent is that you don't get the "get lucid" points when entering a DEILD from a previous lucid dream, including the first DEILD, but I'm not Scionox so....let's see what he says.







> The very top of the rules say this:
> 
> That is quite clear: only DOING TASKS IN A SINGLE DREAM are limited to 20 points.   *TASKS* marked with a * are not counted.   WBTB is not a "dream task," and neither is "getting lucid."   "Flying" is a dream task, etc.



The thing is - WBTB which goes with this '*' is together with the other initiation/induction methods, and there is no other meaning for that '*' than _to not count towards the limit._
Since WBTB is even farther out from the actual dream than getting lucid or doing it per WILD or DEILD - it not being counted for the dream-limit would make sense, if getting lucid etc. _does_ get subtracted from the 20.

But then the below contradicts this:





> Remember that you can get maximum 20 points from doing tasks in single dream. Tasks marked with an * are not counted towards this limit.



It is also a good question, if the first DEILD has only 10 points limit already, or is it only then chaining and lower limit, if it is a DEILD into a previous DEILD?

Personally - I would prefer to begin a dream with 0 and have 20 points up for grabs with dream control - and to have the first DEILD with 20 points.

Could you enlighten us please, Scionox?  :smiley:

----------


## Bharmo

Forgot to post today  :Oh noes: 
Wbtb attempt + one fragment
22,5 + 1,5pts =*24 pts*

----------


## Ginsan

> Personally - I would prefer to begin a dream with 0 and have 20 points up for grabs with dream control - and to have the first DEILD with 20 points.



What do you mean by the first DEILD? For example you have a DILD first, you exit it and chain it to another one. It's true that both dreams are part of the same chain, but the first was was not 'Exit Induced', right? So the second one has a 10 point limit but the first has a 20 point limit.

----------


## StephL

> What do you mean by the first DEILD? For example you have a DILD first, you exit it and chain it to another one. It's true that both dreams are part of the same chain, but the first was was not 'Exit Induced', right? So the second one has a 10 point limit but the first has a 20 point limit.



I guess, it is so - and I would prefer it, too.  :smiley:

----------


## Chessica

Night 6:

2 dreams, that's it ...

Competition total: 14,5 points

----------


## Sensei

Found it! 
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post2046823




> (it is first in the chain, but after an LD, so it is still chain?)



I posted this and Scionox corrected me and said:
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post2046852




> @BrandonBoss
> 
> Whoa that was alot, congrats! Also first DEILD in chain don't has 10 point limit, only any subsequent have it.

----------


## Saizaphod

Last night : 2x dreams =2p, WBTB success= 3p LD = 5P flying = 4p basic summon ("creating" and ufo that actually flies? Explanation later)=  4p again DC changing = 4p and bunch of other stuff like TK but that happened semilucid, I mean I was aware it was a dream but wasn't quite _IN_ the situation.      NIGHT= 22p
 Dream later, quoting
Total = *64p*

EDIT:  OH! It was then advanced summoning after all if I made it appear in front of my view so , so, uh how does the points count  ::?: ? -4 points = 18 points + 10 points = 28 points but dream max is 20 so, 20 then??? that would be 66 total

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Thursday 2014-03-13 competition #17 night #7

strange night, fitful sleep,no early night recall.

2 of the 3 had huge "flashing signposts" dreamsigns, dreamsigns everywhere.   Nope, everything's fine here, move along...

3 dreams - 3
1 WBTB attempt  - 1

night total: 4
competition total: 62 + 4 = 66

----------


## Pickman

Last night, 2 fragments = 1 point.

I think that puts me up to 9 points in total.

----------


## JoannaB

One dream (1 point)

Fragment: "Yellow Guy" does amazing graphics - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Previous 9 + tonight 1 = total 10

----------


## ParadoxOwl

*My three step tasks:
1. Flying
2. Transformation (Basic/Advanced)
3. Telekinesis*

*2 Full dreams: 2 Points
4 Fragments: 2 Points*


*TOTAL: 4 POINTS
GRAND TOTAL: 32.5 POINTS*


*DJ Entry: Bang bang! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views*


If I have made a mistake please tell me ;D.

----------


## StingPT

I've been inactive in the forum, so I'll update for each day I missed.

Night of 9-10

Recalled 2 fragments = 1 pt;
----------------------------
Night of 10-11

Recalled 1 fragment and 1 dream = 1.5 pts;
----------------------------
Night of 11-12

Recalled 1 dream = 1 pt;
---------------------------
Night of 12-13

Recalled 2 dreams and 1 fragment = 2.5 pts;
--------------------------
Night of 13-14

Dream #1
Became Lucid = 5 pts;
Reality Checked = 2 pts;
Stabilized the dream = 2 pts;
Ate a sandwich (It was great btw!) = 4 pts;

Dream #2
Became Lucid (FA) = 5 pts;
Reality checked = 2pts;

Dream #3
Became Lucid = 5 pts;
Did a Reality Check = 2 pts;
Stabilized the dream = 2 pts;
Basic summoning (literally an anchor x) ) = 4 pts;

Recalled those 3 dreams and also another one = 4 pts;

(Crazy night!)
----------------------------------------------------------
Sum of these nights = 43 points

Competition Total = *62 points*

----------


## KonchogTashi

Thursday night:
 2 entire dreams recalled= 2 pts.
 1 fragment recalled= .5 pt.
successful WBTB = 3 pts.
Lucid = 5 pts.
successfu RC = 1 

Night points= 11.5
New total 39 + 11.5 = 50.5

Lucid dream follows:

I am climbing a very tall, tightly spiraled staircase with my wife and several other people. It is metal and painted an brown-beige color, as are the walls of the space it occupies. I ask one of the other people how far we have to climb and he replies "25 stories." we climb and reach the top. The staircase ends on a large outdoor stone platform. It is very sunny out. The platform is raised and there is a large set of stone stairs leading up to it. The area surrounding the platform is like a beautiful park. The grass is green and there are gentle hills. There are large mature trees scattered around. I get stuck exiting the staircase in some of the metal structure. I get myself free and go down the steps into the grassy area. I see my wife ahead, there is sun shining on her and she looks amazingly beautiful (just like in real life). Something about the scenery gives me pause. I jump and notice that gravity seems weak. I strongly suspect that I am dreaming. I jump again and this time I do an amazing straight legged backflip. landing, I am sure I am dreaming. I call out to my wife "I am dreaming, this is all a dream!' she does not reply. I look at the sky and it is the most amazing deep blue with fractal-like wispy clouds. I remember to stabilize and try to rub my hands together. too late, the dream ends.

----------


## StephL

Only a WBTB fail and 3 dreams and 1 fragment last night - I have noted down more, but half of it I can't read - and it is too short for triggering memories.
Shame - I thought I get like 6 dreams together.
The good thing is: I dreamt my planned portal for the next LD - been visualizing it in the day - and it was almost exactly so.
So I need not pretend remember it - I really saw it before.

4.5 + 62 = 66.5 points total

Edit: Thanks Brandon - so one question less, and the preferred answer applies! That's great!

----------


## Saizaphod

> quoting[/COLOR][/SIZE]



Scrambled. I appear (SL not points from this) in a great arena, underground and I rise to a platform near the rear end of the side. I see two metal doors opening in the opposite side and many Antlions from HL2 run out. I blast them of with TK (explosions appearing in their bodies as I point my hand at them), but one manages to come trough my defense and pushes me. I fly into the air and blast a giant cube down from mid-air with airbending as well as may little ones simultaneously. Dream jump-> I appear fully lucid at a front yard of my old school, its night time now and I'm next to a wall. Out of the darkness a man is walking, I freeze and I kinda "want" him to change so I focus fear on the character and he turns into an alien being. It comes to light, it's skinny and light purple with big skinny head and black eyes (kinda disappointed). Dream jump -> Back at the great arena but now it's more similar to Moria's hall, but smaller. I crack the little light bulb device figure from Donald the Duck accidentally and a cyan 7m tall stone guard comes out to fight me. I fight with it for 10 secs with my bare hands stopping it's attacks when SL( he had a sword and a shield) . A couple dream WILDs. I appear in my room in darkness and fly out the window to my roof. I see a white object in the sky being still, I decide I'll make it come out as an UFO so it turns into one yay  ::o: ! As it comes towards me its one of those stereotypical circular UFOs like in movies with bright lights all over it (approx. 10m in lenght). I shout :"UFO!UFO!" ~ as I remember month's bonus task. Alarm clock goes off, fu-.      I could had adjusted it for 10 minutes more sleep but NOOO I didn't , what a mistake...

----------


## Scionox

Getting better.  :smiley: 

1 dream, 7 fragments, 1 WBTB Success, 2 Lucid, 1 Flight, 1 Partial Transform, 1 Moving thru solid object. 32.5 points.


*Spoiler* for _lucids_: 



 #1: I wake up in my room but its different room and i feel that i am dreaming. I phase thru window and fly outside using my wings, soon i find myself above some forest and i land and explore around a bit finding some random dc's, then dream fades.

#2: I was watching some video about some game with mechas and drills then i wake up in my room and i feel that i am dreaming. Theres random dc in room and dream becomes superunstable before i can get up and theres weird noise. Then it fades.








> It bums me out that my teammate isnt doing anything :/



He haven't been on for a while... i hope he'll get back soon.





> 14 + 48 = 62 points total



I think it's 49, not 48.  ::huh:: 





> And for a WILD - you have already used up 8 of the 20 points, right?
> 
> If you DEILD back - you get 2 points instead of the 5 points for lucidity and such a DEILD LD has a 10 points limit - including these 2?



Correct except for limit, as BB mentioned its only 10 when chaining multiple DEILDs starting from second DEILD.





> Personally - I would prefer to begin a dream with 0 and have 20 points up for grabs with dream control - and to have the first DEILD with 20 points.
> 
> Could you enlighten us please, Scionox?



Well, becoming lucid and everything is technically also classified as a task, at least here. The point system was like that before me though.  :Thinking: 
But i guess i'll have to fix some wording for next competition's OP...





> but dream max is 20 so, 20 then???



25, since WBTB and 2 points from dreams doesnt count towards limit.





> I've been inactive in the forum, so I'll update for each day I missed.



Dont forget to post DJ entries for lucids!  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

Ah - thanks for clearing that up, Scionox - and of course I take the 49 - with pleasure - so it's 63 + 4.5 = 67.5 total!  :smiley:

----------


## seank12

6 fragments, WBTB fail= 4
4+35=39

----------


## Sojatofu

2 dreams = 2 points

Night TOTAL: 2 points
Competition TOTAL: 19 points

----------


## atramentis

Remembered four dreams. Three of them have a certain continuity, but I'm loathe to combine them into something worth a single point, considering it took me like an hour and a half to write them out, and they each took place in a different location with no transition. Link here if anyone wants to challenge my decision xP 
Old total: 13 points
New total: *17 points.*

----------


## Sensei

5 dreams and WBTB fail. 

6 points

Total 177 points

Ah, sickness is killing me. I had to call into work because my body hurts everywhere. I feel as tired right now as I usually do at the beginning of the night, but I slept 11 ½ hours. 

Had some fun dreams though! Zelds mixed with final fantasy.  :smiley:  shot some arrows too! It was pretty cool.

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point
2 dreams-2 points
total-3 points

successful WILD-3 points
become lucid-5 points
reality check-1 point
stabilize-2 points
dc interaction-2 points
total-13 points

dream-I'm in bed trying to sleep when I feel something's off. I do a nose plug to find I'm dreaming. I get up and try to stabilize. While I'm doing this a clone of myself pokes me on the leg and hides. Another clone of myself asks me to pull his finger so he can duplicate himself. I pull his finger and nothing happens so he goes away. I see another clone of myself to I kiss him, just for fun. I see a co-worker I like and ask her how to teleport. "Use a door" she says. At this point, I'm at my grandma's house (where else?). I open all of the doors I can but the layout is exactly as her house IRL. I wake up.

become lucid-5 points
dc interaction-2 points
teleport-7 points
2nd of 3 step tasks-10 points
total-24 points

dream-I'm in a swimming pool with a few others when I become lucid. I decided to swim to the deep end. A dc grabs me and dunks me underwater, trying to drown me. This is perfectly vivid, I can't breathe, and I want to wake up. I try to close my eyes to wake up but I could still see the bottom of the pool. Next thing I know, I'm in a room holding a tablet showing on the screen where I just was. Yay! I stumble around thinking about advanced flying when a dc asked for a hug. I try to hug him but he stabs me in the stomach with a swastika sign instead. After a bit I wake up.

3+13+24=40 points
competition total=145 points

----------


## DoctorKwack101

NiGHT 7:
I skipped night 6 because I had to get up and immediately get ready for the day - no time to lay around and remember any dreams, so 0 points there. Tonight wasn't much better, but thankfully I was able to salvage two fragments from my drowsy mind. 

I'm having an interesting dilemma. I've set an alarm that turns itself of so I can maximize my dream recall (if I have to get up and turn it off, I lose quite a bit). However, not having to physically get up and turn off an alarm is so enticing that I just sleep through my scheduled WBTBs! It seems that I'll have to sacrifice some potential dream recall in order to practice my WILDs, but I guess I'm okay with this. So now I have two alarms set up - one all the way across the room that never shuts off (for WBTBs) and one right next to me that shuts itself off (for dream recall). Hopefully this 2-alarm plan will prove successful!

2 fragments = 1pt

TOTAL: 11pts

----------


## Sensei

> 2 fragments-1 point
> 2 dreams-2 points
> total-3 points
> 
> successful WILD-3 points
> become lucid-5 points
> reality check-1 point
> stabilize-2 points
> dc interaction-2 points
> ...



Woah, violent DCs much?  :tongue2:

----------


## dolphin

Yeah, I've had a rough week mentally. The nightmares are starting to come back.

----------


## Ginsan

I had some super powers from Fairy Tail, I only remember a tiny framgment, shooting fire out of my fists.
Before: 27.5 points
After:  28 points
Dayum although I got some nice points none of them was really from a quality lucid dream. All my dreams of the past few days are very unclear and totally out of focus. Most of them it is not even like I'm in them, I am just vaguely seeing what is happening. Very annoying. ARGHGHGHGH!!! DARN IT WHY IS THIS SO DIFFICULT

----------


## Ginsan

> Ah, sickness is killing me. I had to call into work because my body hurts everywhere. I feel as tired right now as I usually do at the beginning of the night, but I slept 11 ½ hours.



You go from p90xing to nearly bedridden? :Big laugh:  Come on man, pull yourself together! Prove that you are worthy of being my rival!! hahahaha :Big laugh:  :Big laugh:

----------


## StephL

Hm - I just thought - maybe if nobody yet has lost points to the limit, which can't be easily integrated in hindsight - maybe one could change the limit rule already now?
I don't want to produce any stress with this now - it is wonderful, how it is!
Just - if you go in with a WILD for example, and do a 10 points task - you have only two points left to gather from that dream.
This seems a bit meagre to me, actually.
And it might even discourage from WILDing..

----------


## Ginsan

> Hm - I just thought - maybe if nobody yet has lost points to the limit, which can't be easily integrated in hindsight - maybe one could change the limit rule already now?
> I don't want to produce any stress with this now - it is wonderful, how it is!
> Just - if you go in with a WILD for example, and do a 10 points task - you have only two points left to gather from that dream.
> This seems a bit meagre to me, actually.
> And it might even discourage from WILDing..



I don't remember who, but someone said the limit is only for in-dream tasks. So the WILD doesn't count towards the limit, I don't know about becoming lucid though..

----------


## Nfri

First of all I would like to say, that I owe thanks to the book -  *advanced lucid dreaming: the power of supplements.* Google search the name .pdf and you can download it for free. I follow this guide to lucid dreaming supplements and I do some my own experimentation based on this book. Lately I have bad results using my usual method for achieving lucids (mild, deild...) /1-2 per week/, but when I started experimenting with galantamine and stuff, it triggers lucid dreaming even without doing mild. All you need to do is just take the right amount of substance with precisely timing. Timing is really crucial here. *The most powerful combination I've found is galantine + choline + nicotine*. It triggered me 2 hours lding sesion which was frigteningly long! I've never eperienced such a wierd sensation from returning to my normal body. I think this happened, because my brain used to the dream body for so long. It was also first time I did wake up at will, because I was afraid that the waking up is possible and if I'm not dead already. (hehe noob in high level lucid dreaming)

I had plenty of time to try a lots of things in my 2 hours lucid sesion, but the problem is that I was so confused when I wake that I haven't done proper dream recall and I think that my recall ability is not good enough to recall such a long time of dreaming. It's like you would try to recall all scenes in the 2hrs movie chronologically. What I remember purely is activities I've tried for competition but I don't know what was happening in the first 2 lucid clearly. For example in my first long lucid  I've tried 24 times teleportation in 3 different house's doors with only 2 successful results. I've tried mass telekinessis, lots of flying 15 times, weather change, summoning, dc interactions, object changing, wall walinking, and I even have 15 minutes dinner with my ex-girlfriend include sex afterwards. And lots of other stuff. What is great is that I was all the time fully lucid. For example Stehen LaBerge suddenly spawned in my dream and he tried to show me some stabilization technique, but I know that it was just a crazy dc in my mind so I wasn't giving him my attention.

What was different than others lucid dreams that I've heard something like sport commentary on the backgournd of the dream, but I didn't pay attention at it. I've just ignored it.


If anyone is interested in my ''success''  here's exactly what I did to achive these long high level lucids:

Evening: I do my relaxation technique - *drink 2 beers* and watch interesting movie and *let my stress and depresive thoughs go away*. Alcohol should supress rem stage in the first 4 hours of sleep.
1:00 a.m. - Go to sleep
*5:04* - Naturaly wake up. It takes me 15 minutes to convince myself that it's really important to go out of bed. 2 dreams and 1 fragment recalled. I sit in the kitchen and I write them to my laptop and I do dream* signs analysis.*
*5:55* - Take *4mg of galantamind and 400mg of choline bitartrate*
I talk with my mum who's going to work and I'm eating honey cake with milk
*6:35* - Take one pill of *nicotine lozenge 4mg*  (bought it yesterday - brand nicorette for around 5$) and put it under my tongue. It should take 20 minutes to disolve there. I'm not a smoker so after like 10 minutes of having the lozenge in my mouth I feel really dizzy and bad, like I would smoke 20 cigarettes at once. I was dizzy and I wanted to spit the pastel out, but I've decided to keep it in my mouth for the lucid dreaming experimentation. I've hoped that it will bring me some valuable information from the experimentation. 
*6:55* - I'm back in the bed. I still feel really bad, try to do mild for 2 minutes, but I asleep hardly asleep in 10 minutes
9:10 - I wake up and I've been really confused what I've experienced last 2 hours. I was so confused that I didn't focus on proper dream recall.


Brandon




> Every time I reach a new length of lucid amount in dream per night I start freaking out for a second and worrying. Am I alright? Should I go back to my body? Lol. It really is strange. You want to have long lucids so bad, but they are a not scary till you get used to them. Imagine having that experience your first night of LDing. A good reason why it takes a while to learn to LD.



Yes! This is exactly what I've though and felt.


FryingMan




> I think it's not only the # of non-lucid to lucid transitions that matter, but the # of minutes spent lucid, which may in fact be more important than the # of lucid transitions. It's a cycle of feedback though, the more minutes the brain is spent lucid, the easier it is to get into that state again in the future. That's my pop-scientific $0.02.



I sincerely hope that you're right!


Scionox




> Wow, awesome!  Gonna wait for points report.



Here you are  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Nfri

1f - 0,5p
7d - 7p
wbtbs - 3p
3 step task - 15p
advanced league task - 20p
= 45,5p

1.ld
become lucid - 5p
= 5p

2.ld
deild - 2p
rc - 1p
stabilization - 2p
flying - 4p
= 9p

3.ld
deild - 2p
rc - 1p
advanced flying - 10p
= 13p

4.ld
become lucid - 5p
rc - 1p
stabilization - 2p
dc interactions - 2p
telekinesis - 4p
= 14p

5.ld
become lucid - 5p
rc - 1p
flying - 5p
eating - 4p
summoning - 4p
interact with a dc - 2p........
= 20p

6.ld
become lucid
stabilization
rc
weather change
24 times of teleporation
object change
intration with dc
mass telekinesis.........
= 20p
........
night total = 126,5

today
1f - 0,5
4d - 4p
wbtbf - 1p
=5,5p

two days total = 132p

*Competition total* = 240p


Scionox, enjoy the math  :paranoid: 
Honestly, I didn't enjoy it  ::D: 

Dream journal Galantamine + choline + nicotine 2hrs lucid dreaming session - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## AnotherDreamer

8 dreams and wbtb fail - 9 points

55.5

----------


## FryingMan

> Hm - I just thought - maybe if nobody yet has lost points to the limit, which can't be easily integrated in hindsight - maybe one could change the limit rule already now?
> I don't want to produce any stress with this now - it is wonderful, how it is!
> Just - if you go in with a WILD for example, and do a 10 points task - you have only two points left to gather from that dream.
> This seems a bit meagre to me, actually.
> And it might even discourage from WILDing..



In my 3rd competition now I never thought that the limit worked this way.   The language needs a complete overhaul.   I'd be happy to help since I'm pretty good at ironing out ambiguities.    The problem is that there is the language, and there is how the veterans remember how ambiguities were resolved in the past, but these little clarifications are not reflected in the current language, so newbies can't figure out the real rules.

----------


## parkmeats

Had my most successful night of LDing yet. I was even a little stirred upon waking... multiple LD's and long ones at that. I am so happy with this progress in the last month. I really did so so much in these LD's and so the point limits kinda messed me up but I still am more than happy! I even had an encounter with an intelligent dream figure, for the first time. (Didn't handle it too well)

Anyways, here are my points for the night (please feel free to recount or correct me, my DJ is so scattered and I am overwhelmed with recall) 
I assume that step tasks and TOTM don't count toward dream point limit.

1. Become Lucid, interact w DC - 7
2. Become Lucid, advanced flying (+5 step task), move through solid object - 24(5)
2.5 (DEILD), teleport - 9
3. Become Lucid, Summoning, DC Change, 13
3.5 DEILD,  Interact with DC, TOTM - 12(8)
+WBTB/5 dreams

Nights total: 70
Competition total: 126.5


Go ahead and give my DJ a read.

3 LD's - Sentient Dream Figure - Etc. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## fogelbise

Night 7
Focused on nothing but restful sleep for the first time this competition.

2 fragments - 1pt

Competition total 106pts

----------


## Sibyline

I had my first 0-pointer last night. Not even my trusty 1 point WBTB fail because I couldn't even go back to sleep after that.

But tonight... I'm going for REM rebound. I will get lucid and do point-worthy stuff, even if it takes all night!  :Boxing:

----------


## Ginsan

> I had my first 0-pointer last night. Not even my trusty 1 point WBTB fail because I couldn't even go back to sleep after that.
> 
> But tonight... I'm going for REM rebound. I will get lucid and do point-worthy stuff, even if it takes all night!



 :Big laugh:  zero points, that's one heck of an achievement in itself!  :Big laugh:  :Big laugh:

----------


## Chessica

Night 7:

1 dream, 4 fragments and 1 wbtb fail. That's 4 points, making the competition total: 18,5 points

----------


## she

yesterday - 1 dream
today - 2 dreams, wbtb try
total - 4
total for comp. - 101.5

----------


## Saizaphod

Well night's stuff : Quoting or editing later for the dreams
wbtb = 3p  
frag = 0,5p  
2 dreams = 2p   
2  LD  =10p 
2 flying = 8p  
Advanced summoning = 10p
2 rc = 2p
dc chat= 2p         Night's total: 37,5p
TOTAL= 104,5P

----------


## FryingMan

> I had my first 0-pointer last night. Not even my trusty 1 point WBTB fail because I couldn't even go back to sleep after that.
> 
> But tonight... I'm going for REM rebound. I will get lucid and do point-worthy stuff, even if it takes all night!



Take the point, it's Wake Back To Bed, not Wake Back To Sleep, you got up, that's the "point"

----------


## Nfri

1f - 0,5p
2d - 2p
wbtbf - 1p
= 3,5p
*total* = 243,5p

I'm powerless without the supplements, thanks god that there isn't doping prohibition in the rules  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Saturday 2014-03-08 competition #17 night #8, LD #24 (FA) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

5 dreams - 5
6 fragments - 3
got lucid - 5
WBTB success  - 3

night total: 16
competition total: 16 + 66 = 82

----------


## Ginsan

> 1f - 0,5p
> 2d - 2p
> wbtbf - 1p
> = 3,5p
> *total* = 243,5p
> 
> I'm powerless without the supplements, thanks god that there isn't doping prohibition in the rules



Did you have considerable skill and expierience before using the supplements? Or can any beginner get 2 hour long lucids just by taking supplements?

----------


## Nfri

> Did you have considerable skill and expierience before using the supplements? Or can any beginner get 2 hour long lucids just by taking supplements?



That's the question! Well I've experienced 40 minutes long ld once by mild induction with precisely stabilization and anchoring. I've got written around 140 lds in DJ. BUT I believe that everyone who has atleast some experience with lucid dreaming would manage great results by following my galantamine + choline + nicotine kombo. I was thinking about conduce this experiment on my girlfriend, but she hasn't experienced any lds so far.

----------


## Sojatofu

Seems like I'm always successful on Friday night...

Competition #17 Night 8 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 dreams = 2 points
Become lucid = 5 points
Successful DEILD = 2 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Flying = 4points - First step of my 3-steps task, so additional 5 points = 9 points

Night TOTAL = 20 points
Competition TOTAL = 39 points

----------


## Sensei

Nfri, you ever thought that supplements might be like steroids and that is why you are powerless without them? You introduce your body to it and your body stops producing it, so when you don't use it, your body produces very little? Just some food for thought. I honestly think that supplements are probably bad for you and are a waste of time, and I would take a slow and steady approach over one awesome night only when I have taken pills (I hate taking pills unless I need to, it is normally better for your body to just do it naturally, unless of course your body actually does needs help). Nfri, feel free to keep doing it your way, because my way hasn't been proven, but also note that the person that wrote that book had like 40 LDs by the end of the year he was done writing it. 

That being said. I am gonna be gone till wednesday and all day wednesday I am gonna be moving, so I will be updating on Thursday.  :tongue2:  so y'all better get as many points as possible over the next few days, cause I am gonna be coming in with a wave of points at the end that you won't be happy about, but alas, I must do this. :/ see y'all in a few days.

----------


## ParadoxOwl

*My three step tasks:
1. Flying
2. Transformation (Basic/Advanced)
3. Telekinesis*

*1 Full dream: 1 Points
1 Fragment: 0.5 Points*


*TOTAL: 1.5 POINTS
GRAND TOTAL: 34 POINTS*


*DJ Entry: Help! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views*


If I have made a mistake please tell me ;D.

----------


## FryingMan

> Did you have considerable skill and expierience before using the supplements? Or can any beginner get 2 hour long lucids just by taking supplements?



Well looking at Nfri's LD count he's definitely not a rank beginner, but at least a good solid intermediate.    Thomas Yuschak writes that you need to keep doing daytime work in order to get lucid with the supplements, otherwise they just result in very vivid normal dreams.

The thing is, if you keep working on recall more and more, your recalled dreams get longer and longer and more and more vivid.  I see this in my own practice.   Actually I think almost all dreams are vivid as we experience them, it's just our memory of them that gets hazy.   Waking immediately from a dream gives the most vivid recollection of it.   Also working a lot on brain and memory health helps a lot I think.  Solid regular sleep schedule, enough sleep, good general health, and always work on recall.  Then add daytime LD work, nighttime work, and the lucids will come and will keep getting better and better.   Consistency and determination are the keys, always try for recall, and always think you'll LD every night.

----------


## JoannaB

1 fragment (0.5) + failed WBTB (1) + previous (10) = total 11.5

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/joan...st-cups-56304/

----------


## Nfri

*Brandon*:




> Nfri, you ever thought that supplements might be like steroids and that is why you are powerless without them? You introduce your body to it and your body stops producing it, so when you don't use it, your body produces very little?



You have really relevant thoughs and this make totaly sense, but I have to disagree with it. My ''poor'' ld (1 per week) results were the reason why I started the supplements experimentation in the first place.





> I honestly think that supplements are probably bad for you and are a waste of time



After the 2hrs of session triggered by supplements alone I must say that this was definitely not waste of time. If I would want to achive this long lucid, I have to practice every day atleast for 1 year and that's not guaranteed. Supplements gave me the this sneak peak into high level lucid dreaming, which I wanna obtain daily. It's like to become a millionare for one day. It really motivates you to work hard because what you have went throught is worth it.





> and what about hypotesis that supplements are bad?



Well that's why I do these experimantations. It'll show me what is bad and what is great. Then I just stick to great!!! If there is a risk (decreased natural lucid dreaming, heatlh problems, ....) I'm willing to take that chance.





> I would take a slow and steady approach over one awesome night



 Yes I do  :smiley:  I'm really careful about dosage, timing and intervals...





> but also note that the person that wrote that book had like 40 LDs by the end of the year he was done writing it.



I keep that in my mind and that's why I've taken the book so serious after I experienced it on my own skin  :smiley: 

*Fryingman*




> He's at least a good solid intermediate



I think about myself as a intermediate and that is really sad after 5 years of practice.





> Thomas Yuschak writes that you need to keep doing daytime work in order to get lucid with the supplements, otherwise they just result in very vivid normal dreams.



My ''daywork'' is watching for day dream signals and also imagine them when I remember. That's it.

----------


## Scionox

5 fragments, 1 dream, 1 WBTB Success, 1 lucid. 11.5 points.


*Spoiler* for _lucid_: 



I wake up and feel that its dream, i go to window but then dream fades.








> Hm - I just thought - maybe if nobody yet has lost points to the limit, which can't be easily integrated in hindsight - maybe one could change the limit rule already now?
> I don't want to produce any stress with this now - it is wonderful, how it is!
> Just - if you go in with a WILD for example, and do a 10 points task - you have only two points left to gather from that dream.
> This seems a bit meagre to me, actually.
> And it might even discourage from WILDing..







> In my 3rd competition now I never thought that the limit worked this way. The language needs a complete overhaul. I'd be happy to help since I'm pretty good at ironing out ambiguities. The problem is that there is the language, and there is how the veterans remember how ambiguities were resolved in the past, but these little clarifications are not reflected in the current language, so newbies can't figure out the real rules.



Hmmm... I might add WILD and DEILD points to not be affected by limit for next competition then i guess.  :smiley:  And yeah, i agree about wording, never been good at it in the first place.  :Thinking: 





> 1. Become Lucid, interact w DC - 7
> 2. Become Lucid, advanced flying (+5 step task), move through solid object - 24(5)
> 2.5 (DEILD), teleport - 9
> 3. Become Lucid, Summoning, DC Change, 13
> 3.5 DEILD, Interact with DC, TOTM - 12(8)
> +WBTB/5 dreams
> 
> Nights total: 70



Congrats! Also sounds like 73 total with 3 points from WBTB.

----------


## atramentis

Remembered three fragments (1.5) and a dream (1) for a total of 2.5 points. 
Old total: 17 points
New total: *19.5 points*

----------


## sprada

WBTB failed - 1 Point
Slept for 10 hours and not even one one fragment remembered.
One image of combing my cat. that's it.
Comp Total = 19 Points

----------


## JoannaB

> Slept for 10 hours and not even one one fragment remembered.
> One image of combing my cat. that's it.



Combing your cat = 0.5 point fragment?

----------


## StephL

My second lucid of the comp!
But the visual quality was really low - groping about mainly.
Low Quality Lucid And Fragmensts - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

That is:
WBTB: 3
Lucid: 5
RC: 1
Stab: 2
Flying: 4
Eating: 4
Fragments: 2.5

67.5 + 21.5 = 89 points total

I feel, I need to work on my recall more..

----------


## StephL

Nfri - I read this book, which you recommended at the moment (free download).
It is highly interesting - I guess, I will try out Galantamine and Choline Bitartrate - need to order that, though - will be too late for doping myself for the comp.. ::D: 
He is also of the opinion, that Melatonin as such is not such a good idea for triggering - he uses it in specific ways - including inducing rebound.
Na well - hope, I didn't lead somebody on a suboptimal track with my one-time significant success, where the above seem rather the way to go.

The alcohol rebound he talks about, does not come in when you drink at bedtime, though, after what he says.
He says - a glass of wine at midday is the maximum on that day, which doesn't counteract.
What he rather says, as I understand it, is if you regularly drink alcohol or smoke things - it is a good rebound-trigger, if you set out with it for a day completely. 
But hey - who's to argue with a 2 h high-level lucid!?
Just - if you don't drink anyway - doing it for lucidity is not so much recommended - rather if you are really used to it - take it away for a day or so.

Did you go in by WILD, by the way?


By the way - he spends a lot of time explaining how to avoid tolerance and desensitation - how long to set out with it - how to change around what you do - just from reading it - this guy really knows, what he is talking about concerning neurophysiology and -pharmacology.
He explains everything in much detail - the principles behind the effects - fantastic.
Thanks for that tip, Nfri!!

----------


## FryingMan

> *Fryingman*
> 
> 
> I think about myself as a intermediate and that is really sad after 5 years of practice.
> 
> 
> 
> My ''daywork'' is watching for day dream signals and also imagine them when I remember. That's it.



Have those been intense 5 years of non-stop attempts, trying hard every single night to recall as much as possible and work on various techniques, or 5 years of on again off again effort?   I think to get to the awesome levels that the supplements provide without them takes considerable time of basically ADA-like mindset:  constantly and continuously, all day every day,  evaluating your state, never assume what your state is, prove it to yourself.   The idea is that eventually this checking goes in to the background but is always there.   But to get there can take a long time of mental effort.   So yeah, it's fun to give yourself a "LD party" once in a while with the supplements.   But for me, my attempts didn't work out so well, and I had a frustrating 3-week dry spell after my biggest attempt, so I'm going to stay off of them for a while in case they were the cause of it.    Your experience, however, is *definitely* the goal!    Wow, amazing.





> Nfri - I read this book, which you recommended at the moment (free download).
> It is highly interesting - I guess, I will try out Galantamine and Choline Bitartrate - need to order that, though - will be too late for doping myself for the comp..
> He is also of the opinion, that Melatonin as such is not such a good idea for triggering - he uses it in specific ways - including inducing rebound.
> Na well - hope, I didn't lead somebody on a suboptimal track with my one-time significant success, where the above seem rather the way to go.
> 
> The alcohol rebound he talks about, does not come in when you drink at bedtime, though, after what he says.
> He says - a glass of wine at midday is the maximum on that day, which doesn't counteract.
> What he rather says, as I understand it, is if you regularly drink alcohol or smoke things - it is a good rebound-trigger, if you set out with it for a day completely. 
> But hey - who's to argue with a 2 h high-level lucid!?
> ...



Link didn't come through -- is that the Yuschak book, or another?





> My second lucid of the comp!
> But the visual quality was really low - groping about mainly.
> Low Quality Lucid And Fragmensts - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> That is:
> WBTB: 3
> Lucid: 5
> RC: 1
> Stab: 2
> ...



I've noticed that if I start thinking abstract thoughts (like about goals) without "physical" engagement first that I can lose visuals or the entire dream.   I think best is a balance.   Of course I don't have enough of a track record yet to be sure, but starting with a solid dream body connection (I "pat myself down" from chest to feet and back up again, looking down at my dream body), then a solid dream environment engagement (all senses), and move on to mental stabilisation while never withdrawing from noting the environment.     I've made it as far as the dream body engagement, and several times with the environment engagement, but I've not managed both yet.    I also have tended to "stand still" while stabilizing, but in my Feb. TOTM I specifically kept my feet moving and slowly walking and rotating so that there is motion in the "peripheral vision."   In fact, I don't think I've *ever* lost a LD when I was "on the move," it's always been when standing still and always when my attention is on something abstract like a thought of goals or when I've "closed my eyes" and am concentrating on a sensation, and not the dream environment.   So the trick is to do your goal review while physically engaging, and maintaining a thread of awareness (perhaps considerable) on the dream environment and on the dream body.  IMHO.

----------


## dolphin

4 fragments-2 points
5 dreams-5 points
total-7 points

become lucid-5 points
reality check-1 point
flying-4 points
phase through big solid object-8 points
total-18 points

dream-I catch a FA after a dream. I do a nose plug to make sure. I go outside into the night and jump up to fly. I'm not flying very fast at all so no chance of me doing advanced flying. I land in a commercial area and look for ways to get points. I try going through a glass door but can't. Then I try going through a concrete pillar and do. Shortly after, I wake up.

7+18=25 points
competition total=170 points

----------


## DoctorKwack101

NiGHT 8:
My 2-alarm system sort of worked! I was able to get up for my WBTB because my first alarm is all the way across the room, and I remembered a full dream thanks to my other alarm that shuts itself off. Sadly, I don't remember much from my WBTB because I was absolutely exhausted, so I probably didn't try too hard to WILD. Still though, I'm glad I have a system worked out. Now it's just like FryingMan says - I just have to keep up my consistency and determination.

Night total: 2pts

TOTAL: 13pts

----------


## Bharmo

Last two nights: 1 wbtb attempt, 3 fragments. RL worries are really affecting my nightly practices  :Sad: 
24 + 2,5 = *26,6 pts*

----------


## AnotherDreamer

2 dreams, 1 fragment,  1 wbtb - 3.5 points

Total for competition - 59 points

----------


## Nfri

*StephL:*




> Just - if you don't drink anyway - doing it for lucidity is not so much recommended - rather if you are really used to it - take it away for a day or so.



I don't use alcohol because of lucidity, but I use it because of relaxation and letting go of my tension. Someone meditate to achieve this calmness, but meditation doesn't helps me.





> Did you go in by WILD, by the way?



No, I don't practice classical wild. It's hard and I don't know how to do it right. Although I'm pretty good in DEILD, which is form of wild. So the 90% of my lds are DILD.





> Thanks for that tip, Nfri!!



You're welcome  :smiley: 

*Fryingman:*





> Have those been intense 5 years of non-stop attempts, trying hard every single night to recall as much as possible and work on various techniques, or 5 years of on again off again effort?



Well, to be honest first 3 years I didn't know what I'm actually doing. I just have Lucid dreaming book from Laberge in my native language. When I little improved my english reading skills, I started to read books in english about lucid dreaming and then I found this amazing live forum with people who have the same interest and you can read a lots of interesting stuff about lucid dreaming. So I have been really intense in it around 1,5 year.





> The idea is that eventually this checking goes in to the background but is always there. But to get there can take a long time of mental effort.



I have the same opinion on the matter  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

Yupp - I think you are right, Fryingman - I should rather do it the other way round or both together - next one will be visually great - promise to myself!!
I was asking about WILD, Nfri, because the book says, the combis are especially good for WILD - I am yet to do one of these..

----------


## Chessica

Night 8:

1 looong dream and one fragment. 1,5 points. _Where's my lucid??_ Arghhh ... 

Going to try a afternoon nap now and see what happens, maybe I'll have success at WILD. Never had a WILD, but one day it must happen! It must! I'm getting frustrated, I've only managed one single DILD in 2014! I'm writing my dream journal, I'm doing awareness and reality checks, I'm aware of my dream signs. What more can I do?

Competition total: 20 points

_(Edit: Corrected the competition total...)_

----------


## FryingMan

> Yupp - I think you are right, Fryingman - I should rather do it the other way round or both together - next one will be visually great - promise to myself!!
> I was asking about WILD, Nfri, because the book says, the combis are especially good for WILD - I am yet to do one of these..



Dreaming is so personal, though, so the author says "the supplements are good for WILD" , you have to add the implicit "for me" (meaning him, the author).  Some people just don't WILD.   I hope I'm not one of them  :smiley: , but I've still yet to make the transition while completely conscious, so far I always experience a discontinuity.   When I hold on to enough awareness to stay conscious I so far have never entered the dream.    Maybe it's just a matter of fine-tuning the hold on awareness.   But it takes time.    I feel like I get a tiny tiny bit closer with each attempt.   Onwards!

----------


## FryingMan

> Night 8:
> 
> 1 looong dream and one fragment. 1,5 points. _Where's my lucid??_ Arghhh ... 
> 
> Going to try a afternoon nap now and see what happens, maybe I'll have success at WILD. Never had a WILD, but one day it must happen! It must! I'm getting frustrated, I've only managed one single DILD in 2014! I'm writing my dream journal, I'm doing awareness and reality checks, I'm aware of my dream signs. What more can I do?
> 
> Competition total: 16 points



I think DV needs a sticky thread somewhere, "I'm trying, but where are the lucids?"

Having just come off a frustrating dry spell (and not entirely satisfactorily, yet), "I feel your pain!"

Do you have the fundamentals covered?

 sleep schedule: enough sleep and regular sleep schedule.   dutchraptor says: "routine is key to LD success"  I myself am just beginning to truly take this seriously, and I think I can attribute coming out of my dry spell to my efforts to get to bed at the same time every night. regular, intense (enough to make you tired) exercise.   Helps you get to sleep at night, and more oxygen to the brain is a healthier, more alert brain.  Morning exercise is better than evening, or you risk being over stimulated for sleeping (my opinion, others say this too).dream and LD dream friendly diet: cut out junk food, get lots of tryptophan and choline-containing foods, anything brain friendly and memory function friendly, google this there are lots of suggestions.  I just started chugging down ground flax seeds mixed with water within the last week and this may have helped as well -- omega oils and choline.manage stress.   Meditate.   I don't do much of this.   I did some meditation 3 nights ago and I then had my longest, most vivid ND culminating in a brief amount (but still quite fun!  If shocking...) of lucidity.   I need to do more.How many times / how many minutes during the day do you have awareness moments and RCs?   What sort of RCs do you do? How is your recall?   How many dreams/fragments?   How long?   Do you notice any improvements in recall?    Do you wake up in the middle of the night without alarms to recall?

From talking with a number of what seem to be the really successful LDers, they spend *a lot of time* during the day thinking about LDing and questioning their state.   I'm trying to think about LDing  (ADA/RC style, Reflection/Intention style) every moment I can, which basically means when I'm not working.   I don't manage to hold it every single non-working moment, but I try to keep it going as much as I can.   I've had some life changes in January that messed my LDing up for a month or more, we can't avoid  this kind of thing.   But pick yourself up, dust yourself off, and get right back in the game.    

If you haven't enrolled in, for example, a DV course like the DILD course, I highly recommend it.

And if you haven't plumbed the depths of DV forum threads and wikis from some of the big names, I also recommend that.

And also read all the stuff Sageous has over in the WILD class.  Even if you don't WILD, his discussions of the fundamentals are really eye opening.

And if you haven't tried it yet, maybe start doing some of the exercises sivason has over in the dream yoga class.  I've done a few but I need to do more.

edti: Oh and BrandonBoss has started some really fabulous threads on his approach and ideas for LDing.   Try to become adept at all approaches (DILD, WILD, DEILD being the big 3), so that you can choose the best approach for your particular sleep situation on any given night.

Good luck!

----------


## seank12

1 fragment lol
39.5

Doesnt work well when friends are over haha

----------


## Chessica

> I think DV needs a sticky thread somewhere, "I'm trying, but where are the lucids?"
> 
> Having just come off a frustrating dry spell (and not entirely satisfactorily, yet), "I feel your pain!"
> 
> Do you have the fundamentals covered?
> 
>  sleep schedule: enough sleep and regular sleep schedule.   dutchraptor says: "routine is key to LD success"  I myself am just beginning to truly take this seriously, and I think I can attribute coming out of my dry spell to my efforts to get to bed at the same time every night. regular, intense (enough to make you tired) exercise.   Helps you get to sleep at night, and more oxygen to the brain is a healthier, more alert brain.  Morning exercise is better than evening, or you risk being over stimulated for sleeping (my opinion, others say this too).dream and LD dream friendly diet: cut out junk food, get lots of tryptophan and choline-containing foods, anything brain friendly and memory function friendly, google this there are lots of suggestions.  I just started chugging down ground flax seeds mixed with water within the last week and this may have helped as well -- omega oils and choline.manage stress.   Meditate.   I don't do much of this.   I did some meditation 3 nights ago and I then had my longest, most vivid ND culminating in a brief amount (but still quite fun!  If shocking...) of lucidity.   I need to do more.How many times / how many minutes during the day do you have awareness moments and RCs?   What sort of RCs do you do? How is your recall?   How many dreams/fragments?   How long?   Do you notice any improvements in recall?    Do you wake up in the middle of the night without alarms to recall?
> 
> From talking with a number of what seem to be the really successful LDers, they spend *a lot of time* during the day thinking about LDing and questioning their state.   I'm trying to think about LDing  (ADA/RC style, Reflection/Intention style) every moment I can, which basically means when I'm not working.   I don't manage to hold it every single non-working moment, but I try to keep it going as much as I can.   I've had some life changes in January that messed my LDing up for a month or more, we can't avoid  this kind of thing.   But pick yourself up, dust yourself off, and get right back in the game.    
> ...



Thank you for a long and thorough reply, Fryingman! Much appreciated!  :smiley:  I'm doing most of the stuff you mention, but some things might be difficult for me. Like regular sleep schedule - I have a chronic sleep disorder that makes a regular schedule nearly impossible. I'll just have to work around it I guess. I really should start exercising again. I used to go running and kayaking, but this winter I've been lazy.  ::shakehead:: 

I think you're on to something when you ask how often I do RC's and have awareness moments, when I think about it I really don't do them enough! Thank's for making me aware of this!! I do RC's maybe 3-4 times a day, and same with awareness moments - a total of perhaps 10 minutes a day. I can see now that it's not nearly enough! I usually do the "nose pinch", look at my hands and a digital clock. I also try to think of where I've been, and where I'm going (the awareness stuff).

My recall is not too bad actually, I nearly always remember several dreams (the dreams are very long and vivid, and sometimes I wonder if the dreams I remember are really just one veeery long dream and that the fragments are part of it too ...), but I never wake up _intentionally_ to recall during the night - unless I wake up to try a WBTB (sometimes I wake up naturally, though). My recall has been good all my life, never really needed to write dreams down to remember them, but I do now because LD'ers say I have to. lol.  :smiley: 

I've read a LOT about lucid dreaming, about all the different techniques, read all the stuff Sageous has in the WILD class, I entered a beginner course when I first registered here on DV over 3 years ago (I've had a looong break from learning to LD). I'll look into meditation and dream yoga. Thanks for the tips, they were really helpful!  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Night 8
Motivation waning but put in some half-hearted efforts that brought recall up from the night before

Very interesting dream that took me back to a place I haven't been to in *25 years* and don't remember dreaming about! The dreaming mind is amazing.

1 dream, 4 fragments, 1 wbtb attempt: 4pts

Competition total: 110pts

----------


## AnotherDreamer

1 fragment - .5
RC - 1
successful stabilize - 2
flying - 4
telekinesis - 4
lucid - 5
Total - 16.5, maybe invulnerability too? not sure
Competition total - 59 + 16.5 = 75.5

Hopefully this signifies the end of my dry streak ^^

Afternoon Naps Rule - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Ginsan

> So I have been really intense in it around 1,5 year.



I'm sure a year and half will seem small when looking back, but right now it's terrible to think that it will take me that long to become a solid intermediate... I was really hoping to have some solid consistency is frequency and quality of dreams and recall in about 6 months.. I will really have to work for it, even if nothing seems to work, I will have to work even harder and never lose hope. It's an annoying fact of life and a huge obstacle to overcome (at least for me) but sometimes you have to sacrifice your present pleasure and comfort to have a chance of even greater pleasure and comfort in the future. I know this is true but I just keep messing up. Stalling my homework, messing up my sleep schedule, slacking on my strength training and diet. It's affecting every aspect of my life, my surroundings, even my soul. This lack of discipline or unreasonable laziness or whatever you may call it, it's eating me up..

I posted this to get this out of me. Maybe this will help me solve the defect in my soul, maybe I'm just whining around. I don't know..


EDIT: If anyone wants to offer me some nice words, I appreciate it. But I just wanted to express myself, I'm not looking for help.

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Ginsan, you can do it!    The first step to achieving your goals is realizing that you're not doing enough!   And that only *you* can fix it!   A phrase from a motivational video posted in the last competition really stuck with me, and I remind myself of it nearly daily, when I think I'd rather just let go and be a zombie for a while instead of being aware of myself and my environment: "You have to want it like you want to breathe!"     The more you make a habit of *doing it*, whatever "it" is for you, the better you'll feel about yourself and you'll set up a cycle of success and positive emotions and expectation.     Positive emotions and expectation are key for LD success, and the opposite are absolutely LD-killers.

To you and to Chessica and everyone (me too!), if you haven't achieved the level of success you want, you must be brutally honest with yourself:

0) Have you dedicated and committed yourself to do your absolute best for a (long, at least a year) period of time?
1) are you doing all that you know you need to be doing?
2) if not (and probably not), then DO IT!
3) never quit.   Quitting and coming back later can be like climbing up a really steep hill just to get back to where you were before.
4) "You have to want it like you want to breathe"  
5) Have you given it enough time?   This is critical.   Experiments in LDing should run for months, not days/weeks, before you decide on whether something works for you.   Why not?  Do you have something better to be doing for 8 hours every single night when you're sleeping?   When you're standing in line?   When you're walking somewhere?

I'm a long-to-sleeper in the middle of the night..   It sucks sometimes when  I just want to get back to sleep and dream and LD (although there may be a silver lining to that cloud -- it means I hold on to awareness well....if....only...I...can...fall...asleep!).   At first I felt like posting (and did a few times) posts like "wah, I can't sleep, why not?"    Probably the biggest change in my LD practice occurred when I realized: nobody can help me, nobody can fix this for me, if I want this , and I do, *I* have to fix it.  Research, experiment, make changes, lather, rinse, repeat.     It's an ongoing process.   (And I have made large strides: I have taught myself how to fall asleep that works more often than not, depending on conditions).

----------


## Mismagius

Bad recall and a nightmare  :Sad: 

Nice advice FryingMan!

1 dream - 1 point

2 fragments - 1 point

*Night Totals: 2 points

Competition Total: 29.5*

----------


## Saizaphod

Noooo combo broken. wbtb fail = 1p, 3 dreams =3p, 1 frag= 0,5p              Total= 4,5p

Total= 109P

----------


## Sojatofu

Damn, got a bit sick yesterday, so not much dream recall and no lucids tonight...

1 dream = 1 point

Night TOTAL = 1 point
Competition TOTAL = 42 (5) points

----------


## Nfri

Alpha - GPC 900mg

1f - 0,5p
3d - 3p
wbtbs - 3p
become lucid 5p
teleport - 7p
rc - 1p
flying - 4p
push your hand through an solid object - 4 points
fully move through big solid object - 8 points
= 26,5p
*total* = 273p

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nfri/kitchen-56344/

----------


## JoannaB

Fragment: set in the times of Downton Abbey - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Just a fragment (0.5) though more substantial than most my fragments, but there was definitely more to the dream that I am missing.

0.5 + prior 11.5 = 12 total

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Sunday 2014-03-16 competiiton #17 night #9, LD #25 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

6 dreams - 6
WBTB attempt - 1
Got lucid - 5
stabilize - 2
RC - 1
interact w/DC - 2

night total: 17

competition total: 17 + 82 = 99

----------


## Ginsan

> ^^ Ginsan, you can do it!    The first step to achieving your goals is realizing that you're not doing enough!



Thanks man, I appreciate it.

I had a pretty strong night in both fun during my LD's, control, time and competition points  ::D: 

First dream:
remember:1 point
lucid:       5 points
flying:      4 points (as I jumped out of the window of the 3 or 4 storey building and was dashing towards the ground I thought "Am I really lucid? If not, I'm pretty fucked" :Big laugh: "
super speed: 4 points
super strength/RC/eating: DAMN IT I'm 100% sure I did these but I just can't remember how
DC interact: 2 points
Total: 16

Second dream:
remember:   1 point
lucid:          5 points
flying:         4 points
DC interact: 2 points
Total: 12 points
FA remembered = 1 point
I'll post my dream journal in a few hours because it's 2PM and I just woke up and we haven't eaten yet.

Before: 28 points
After:   57 points

I guess the whining did help  :tongue2: 

My three step task as a reminder for myself:
1. Element manipulation  (8points)
2. Full transformation     (10points)
3. Advanced summoning (10points)

----------


## atramentis

Wooooo got a lucid! (LINK)
Non points limit tasks. (5)
Remembered two fragments (1) and one dream (1). Successful WBTB (3).
Points limit tasks. (20)
Became lucid (5). Successful reality check (1). Flying (4), basic summoning (4), push hand through solid object (4), in that order. Pushing hand through a solid object is the first of my three step tasks, so that's another 5 points, but I'm assuming it still bumps up against the 20 points limit. 
Night's total: 25. 
Old total: 19.5 points. 
New total: *44.5 points.*

----------


## StephL

Hrrmph - on the one hand I should be really happy - got lucid again - but this stabilization business kills me.
Now this time I tried to get optics really good - and woke up from that - no tasks accomplished.
Three dreams: 3
One fragment: 0.5
WBTB success: 3
Lucid: 5
RC: 1
Stab (?): 2

89 + 14.5 = 103.5 points total

I thought - get at least 100 points, and you don't feel bad about having entered upper league - so I don't feel bad.
But then I do!!
I want an adventure, and it should look realistic and take long!!!
And I want aliens!
All this fiddle-fupp - it really nerves in a way.

Maybe more awareness training is on the menu!?

Stabilisation Troubles Continue - Religious Lesson - Violin - Back At University - Pink Woman - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

It's in my DJ already - but maybe if I put it in here as well - I finally get my alien encounter.
I love the book "The Algebraist" by Ian M. Banks - there is a gas planet named Nasqueron with "dwellers" - and I so want to meet them and ask what they dream for the special task. Here is one of them:



It's supposed to be the height of say eight humans - there is one in that little "gas-ship" to the right - and I'm visualizing them daily!
Maybe it doesn't look, as if you want to meet one - but they are fabulous - I want them in light grey by the way - I even drew one.

----------


## sprada

> Combing your cat = 0.5 point fragment?



I've have not been considering some static images that I remember as fragments.
Fragment is where I only remember piece from a larger dream. I might be wrong.
For today 1 large dream and one fragment (1.5)
Comp Total=20.5

----------


## Scionox

4 dreams, 4 fragments, 1 WBTB Success, 1 Lucid, 1 Move thru solid object. 22 points.


*Spoiler* for _lucid_: 



Theres some cutscene about a desert, sandstorms and two battle trains colliding on single railroad and causing war. Then i wake up and feel that i am dreaming, i go to balcony and phase thru balcony door, then dream becomes unstable but i manage to restabilize it into another false awakening, i notice random DC in the room but dream fades again, this time completely.








> Pushing hand through a solid object is the first of my three step tasks, so that's another 5 points, but I'm assuming it still bumps up against the 20 points limit.



Congrats! Also three step task points dont count towards limit.  :tongue2:

----------


## Saizaphod

> Well night's stuff : Quoting or editing later for the dreams
> wbtb = 3p  
> frag = 0,5p  
> 2 dreams = 2p   
> 2  LD  =10p 
> 2 flying = 8p  
> Advanced summoning = 10p
> 2 rc = 2p
> dc chat= 2p         Night's total: 37,5p
> TOTAL= 104,5P



Just a really brief dream status.

Old woman "what are you doing here?" Me: "Hi I'm Mika"  Old woman: "Ooh, you're going to die now"    :Eek:    Fly escape!  2 nose plugging.   Knocked three times to ground with metal staff, the scene changes in front of my eyes. A meditating monkey shaman appears and hands me over a sword so I could "protect empires", thats what the monkey said.   Flying again...

I exit the competition, sorry dolphin, I hope you do well in personal points  ::undecided::   Leaving DV for a long time.

----------


## DoctorKwack101

NiGHT 9:
A failed WBTB and a fragment. My recall is probably all over the place because my sleep schedule is all over the place. Once school starts back up that problem should fix itself. Should.  :tongue2: 

1.5 pts

TOTAL: 14.5pts

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point
3 dreams-3 points
total-4 points

WILD-3 points
become lucid-5 points
reality check-1 point
phase through solid object-8 points
flying-4 points
total-21 points

dream-I'm trying to fall asleep when I hear my ears ringing. I hang in until they stop and I do a nose plug. I get up and phase through the glass door to go outside. I try the rest of the dream to fly to outer space but can't. I wake up.

become lucid-5 points
reality check-1 point
flying-4 points
dc interaction-2 points
dc/object changing-4 points
total-16 points

dream-I wake up and see a few strangers around my bed. I do a nose plug and I'm dreaming. The older lady wants a hug so I give her one. I go outside and see my former dog which likes to follow me around in my dreams. I try to manipulate it somehow to get points. I try to get it to fly but I start to fly as well to it's following me more than I'm manipulating it. I am able to change it into a different dog though. I wake up.

4+21+16=41 points
competition total=211 points

----------


## seank12

2 fragments 1 full dream and wbtb fail =3
39.5 + 3 = 42.5

----------


## ParadoxOwl

*My three step tasks:
1. Flying
2. Transformation (Basic/Advanced)
3. Telekinesis*

*1 Full dream: 1 Point
4 Fragments: 2 Points
Successfull WILD: 3 Points*


*TOTAL: 6 POINTS
GRAND TOTAL: 40 POINTS*


*DJ Entry: Secret! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views*


If I have made a mistake please tell me ;D.

----------


## Chessica

Night 9:

2 dreams and 2 fragments. 1 WBTB failed. That's 4 points for this night. 

Really had a blast tonight, even though I didn't become lucid. The two dreams were so long and entertaining.  ::D: 

Competiton total 24 points.

----------


## Sensei

I had a fun night last night. Won't be able to update until Thursday, but all those competing in upper league would probably like to know that I am doing well on LDs for my vacation. So you had better keep it up!

----------


## Ginsan

:Good idea:  :Good idea:  :Good idea: 
I just thought of a new battle plan to increase my lucidity exponentially!! To the extreme! ::lolxtreme::  ::bump::  ::silly:: 

You listening, lower league?! I'm not losing to some parking meat just because he had a lucky 70 pointer.

 :Mad:  :Bang head:  ::evil::  :Mad:  :Bang head:  ::evil::  :Mad:  :Bang head:  ::evil::  :Mad:  :Bang head:  ::evil::  :Mad:  :Bang head:  ::evil::

----------


## AnotherDreamer

3 dreams, 1 lucid - 8 points
Competition Total - 75.5 + 8 = 83.5


*Spoiler* for _nothing exciting here_: 



I became lucid in a grocery store and got so excited the dream ended instantly.  ::D:  Reminded me of lucid dreaming as a little kid, will do better tonight!

----------


## parkmeats

> I just thought of a new battle plan to increase my lucidity exponentially!! To the extreme!
> 
> You listening, lower league?! I'm not losing to some parking meat just because he had a lucky 70 pointer.



Ah, thanks man  ::D:  Glad to see I have sparked this level of determination! This is what the competition is for! I hope you achieve the results you are looking for! However, I can assure you that the 70 points was not luck  :wink2:  and I can't wait to see where this competition goes  :Mad:  :Bang head:  ::evil::  :Mad:  :Bang head:  ::evil::  :Mad:  :Bang head:  ::evil::  :Mad:  :Bang head:  ::evil::  :Mad:  :Bang head:  ::evil::

----------


## Bharmo

Woke up in the middle of the night, memorized one fragment, and forgot to do any wbtb  :Picard face palm:  Woke up in the morning remembering another fragment, so 1 pt.
26,5 + 1 = *27,5 pts*

----------


## Pickman

I forgot to update for the past two days, so here is my update for the previous two nights:

2 whole dreams - 2 points. 

So not much to update really.

----------


## fogelbise

Night 9

1 dream, 6 fragments, 1 wbtb attempt: 5pts

competition total: 115pts

I need to get back into the game soon.

----------


## Sibyline

I've been busy with packing my family's belongings because we will be moving in a couple of weeks. But here is a recap of the past 3 nights:

Fri-sat: WBTB + 2 fragments: 2 points
Sat-sun: WBTB + 1 dream + 1 fragment: 2.5

Sun-mon:
Remember 2 dreams: 2 pts
Become lucid twice: 10 pts
WBTB success: 3 pts
DEILD: 2 pts
Interact with DC: 2 pts
Hand through solid object: 4 pts
First 3-step task (interact with DC): 5 pts
Total: 28 pts

Competition total: 9.5+2+1.5+1+23+2.5+2+2.5+28=72 pts

DILD and DEILD - fun with mirror and myself

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Monday 2014-03-17 Competition #17 night #10, LD #26, KILD, kissing the realtor, TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

5 dreams - 5
WBTB success - 3
got lucid - 5
TOTM basic (i) - 8
stabilize - 2
interact with DC - 2

night total: 25
competition total: 99 + 25 = 124

----------


## she

yesterday -
 1 dream -1 
wbtb -3
swimming in the mounting lake - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Become lucid - 5 points 
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Fully move through big solid object - 8 points
Flying - 4 points

today - 3 dreams, wbtb try - 4 points
total -28

----------


## sprada

One dream and two fragments (2 Points)
Comp Total = 22.5

----------


## JoannaB

No recall last night and slept like a log so no WBTB attempt. But I have a day off today, so maybe I can nap and make up for this no recall night.

----------


## Bharmo

A bit dissappointed as I really expected to get lucid yesterday  :Sad: 
Anyways, I'm happy that I had a better than usual dream recall (for me, of course), with quite a few awakenings.
Wbtb attempt, one dream, three fragments = 3,5 pts
Comp total: 27,5 + 3,5 = *31 pts*

----------


## seank12

My 3 step tasks
flying
eat something
fully move through a big solid object

----------


## Scionox

10 fragments, 1 WBTB Success, 1 lucid. 13 points.


*Spoiler* for _lucid_: 



I wake up in my room and realize that its dream. I get up and decide to try various dream control like teleport and summoning, but for some reason nothing is working, i notice some parts of room are different like different curtains. Eventually dream fades.




lucid555 and TheMmaker7 have been disqualified.  :Sad:  seank12 and LouaiB, you are in one team now.





> total-21 points



The limit is 20.  ::huh:: 





> 1 Full dream: 1 Point
> 4 Fragments: 2 Points
> Successfull WILD: 3 Points



Have you forgot to post the lucid in that DJ entry?  :Thinking:  Also you forgot 5 points for lucid then.

----------


## KonchogTashi

50.5

Combined score from Friday-Sunday nights:
2 dreams= 2 pts.
2 WBTB fails= 2 pts.
2 fragments = 1 pt.

Weekend = 5 pts. New cumulative total = 55.5

----------


## ParadoxOwl

*My three step tasks:
1. Flying
2. Transformation (Basic/Advanced)
3. Telekinesis*

*2 Full dream: 2 Points
3 Fragments: 1.5 Points*


*TOTAL: 3.5 POINTS
GRAND TOTAL: 43.5 POINTS*


*DJ Entry: The Governor! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views*


If I have made a mistake please tell me ;D.

----------


## StephL

Highly unusual - and I even did a WBTB - but I recall only two fragments from last night.
So that's 103 + 2 = 105

----------


## Sensei

Dang it. I need another clarification for the rules. It says that you get points for becoming lucid even if you are lucid from the start. So I thought that that would mean every DEILD you would get an extra 5 points. I looked at my past competition and a lot of competitors here, but it seems like I am the only one that added like that and I only started this competition. If I need to revise, then I can revise and give you my score. If not, then everyone else will prolly want to revise.

----------


## StephL

No Brandon - I believe that means, when you WILD, then you were lucid in real life already, so to speak, before you enter.
So you had no non-lucid to become lucid from.
It's together with WILD, right?

----------


## Sensei

> Night 9:
> 
> 2 dreams and 2 fragments. 1 WBTB failed. That's 4 points for this night. 
> 
> Really had a blast tonight, even though I didn't become lucid. The two dreams were so long and entertaining. 
> 
> Competiton total 24 points.



The key to LDing.  :smiley:

----------


## Sojatofu

Last night, 2 dreams = 2 points

Night TOTAL = 2 points
Competition TOTAL = 44 points

----------


## seank12

5 fragments= 2.5
42.5 + 2.5 = 45

----------


## dolphin

4 fragments-2 points
2 dreams-2 points
total-4 points
competition total-214 points

----------


## parkmeats

3/15 and 3/16, 6 dreams 4 fragments, the weekend took a lot out of me. 

3/17, 3 dreams including a WILD.

I had some cool NREM sleep which appeared like moving picures from the show Boondocks. This heightened awareness led me into a WILD, which was funny because it was in such a strange position. My legs were up like a woman giving birth haha. 

Anyways, after the HH stopped, I did a quick nose plug RC and walked around, I saw my mom. My mom told me stuff about supporting my life on flat ground instead of sand, but if she wants to give me life advice she can do it when I'm awake  ::D:  so I walk to the front door. I open it and the scene I want isn't fully developed. I close and open again until the door opens to a river. This looks good. I rub my hands together and stabalize until it's as vivid as physical reality. I take flight, but after a little I remember something about doubting yourself even one smudge. Then I drop out of the sky and hit the water.... I am not too mad though because the water feels amazing! It's been awhile since I've gone swimming. After being in the cold water a little too long, I wake up. 

(update points)
9d, 4f - 12 pts
become lucid - 5
WILD - 3
RC - 1
Stabalize - 2
Flying - 4
Teleportation - 4
Interact with DC - 2
(20 point limit) + 12 pts = 32

new total - 161.5

----------


## Sibyline

I vote for disqualifying parkmeats from the lower league. Seriously, what are you doing slumming with us? Besides, you're making me look bad. Go play with the big kids already!  :Voodoo Doll:

----------


## Silentium

I haven't had the time to update my score this week because of family reasons  :Sad: 
Night 4-9:
6x Fragment:  3 points
4x Dream:	   4 points

Night total     7 points
Total:           11 points

----------


## FryingMan

> The key to LDing.



I like how Sageous says, "some dreams are fine just the way they are, even without lucidity."   Love ALL our dreams.   Always try for recall, always try to extend it more and more.   We dream more every night than it seems is possible to recall entirely -- but the more you get the more you enjoy it and learn about how you dream and you'll get lucid more, too!  And remember the lucidity!

----------


## Sensei

> I like how Sageous says, "some dreams are fine just the way they are, even without lucidity."   Love ALL our dreams.   Always try for recall, always try to extend it more and more.   We dream more every night than it seems is possible to recall entirely -- but the more you get the more you enjoy it and learn about how you dream and you'll get lucid more, too!  And remember the lucidity!



Yeah, I am back to at least 4 epics (long awesome nonlucid dreams without plotholes) a night and can barely stop thinking about them throughout the day, making it easier to think about LDing throuhout the day. I spent like at keast 20 minutes levelling up a character and practicing my archery skills last night. That was in between fire emblem type fights.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

5 dreams - 5
WBTB success - 3
DEILD - 2
->10

Lucid - 5
Time Control - 10
Elemental Manipulation - 8
-->20

1st & 2nd tasks - 5 + 10 = 15
Total - 45
Competition total - 83.5 + 45 = 128.5

Lava fight and a Resurrection ship? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

> Yeah, I am back to at least 4 epics (long awesome nonlucid dreams without plotholes) a night and can barely stop thinking about them throughout the day, making it easier to think about LDing throuhout the day. I spent like at keast 20 minutes levelling up a character and practicing my archery skills last night. That was in between fire emblem type fights.



Wow, having had just one of those recently, and a few scattered ones here and there, I know how awesome they are and the afterglow lasts a long time.   4 per night is quite amazing.   Recall is everything!   Oh and frequent-enough  and long-enough lucidity  :smiley: .

----------


## Sensei

> Wow, having had just one of those recently, and a few scattered ones here and there, I know how awesome they are and the afterglow lasts a long time.   4 per night is quite amazing.   Recall is everything!   Oh and frequent-enough  and long-enough lucidity .



Yes! It got me thinking a little about GDA and SA. I have more to add to it. Will be updating that thread when I get time. It shall explain a bit more when each is raised and what will help.

----------


## parkmeats

> I vote for disqualifying parkmeats from the lower league. Seriously, what are you doing slumming with us? Besides, you're making me look bad. Go play with the big kids already!



you're too kind! honestly, I am new to lucid dreaming, and did not realize this would happen! I guarantee you that you have the same ability, I am not slumming, I am honored to participate in a contest with you guys! I guess I just happen to have come across a prosperous LD period at the right time :p if Scionox wants to move me to upper league, I am perfectly fine with that! This is too much fun!

----------


## pnb1

Hi, I got quick look over my dream journal and..
night #4-#9

2x wbtb tries=2
4x dreams=4
4x fragments=2

TOTAL=12,5 points

----------


## Nfri

> 00:00 Monday 2014-03-17 Competition #17 night #10, LD #26, KILD, kissing the realtor, TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



GJ!
When you became lucid and a dc is near by, immediately start to rubbing your body on the dc's body. Lick his clothes and rub for 2 minutes. When there is no DC, just lay on the ground, rub your body hard and lick the surface of the land. Sounds mad, but really works!

No points for me last night, didn't sleep at all. I hope this sleep skip won't affect upcoming nights...

----------


## fogelbise

Whoohooo! Fun LD!

Night 10

2 dreams, 1 fragment, wbtb success: 5.5pts

steps 2 & 3 of 3 step tasks: 25pts 

DILD: fully move through solid object, flying, teleport, mass telekinesis: 20pts max

Night 50.5pts, Competition total: 165.5pts

Competition #17, Night 6 & 10 Party, Teleport, Cosmos, Side Show - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Ginsan

> you're too kind! honestly, I am new to lucid dreaming, and did not realize this would happen! I guarantee you that you have the same ability, I am not slumming, I am honored to participate in a contest with you guys! I guess I just happen to have come across a prosperous LD period at the right time :p if Scionox wants to move me to upper league, I am perfectly fine with that! This is too much fun!



What´s up pal, are you running away? You can go to the upper league after I pown you in this competition. Although there is no running away because I will be in the upper league next time! :woohoo:

----------


## parkmeats

> What´s up pal, are you running away? You can go to the upper league after I pown you in this competition. Although there is no running away because I will be in the upper league next time!



well, alright then  :smiley:

----------


## Ginsan

I remembered a full dream and a fragment this morning which adds 1.5 point to my 57 total and now I have 58.5 points
This night I'm hoping for a little more excitement...

@Scionox, I posted the dream journal of the 28 point night of 2 days ago and the dream of last night. I said I would do it within a few hours but I got lazy and didn't feel like it.

----------


## atramentis

Remembered one fragment (.5) and four dreams (4). Failed a WBTB (1). Gonna try WBTB again toniiiight~
Old total: 47.5 points. 
*New total: 53 points.*

----------


## Sensei

two days for the competition - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DJs up there!^^

Night 1 
3 dreams WBTB fail. Lol
Total = 4 points

Night 2
12 dreams = 12 points
WBTB success = 3 points

WILD = 3 points
Become lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Total = 13 points

DEILD = 2 points
*Become lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Total = 12 points (or 7)

DEILD = 2 points
*Become lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Basic summon = 4 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Eat something = 4 points
Total = 20 ( or 15)

Deild = 2 points
*become lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Basic summon = 4 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Total = 10

Deild = 2 points
*become lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Basic summon = 4 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Total = 10

DEILD = 2 points
*become lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Total = 10 

Become lucid = 5 
RC = 1 points
Stabilize = 2 points
Teleport = 7 points
Super strength = 4 points
Gain invulnerability = 4 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Total = 20 points

Become lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Gain invulnerability = 4 points
Super strength = 4 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Total = 18 points

Night total = 118
*Night total = 128

Night 3
7 dreams = 7 points
Wbtb fail = 1 point

Become lucid = 5 points
Fly = 7 points
Total = 12

Become lucid = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Total = 7

Night total = 27

Total total = 4 + 118 + 27 =145
*total total = 4 + 128 + 27 = 155

*iwaitinfg for response from scioniox.

----------


## Chessica

Night 10:

3 dreams and 1 fragment! Good night of recall!  :smiley:  This time I dreamt about a woman mentioning lucid dreaming. I take that as a sign of improvement, and that my day time efforts are slowly starting to pay off, because I haven't dreamt about lucid dreaming for a looong time! It didn't make me lucid this time, but one of these days it will!  :wink2: 

Competition total: 27,5 points

----------


## Pickman

Last night: 

2 whole dreams - 2 points
1 WBTB attempt - 1 point

Total - 3 points

----------


## Mismagius

I'm with Sibyline, parkmeats is doing awesome!  Congratulations to everybody for doing so well, this competition is so much fun! ^o^

No lucids but I had quite a cool dream  ::D: 

March 16th:
2 dreams - 2 points
1 failed WBTB - 1 point

March 17th:
1 dream - 1 point
1 fragment - 0.5 points
1 failed WBTB - 1 point

*Night Totals: 5.5 points

Competition Total: 35 points*

----------


## PKJacker

Well had 2 dreams I remember fully, and a failed wbtb

dreams were I was in a weird hotel where there were zombies all over and I was going through it trying to navigate to an exit but the rooms kept turning upside down and having zombie stuff growing over the doorways.

Another dream was I was boarding a cruise and talking to the people who work there about random stuff, in which they always answered "the cruise ship is one of the best, you're lucky to have picked this one" then I got thrown a ball in which I couldn't catch, so people kept trying to toss it to me so I could pick it up finally but always failed.

----------


## she

3 dreams

----------


## Sibyline

One of those nights where people hang out too long and my WBTB comes to late to do anything...

1 WBTB: 1 pt
That's it.

Competition total: 9.5+2+1.5+1+23+2.5+2+2.5+28+1=73 pts

*Question:*
Can someone please explain how to do the pocket content exchange? Do I ask JoannaB for what's in her pocket, or give her what's in mine, or both? I imagine that I would ask her in my dream, and she would ask me in her dream, but do I have that right?

----------


## FryingMan

> you're too kind! honestly, I am new to lucid dreaming, and did not realize this would happen! I guarantee you that you have the same ability, I am not slumming, I am honored to participate in a contest with you guys! I guess I just happen to have come across a prosperous LD period at the right time :p if Scionox wants to move me to upper league, I am perfectly fine with that! This is too much fun!



The competitions work magic.   Two competitions in a row now, have brought me out of a multi-week dry spell and given me the highest LD frequency of my LD practice so far, both times!





> Yes! It got me thinking a little about GDA and SA. I have more to add to it. Will be updating that thread when I get time. It shall explain a bit more when each is raised and what will help.



Well I had a little epiphany relating to FAs.    I had another one this morning.   It may seem obvious (it wasn't to me before) but I think FAs come way more frequently when you're close to being lucid.   I had an almost lucid "waking" from a late morning dream today (it may have been lucid but I'm just not sure so I'm not counting it) that put me in another dream location, it was weird!   Didn't catch it, but I was close, as I was reasoning about my bed location and "remembering" how it had been installed, and I was thinking about the spatial organization of the room around me (location awareness, yay!), how I was raised on a platform and the rest of the room was below me all around.

----------


## ParadoxOwl

*My three step tasks:
1. Flying
2. Transformation (Basic/Advanced)
3. Telekinesis*

*1 Full dream: 1 Point
2 Fragments: 1 Point*

*TOTAL: 2 POINTS
GRAND TOTAL: 45.5 POINTS*

*DJ Entry: Death! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views*

If I have made a mistake please tell me ;D.

----------


## FryingMan

> GJ!
> When you became lucid and a dc is near by, immediately start to rubbing your body on the dc's body. Lick his clothes and rub for 2 minutes. When there is no DC, just lay on the ground, rub your body hard and lick the surface of the land. Sounds mad, but really works!
> 
> No points for me last night, didn't sleep at all. I hope this sleep skip won't affect upcoming nights...



Haha....2 minutes?   OK, I'll have to try it.   Although I think I prefer the notion of walking slowly with my hand rubbing along a wall or fence or something and looking all around to lying on the ground.    In LD #2 I lay down and rubbed my (shirtless it turned out) body on the floor, and licked it as well.   No taste, but felt the contact.    That was the only time I did that.   It may have worked but I reached for a female DC a little bit later and POOF, awake.

What has worked well in the past is doing a quick torso-leg pat-down, down and up, it brings the dream body into the dream.   But I definitely need to do the "engage all the senses in the dream", and stay "outside" of my head, because retreating "into my head" (standing still and thinking about things) seems to be when I connect with my sleeping body and wake up.   Always having a short-term concrete goal (what's around that corner?) I think helps as well, I need to do better at it.

I'll try the DC body rub (does it have to be done with clothes on?   Ah, too distracting I suppose).

----------


## Ginsan

I remembered 1 dream, I hope I can get back to sleep and have some WBTB points
total before 58.5
new total 59 points

----------


## Pickman

Last night, just 2 fragments = 1 point.  

I don't know what is going on with my dream recall since this competition started, my body seems to be more interested in sleep than dreaming.

----------


## JoannaB

One boring and very small fragment (0.5).

Total 12.5

----------


## atramentis

Remembered four fragments (2) and one dream (1). Successful WBTB (3). 
Became lucid (5), flew (4). 
Night total: 15 points. 
Old Total: 53 points. 
New total: *68 points.*

----------


## seank12

1 fragment and wbtb fail= 1.5
Total= 46.5

Edit: just remembered another fragment!
total: 47

----------


## DoctorKwack101

NiGHT 11:
A failed WBTB and a fragment. That's becoming the Kwack Special as of late, so nothing new or exciting to report. I have come to realize that actually getting out of bed for a WBTB might be one of the hardest things ever - every cell in my body is screaming at me to just go back to sleep immediately. "No... I must... get up... for the competition!"

I tried that technique in which you wake up to an alarm and not move at all (CAN-WILD, I think), but I moved to turn off an alarm that turns itself off. I'm a doofus.

Kwack Special = 1.5pts

TOTAL: 16 pts

----------


## atramentis

> NiGHT 11:
> A failed WBTB and a fragment. That's becoming the Kwack Special as of late, so nothing new or exciting to report. I have come to realize that actually getting out of bed for a WBTB might be one of the hardest things ever - every cell in my body is screaming at me to just go back to sleep immediately. "No... I must... get up... for the competition!"



My solution is to put the laptop on a desk across the room with a chair for me to fall into. The alarm goes off on speaker, I zombie my way over and flop in the chair, turn on my screen to turn off the alarm and see a "Create DJ Entry" screen. Chair's too uncomfortable to fall asleep in, as well, hehe.

----------


## KonchogTashi

Monday night: 2 dreams= 2 pts.
                    1 fragment= .5

New cumulative total 55.5 + 2.5= 58

----------


## VagalTone

I am updating on my DJ daily and this is the last week report. Facing a mild dry spell ( but also not much effort )
Happy dreams for everyone  :wink2: 

Total points : 18 pts

Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - VagalTone - Dream Journals

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Tuesday 2014-03-18 competition #17 night #11, missed FA - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Low recall night, I think my "intense" day at the gym was too intense and I slept too deeply.    Boy, though, did I have some deep deep drowsiness to sink into at bedtime!   Better than 3 mg of melatonin.

Just barely missed a lucid moment, I'm not sure I was lucid or not at the end of the procession dream, I *felt* like I was waking up, but I'm unsure so I won't count it.   Then missed a FA.   I've been getting those more now, didn't used to, I'll take that as a sign that I'm generally hovering closer to lucidity now!

4 dreams - 4
2 frags - 1
1 WBTB attempt - 1

night total: 6
competition total: 6 + 124 = 130

Well thus completes my best LD streak ever, thank you LD competition gods!  Now to top it right away for the competition finish and get some point-fests in there, still lots of tasks remaining.

----------


## DoctorKwack101

> My solution is to put the laptop on a desk across the room with a chair for me to fall into. The alarm goes off on speaker, I zombie my way over and flop in the chair, turn on my screen to turn off the alarm and see a "Create DJ Entry" screen. Chair's too uncomfortable to fall asleep in, as well, hehe.



Setting up a chair is a great idea, because it lets me take a load off while not being able to just fall right back asleep. I'm totally going to do that.  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

> Last night, just 2 fragments = 1 point.  
> 
> I don't know what is going on with my dream recall since this competition started, my body seems to be more interested in sleep than dreaming.



That happens sometimes!  Sometimes we just need to regroup.   I went through a bit recently where I really did not feel like waking up in the middle of the night at all.    Starting to get some of that desire back again now that I'm on a regular sleep schedule.

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point
2 dreams-2 points
total-3 points

successful WILD-3 points
become lucid-5 points
reality check-1 point
stabilize-2 points
fully move through big solid object-8 points
flying-4 points
total-23 points

dream-I'm trying to fall asleep when I hear my ears ringing. I wait until they stop and do a nose plug to make sure. The dream is unstable so I focus on my surroundings to stabilize. I go into the bathroom and climb through the mirror. I end up at this gym type place which features some corny but catchy music! I decide to spend the rest of the dream dancing and flying around to it.

3+23=26 points
competition total-240 points

----------


## Sojatofu

Damn, I'm still a bit sick, bad recall and no lucids, last night only 1 dream...

Night TOTAL = 1 point
Competition TOTAL = 43 points

----------


## Sensei

8 dreams = 8 points
WBTB success = 3 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
stabilize = 2 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Total = 21 points

*Spoiler* for _lucid_: 




I am in a front yard. There are a bunch of balls shaped like 3D pacman. I grab them and start throwing them at a wall. I realize that i am dreaming RC and stabilize. I think that it should be good practice in a dream if I try to catch them without them biting me. Improve reflexes. I keep tossing against wall and my DC dad comes up and tries as well. He end up missing bad and doing a frontflip over a fence and landing on his back. I laugh and the alarm goes off.

----------


## fogelbise

Night 11 - Knocked out. Felt like I was in NREM all night - odd thinking dreams probably inspired by Beyond the Wormhole episode last night. I think this is only the 2nd time this competition that I didn't attempt a wbtb.

2 fragments: 1pt

Competition total: 166.5pts

----------


## PKJacker

Had an interesting dream, 1 point 

A dream about big things easily destroying humans.
Like one was a giant sea monster that was like a giant sting Ray.
Another was supposed to be a car commercial that I was watching on TV, so it was a giant car running over people while they were in an ocean. An interesting about this one is it started with the people being in a crashed plane and a women hanging onto the plane was telling everyone that they were insignificant.
And another where I was actually inside of I survived the whole time, basically I was on a beautiful island that had the waves pretty quickly rising more and more, so everyone was trying to climb trees and mountainous parts of the island to get away from it. I escaped with a women and her child and we walked into a camp that was full of traps to catch and kill people, then we enter the main home of the people there and they try to kill us.

----------


## StephL

I had a bad night - external reasons - also left out the planned multi-alarming for DEILD chances.
But I have 4 fragments, and that's better than nothing.
Plus - two of these were beautiful - wish I had more of their story..
103 + 2 = 105 points total

----------


## StephL

> My solution is to put the laptop on a desk across the room with a chair for me to fall into. The alarm goes off on speaker, I zombie my way over and flop in the chair, turn on my screen to turn off the alarm and see a "Create DJ Entry" screen. Chair's too uncomfortable to fall asleep in, as well, hehe.



Genius!!!
What do you use as alarm function?

----------


## Nfri

Another galantamine night, mass telekinesis with 60 people in circle  :tongue2: 
4d - 4p
wbtbs -3p
= 7p

become lucid - 5p
rc - 1p
= 6p

become lucid - 5p
rc - 1p
gain invulnerability - 4p
flying - 4p
mass telekinesis - 10p
= 20p

become lucid - 5p
flying - 4p
dc interaction - 2p
= 11p

become lucid - 5p
rc - 1p
dc interaction - 2p
telekinesis - 4p
super strenght - 4p
= 16p

night total = 60p
*total* = 333p

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nfri...ntamine-56416/

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I hope I scored this right ^^

Dream 1:
Lucid - 5
teleport - 7
flying - 4
basic summon - 4

fragment 3:
Lucid - 5
flying - 4
dc interaction - 2
teleport - 7
object change - 4

dream 2:
Lucid - 5
DC int- 2
DC change - 4
Mass telekinesis - 10

2 dream, 3 fragment, WBTB success - 6.5
3rd task - 15

Total - 60 + 15 + 6.5 = 81.5
Competition Total = 81.5 + 128.5 = 210

I don't even know what to call this mess of Dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Nfri

> I'll try the DC body rub (does it have to be done with clothes on?   Ah, too distracting I suppose).



 :smiley: ) yes, clothes on... I do it with ground, trees or DCs. Although DCs work best, but they shouldn't be attractive - this is no a ''sexual thing''. Then I do few body half spins. And the dream may begin  :Bliss: 





> Always having a short-term concrete goal (what's around that corner?) I think helps as well, I need to do better at it.



I need to work at this goal anchoring as well. The Alice had also the final goal - slay the jabbersomething and wake up after 2 hours, could final goal prolong the lenght of the dream?

----------


## atramentis

> Genius!!!
> What do you use as alarm function?



Ah I'm using a mac so the program I use iiiiiiis "Mornings". When it goes off, it plays songs from a playlist in my iTunes. Pretty basic :3
Edit: I googled it and apparently there've been a zillion updates that I missed, so it's actually way fancier than I thought.

----------


## Chessica

Night 11:

I remember 1 dream and 2 fragments of other dreams. I swear I remembered 2 complete and very long dreams when I woke up, but while I wrote down the first one in my journal, I forgot the second one. Of the whole dream I only remember some fragments here and there, but counting multiple fragments from the same dream _must_ be cheating, so I count them all as 1 fragment.  :wink2:  Had a false awakening after attempting a DEILD, dreamt that I wrote in my dream journal about failing the DEILD attempt. Somewhat ironic...  :smiley: 

Night total is 2 points, competition total is 29,5 points

----------


## DoctorKwack101

I've got a good feeling about tonight. I've been doing reality checks all day and keeping my awareness up, and my sleep schedule is finally back in order. I'm ready for my first LD of the competition!

(...but if it doesn't happen, that's okay too)

----------


## JoannaB

Two fragments (1pt)
Fragments: driving without a license, choosing ice cream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Total 13.5

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Wednesday 2014-03-19 Competition #17 night #12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 dreams - 4
2 fragments - 1
WBTB attempt - 1

Exact replay of last night!   Should have gotten lucid in the pool....shoulda woulda coulda!

night total: 6
competition total: 6 + 130 = 136

----------


## Scionox

Yesterday: 4 fragments, couldnt fall asleep for WBTB and naps at all for whatever reason. 2 points.

Today: 3 fragments, 2 dreams, 1 WBTB Success, 1 lucid, 1 partial transform. 15.5 points.


*Spoiler* for _lucid_: 



I was indoors, going through some hallways. At the end there were two doors, one with exit sign and a bunch of people near, another without one. I went for the exit door but apparently there was random classroom behind it with more people and another door was the exit door after all. I went to another door and behind it there was harbor of some kind.I feel that its dream and feel my wings, but dream fades before i can take off.








> Dang it. I need another clarification for the rules. It says that you get points for becoming lucid even if you are lucid from the start. So I thought that that would mean every DEILD you would get an extra 5 points.



You do get 5 extra points for lucid for DEILD only if its from non-lucid. Also now looking at it i really need to revise the OP for the next competition>  ::doh:: 





> Fly = 7 points



Since when that was 7 pts.  ::huh:: 





> Can someone please explain how to do the pocket content exchange? Do I ask JoannaB for what's in her pocket, or give her what's in mine, or both? I imagine that I would ask her in my dream, and she would ask me in her dream, but do I have that right?



You give whats in your pocket, your teammate gives what in her's.





> total-23 points



Max is 20.  ::huh::

----------


## sprada

My recall has never been worse. Really.
One fragment for me.
Total = 23 Points

----------


## Bharmo

Last two nights: 2 wbtb attempts, 2 fragments, 1 long interesting dream = 4 pts
Total: 31 + 4 = *35 pts*

----------


## Sensei

Gotcha scionox.  :smiley:  good luck with that revising. Got home from vacation at 230 last night. Had a meeting at work at 645, so not much sleep. 1 dream. No WBTB for obvious reasons. 

1 point.

----------


## StephL

WBTB fail, 2 fragments and 1 dream = unhappy Steph...
107 + 3 = 110 points total

----------


## seank12

Some super sick dreams last night.
3 fragments
3 dreams
WBTB success
Performed a successful reality check
Became lucid

Total for night: 13.5

13.5 + 47= 60.5

----------


## DoctorKwack101

NiGHT 12:
Say it with me, everyone: a failed WBTB and a fragment. The "flop chair" worked like a charm, but I slept right through my other alarms, somehow. My recall still needs improving, as well. Curse this lazy brain!

Kwack special again: 1.5 pts

TOTAL: 17.5 pts

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point
2 dreams-2 points
total-3 points

become lucid-5 points
dc interaction-2 points
total-7 points

dream-The house starts to shake heavily and I realize I'm dreaming. Four giants come to my room as if to say they're leaving. I motion towards the door as if to say "You're free to go! Bye!" I wake up.

become lucid-5 points
dc interaction-2 points
total-7 points

dream-I catch a FA. My Mom asks for about 5 kisses as she leaves so I give her a few. An attractive lady shows up. I try to kiss her but she backs away. I wake up.

3+7+7=17 points
competition total=254 points

----------


## Nfri

tried bromazepam = 12 hours in the bed = 2 fragments!!! yeaaaa
no more of this nasty stuff...

*total* = 334p

----------


## KonchogTashi

Tuesday night:
2 DREAMS= 2 pts.
WBTB success= 3
Lucid = 5 pts.
Successful RC = 1 pt.
Stabilize the dream =2 pts.
Flying= 4pts.
Move through a big solid object= 8 points.
Night total= 25
cumulative total 58 + 25 = 83

LUCID
WBTB + MILd
I am sitting on the floor in the computer lab at work and a student is cursing. I call him over and discuss it with him, he is protesting my reprimand. I leave the room and go out where the students are boarding the busses. I walk along the rows of busses. I see mr.________ off to my right, he is at the bottom of some sort if slope, and I am walking along the top. We are walking in opposite directions. We nod in acknowledgement of one another. I walk back toward my computer lab. Now it has become the living room area of the apartment-dorm I lived in while in college. I somehow know my wife is in the next room. I enter that room, it is like a small closet with a spiral staircase up to the next level. She is up there  and I try to talk to her up the staircase. I hear her talking. But nothing makes any sense and is totally unintelligible. I ask her to repeat many times. It is never intelligible. I give up and decide to go Take a nap on the couch. I lay down and instantly the dream changes. I am a passenger in a car on the highway. My wife is driving. I am napping. Terrapin Station is playing on the radio. It is loud. All-encompassingly loud. Every note is 3-D. It is intense. It is beautiful.  "Since the end is never told, we pay the teller off in gold in hopes he will come back, but he cannot be bought or sold." I hear this line clearly. The last note before the "At a siding" part lingers for what seems like minutes. I am blown away. I wonder why my wife is listening to the Dead. I open my eyes and almost immediately I realize I am dreaming. I launch through the windshield of the car and fly over a green compact car. A Ford Fiesta maybe. I clap my hands together and start rubbing them to stabilize. I say aloud "this dream is vivid and clear, this dream is stable and long"  the giant highway boarder hedge in front of me becomes amazingly, technicolor, super HD defined, so clear and sharp and defined it is almost unrealistic. I grab the top and push my way over/ through it as I pass. There is modern, pre-fab office building directly in front of me. I fly through a window pane without shattering it. I feel nothing as I pass through. I begin to sing the mantra of padmasambhava, still flying, now rubbing my hands together. I am in a long. Dimly lit corridor. It looks like it is from an old library. Marble walls and dark woodwork, high ceilings. I am looking for a door. One appears below me to the left. My mouth feels weird and starts to dissolve, disintegrating and blowing away. I decide to try spinning to re-stabilize. I spin once, mid-flight, and everything dissolves into a point of light with black edges. I wake up.

----------


## fogelbise

Night 12 - finally a double hit this competition!

2 dreams, 2 fragments, wbtb success: 6pts

DILD: become lucid, fly, teleport: 16pts

DEILD: successful deild, become lucid, fly, dc interact: 13pts

Night 12: 35pts + 166.5 = 201.5pts competition total


*Spoiler* for _DJ excerpt_: 



I am in my office moving a goldfish bowl with 2 small goldfish in it (none currently IWL) when I am clumsy and slosh the water partly out of the bowl. There is a gold colored gold fish and a darker one. The gold colored one gets splashed out of the bowl but amazingly starts to swim in the air!! I quickly realize that I am dreaming. What a cool visual! I fly and float a bit and I have to really think hard what my goals are and I ask myself several times before remembering next two goals. I decide to start with the one that I think will be easier and I do a closed eye teleport to a bridge scene. As I am looking around I feel myself fading back to bed but I feel like I can DEILD so I squeeze together the area around my eyes which usually brings on vibrations and there are light vibrations but I relax and I find myself back in a combination of my office and my bedroom and my wife is laying there. She asks me what I am doing and I notice that I am completely naked so I ask her if she wants to...I fly over to her and <edit> before fading back to bed once again and I later figure out I must have been at the end of the sleep cycle as it took a while to get back to sleep, trying to WILD. As my wife got up I found myself feeling as if I was still in that weird office/bedroom combination but I should not have corrected myself because it solidified the fact that my body was back in my actual bed and I eventually fell asleep during the WILD attempt.



Based on the below quote I assume that if the first DEILD doesn't have 10 point limit, it also allows for counting "becoming lucid" in the first DEILD as well since the OP/Scoring guideline has "becoming lucid" and the point limit note lumped together in the same comment/parenthesis. And because of "(Note: You get points for 'becoming' lucid even when you are lucid from the start, like when WILDing)" But correct me if I am wrong.  :smiley: 





> Found it! 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post2046823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...

----------


## Sibyline

> You give whats in your pocket, your teammate gives what in her's.



In one dream, though? Or me in my dream and my partner in hers?

----------


## Pickman

Last night:  

3 fragments: 1.5 points
1 whole dream: 1 point

Total:  2.5 points.

----------


## Chessica

Night 12:

1 dream and 1 fragment ... 1,5 points. 

Competition total: 31 points

----------


## she

Yesterday - 1 dream
Today - wbtb try, 1 dream
total 3 points

----------


## JoannaB

1 dream and 1 fragment (1.5 pts) + prior (13.5) =

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/joan...uctions-56454/

Total: 15

----------


## Ginsan

I just journalled yesterday's and today's dream. Yesterday and today a fragmented dream, I was lucid yesterday and had an interaction with a DC. I wish I remembered more the dream I dreamed like one hour ago, because I breathed underwater but I cannot remember if I did it because I knew I dreamed or just did it because I had to. I have a strong feeling but I can not prove it  :Sad:   Anyway, 8 points. Total before: 59 points New total: 67 points

I just launched my own tournament. It runs between the gap between the current competition and #18. I will be giving out 750 community hall points to 6 winners! Join it! It starts at march 24th!!

----------


## ParadoxOwl

*My three step tasks:
1. Flying
2. Transformation (Basic/Advanced)
3. Telekinesis

2 Full dreams: 2 Points
3 Fragments: 1.5 Points*

*TOTAL: 3.5 POINTS
GRAND TOTAL: 49 POINTS*

DJ Entry: Ssppaaccee!! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

If I have made a mistake please tell me ;D.

----------


## Scionox

3 dreams, 3 fragments, 1 WBTB Success, 1 lucid, 1 DC Interaction. 14.5 points.


*Spoiler* for _lucid_: 



I wake up and some sort of weak gravity field repels me from pillow and i realize its dream, theres random DC in the room and i try to ask something but DC only repeats whatever i say. Shortly dream ends








> Some super sick dreams last night.
> 3 fragments
> 3 dreams
> WBTB success
> Performed a successful reality check
> Became lucid
> 
> Total for night: 13.5



Congrats on lucid but please post DJ entry for lucid, you need to do so for your previous competition lucids too, otherwise points will be subtracted in the end.  :Thinking: 





> Based on the below quote I assume that if the first DEILD doesn't have 10 point limit, it also allows for counting "becoming lucid" in the first DEILD as well since the OP/Scoring guideline has "becoming lucid" and the point limit note lumped together in the same comment/parenthesis. And because of "(Note: You get points for 'becoming' lucid even when you are lucid from the start, like when WILDing)" But correct me if I am wrong.







> You do get 5 extra points for lucid for DEILD only if its from non-lucid. Also now looking at it i really need to revise the OP for the next competition>







> In one dream, though? Or me in my dream and my partner in hers?



You do in your dream together with your partner's DC and she in her dream with your DC, you get points from task when done your part but only when both done your team gets bonus points.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Thursday 2014-03-20 competition #17 night #13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Hmm low recall night for me.   Exercising too intensely?  Or just over-dreamed this week?   Schedule has otherwise been steady.

2 dreams - 2
5 fragments - 2.5

Sleeping pretty much through to morning, just very brief journaling in the middle of the night through force of will for the comp.  Not even a wbtb!   

night total: 4.5
competition total: 4.5 + 136 = 140.5

----------


## KonchogTashi

Wednesday night
1 dream, 1 failed WBTB, 2 fragments = 3 points

New total 83 + 3 =86 Pts

----------


## atramentis

Remembered one fragment (.5) and one dream (1).
Night's total: 1.5 points.
Old total: 68 points. 
New total: *69.5 points.*

----------


## Sibyline

> You do in your dream together with your partner's DC and she in her dream with your DC, you get points from task when done your part but only when both done your team gets bonus points.



Would someone who has successfully completed the pocket content task please PM me, because I feel I'm clogging up the thread with my various attempts at asking this question clearly and failing miserably?

----------


## seank12

3 fragments
1.5 + 60.5 = 62

----------


## dolphin

3 fragments-1.5 points
3 dreams-3 points
total-4.5 points

DEILD-2 points
become lucid-5 points
flying-4 points
total-11 points

dream-A couple of seconds after I dream I hear my ears ringing. I get out of med and jump up to fly. It's hard to move and its as if I'm swimming underwater. I try to phase through the ceiling but it keeps raising as I go higher. Eventually I make it through the ceiling to the attic (I forget how). I try phasing through the roof when I wake up.

4.5+11=15.5 points
competition total=269.5 points

----------


## DoctorKwack101

NiGHT 13:
Behold! A failed WBTB and TWO fragments! My recall is still sorely lacking, but after some thought this morning I was able to pick out two distinctly different dreams, bringing this night to 2 pts. I'm not sure if my schedule isn't consistent enough, or if I just haven't been exercising my recall muscles. I never remember any dreams when I wake up for my WBTB - it's only in the morning that I'm able to pick out a fragment or two, and that's usually after my 2nd morning alarm. I have one set for 7:00am, and one set for 8:00am: I remember more from that hour than I do the entire night. Maybe I should just set more morning alarms and milk that cycle for all it's worth.

Night total: 2 pts

TOTAL: 19.5pts

----------


## parkmeats

update (last couple days)
6d
2f
become lucid x2 - 10
WILD - 3
WBTB - 3
RC - 1
Stabilize - 2
Basic Summoning - 4
Interact w/ DC - 2
32 pts
+ 169.5 pts
new total: 201.5 pts

DJ for lucids 2 stupid lucids - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## fogelbise

@Scionox: understood, no worries, and thank you again for running this.  :smiley: 

Night 13

3 dreams, 1 wbtb attempt: 4pts

Competition total: 200.5pts

I was so close on a WILD attempt...vibrations faded and was probably in an in-bed FA, but I assumed I was awake and didn't RC...ugh!

----------


## StephL

110 + 0.5 = 110.5 points total

As good as no recall at all - I accidentally slept in my husband's bed and that shook it all up.
Last thing, I dreamt, was a fragment, where I was playing a game with him, where certain pieces of furniture were used as figures - not directly chess, but something with furniture warfare, and we had a lot of fun playing it - the furniture wasn't completely inert, it moved and acted a bit on it's own.
Was nice, actually.
Again I feel very regretful for having "missed" the rest of the action, some of my fragments seem rather interesting.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Night 1
6 dreams, 1 lucid, wbtb fail - 12 pts

Night 2
For this night, I wrote down that I actually had two more lucid dreams. But I couldn't remember them at all when I woke up other than what I wrote down so I didn't include them.
Sorry it's so long!

fragment 1:
Lucid - 5
Elemental manipulation - 8
Advanced Summoning - 10
-->20

fragment 2:
Lucid - 5
Advanced Summoning - 10
Invulnerable - 4
dc interact - 2
-->20

Dream 2:
Lucid - 5
eat something - 4
DC interact - 2
-->10

DEILD 1:
DEILD - 2
Telekinesis - 4
DC-interact - 2
-->8

DEILD 2:
DEILD - 2
Eat something - 4
DC interact - 2
-->8

DEILD 3:
DEILD - 2
DC interact - 2
-->4

DEILD 4:
DEILD - 2
Partial transformation - 4
DC interact - 2
-->8

DEILD 5:
DEILD - 2
Partial Transformation - 4
DC interact - 2
-->8

DEILD 6:
DEILD - 2
DC changing - 4
DC interact - 2
-->8

DEILD 7:
DEILD - 2
Advanced Summoning - 10
DC interact - 2
-->10

DEILD 8:
DEILD - 2
Advanced Summoning - 10
-->10

Night 1 Total - 12
Night 2 Total - 115 + 2 dreams(2) + 2 frag(1) + WBTB success(3) = 121, wasn't sure if I should count the DEILD's as separate dreams, so I just didn't count them. If they do count as new dreams then that's +8 more points (129)

Competition Total: 210 + 12 + 121(or 129) = 343 (or 351)

My Minions!!! and a sex dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _Night 1 Lucid_: 



Night 1 lucid dream - Continuation of another dream where I was outside, gardening when one of my best friend's mom appeared. I knew that she had died but I gave her a big hug and she told me that she was very grateful that I was being such a good friend to her son even though he was struggling right now. This guy appeared and tried to shoot me, I grabbed his gun and shot him in the face. Half his head was blown away (brains and bone all over the lawn). I looked at him again and his face was normal, I gave him a hug and realized I was dreaming, became lucid. Got too excited and woke up.

----------


## Sensei

I will have to try really hard this last night. As expected from my rival!  :wink2:  

1 dream and a WBTB fail last night. 

2 points

Lack of sleep got to me, but with a nap today and almost a full night sleep last night, I should be able to LD tonight. Another dreamer, nfri, dolphin, fogelbise, let's beat our one night records tonight.  ::D:

----------


## Ginsan

Yo hornydreamer how the hell do you chain so many DEILDS? Did you need much practice to get this good? And why didn't you give yourself points for being lucid?

----------


## Sensei

> Yo hornydreamer how the hell do you chain so many DEILDS? Did you need much practice to get this good? And why didn't you give yourself Points for being lucid?



You dont get points for being lucid in DEIlDs if they are after LDs. :/ I lost a bit of points I thought I had earlier in the competition. 

@anotherdreamer. What is your highest LD count in a night?

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> Yo hornydreamer how the hell do you chain so many DEILDS? Did you need much practice to get this good? And why didn't you give yourself points for being lucid?



lol. hornydreamer.  ::D:  

I was just good at DEILD from the first time I tried it. Only learned how to do it a couple months ago.





> @anotherdreamer. What is your highest LD count in a night?



5 that I remembered, you?

----------


## sprada

7th Lucid  :smiley:  F**k yeaah.
Link to DJ: 7th Lucid, Strange Cats 20-03-2014 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Remember a fragment=0.5 Point
Lucid=5 Points
Do a successefull RC=1 Point
Total=29.5 Points

On a side note.
On my last 2 LDs (6th an 7th) I was actually sleeping in a different bedroom.
Is it possible that there's some additional awareness kicking in for being in a different environment for some odd reason?
Some old/genetic defensive mechanism that's making me somewhat "more" aware?

----------


## Chessica

Night 13:

2 dreams, 2 fragment and a failed WBTB attempt. That would be 4 points, making the competition total: 35 points.

----------


## Pickman

Success at last:  

1 whole dream: 1 point
1 fragment: 0.5 points

After this, I DEILDed into a lucid dream:  

DEILD: 2 points
Become lucid: 5 points
stabilize: 2 points
Interact with DC: 2 points

Total:  12.5 points. 

If only I remembered to do the three step tasks - instead I got fixated with the March task of the month.  

Quick question:  Do I get 2 points for each DC I interacted with, or does it only count the once?  I had two DC interactions, so does that mean I get four points?

----------


## Sensei

> Success at last:  
> 
> 1 whole dream: 1 point
> 1 fragment: 0.5 points
> 
> After this, I DEILDed into a lucid dream:  
> 
> DEILD: 2 points
> Become lucid: 5 points
> ...



You can only do each dream control task once per dream.

^^ I don't see this in the op, but it has been made clear many times, scionox. The whole OP is gonna be revised before this competition is over.

----------


## Bharmo

Visiting some friends these days. Enjoying a lot but bad for Comp  :Sad: 
Last night two fragments (in one got an idea for an interesting trivia game)
35 + 1 = 36 pts

----------


## fogelbise

> Another dreamer, nfri, dolphin, fogelbise, let's beat our one night records tonight.



Yes, I like that idea! Catching up to you in one night is probably a "pipedream," but doing what you suggested is very achievable!  ::D:

----------


## she

2 dreams

----------


## LouaiB

Oh dang I forgot to bring my DJ with me to my mom's. Oh well, been out of the comp mood anyways, gotta study to get my education  :smiley: 

I think I passes the week limit. So I'm out, see ya!
Man, I will get into the full LDing mode this summer, now school is more important.

Thnx Scionox for the competition!  ::D: 
Very nice of you to arrange these motivation boosters! Maybe I'll join again if one coincides with the summer vacation! Sorry for the bad participation.

----------


## Sibyline

I've got way too much stress at the moment, and nothing even remotely lucid is happening. Here's a recap of the past 3 days:

Tue-Wed:
WBTB: 1 pt

Wed-Thu:
WBTB: 1 pt
1 fragment: 0.5 pt

Thu-Fri:
WBTB: 1 pt
1 dream: 1 pt

Competition total: 9.5+2+1.5+1+23+2.5+2+2.5+28+1+1+1.5+2=77.5 pts

----------


## FryingMan

> Yes, I like that idea [beat one night's record]! Catching up to you in one night is probably a "pipedream," but doing what you suggested is very achievable!



I think I just have broken my single night record as well!   Well if not in points, in LDs, two LDs in one hight, woohoo  ::banana:: .    Hey, you're not calling on me, don't think I'm in your league yet?   Hmph.  (Well I'm not yet....but this is the beginning, mark my words...)

00:00 Friday 2014-03-21 competition #17 night #14 LDs #27, #28, FA fight with an orc - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

10 dreams - 10
3 fragments - 1.5
WBTB success - 3

LD #27
got lucid - 5
stabilized - 2
flying - 4

LD #28
got lucid - 5
stabilized - 2

night total: 18 + 14.5 = 32.5
competition total: 32.5 + 140.5 = 173

----------


## Pickman

> You can only do each dream control task once per dream.



Okay, got it.  I thought that might be the case.  

Last night: 

WBTB attempt: 1 point
2 dreams:  2 points
2 fragments: 1 point

Total: 4 points.

----------


## JoannaB

2 fragments (1pt) + prior (15) = total 16

2 fragments: database access, skin issue - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## ParadoxOwl

*My three step tasks:
1. Flying
2. Transformation (Basic/Advanced)
3. Telekinesis

4 Fragments: 2 Points*

*TOTAL: 2 POINTS
GRAND TOTAL: 51 POINTS*

*DJ Entry:* Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

If I have made a mistake please tell me ;D.

----------


## sprada

1 dream: 1 point
1 fragment1: 0.5 point

Comp Total=31

----------


## Sensei

1 dream from a nap yesterday. 4 dreams from last night wbtb fail. 

6 points.

----------


## Bharmo

Last night had a fighting dream (which I've never had) Maybe I'm spending too much time reading DJs here  ::chuckle::  There was some green jelly thing that would stick to someone and on being hit would produce random mutations in that person. So that was an epic fight in which I and my opponent were constantly mutating and transforming body parts into different alien shapes, appendages and powers.
 ::evil:: 

Anyways, points: 36 + 1 = *37 pts*

----------


## Scionox

5 Fragments, 1 dream, WBTB fail. 4.5 points.

Tomorrow is the last day of competition!





> Quick question: Do I get 2 points for each DC I interacted with, or does it only count the once? I had two DC interactions, so does that mean I get four points?



Congrats! And yeah, tasks count only once per dream, also you forgot 8 points for TOTM.  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

One dream, one fragment - not really happy with my campaign here and sorry Brandon - but it was fun non the less - and three LDs is quite okay, actually, if not exactly for upper league.

110.5 + 1.5 = 112

----------


## Sensei

> 5 that I remembered, you?



5? You just had 11 up there! I have had 13 if you count DEILD... If not, I think that itis 4

----------


## seank12

3 fragments + WBTB fail = 2.5
2.5 + 62 = 64.5

Ugh, I guess I gotta journal my lucids again, digitally.

----------


## KonchogTashi

Thursday night:


2 dreams= 2 pts.
2 fragments= 1 pt.
1 WBTB failure= 1 pt.
total for night =  4 pts.

cumulative total= 4 + 86 = 90 pts

----------


## DoctorKwack101

NiGHT 14:
A failed WBTB and... _three_ fragments? What is this madness? Could my recall be... improving? Naaaahhh... don't be silly. Anyways, nothing really went wrong this time. I tried a different WBTB time, though, and it took me forever to get back to sleep afterward, so maybe I should keep experimenting with that time. Strangely, I think I naturally woke up right before my WBTB alarm, even though I had just set it to a new time. My body's more in-tune than I give it credit for.

Night total: 2.5 pts

TOTAL: 22 pts

----------


## dolphin

fragment-5 fragments-2.5 points
dream-1 dream-1 point
total-3.5 points

DEILD-2 points
become lucid-5 points
reality check-1 point
total-8 points

dream-A couple of seconds after a dream I hear my ears ringing. My bed starts spinning. After a couple of seconds I do a nose plug get off and try to stabilize. While focusing on my surroundings, I wake up.

3.5+8=11.5 points
competition total=281.5 points

----------


## AnotherDreamer

3 dreams, wbtb success - 6

Dream 2:
WILD - 3
Lucid - 5
DC interact - 2
-->10

Dream 3:
Lucid - 5
Flying - 4
Fully Move through solid object - 8
DC-interact - 2
-->19

Total: 19 + 10 + 6 = 35
Competition Total: 352 + 35 = 387

Strange Dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## atramentis

Remembered one fragment (.5) and one dream (1). 
Night's total: 1.5 points. 
Old total: 69.5 points. 
New total: *71 points.* 
I BROKE 70.

----------


## fogelbise

Night 14 - 1 DILD success & fun, then so close on 1st WILD attempt, 50% there on a 2nd WILD attempt (I was trying, thanks to BrandonBoss for the encouragement yesterday). Nice NLDs also, drank a lot of water to ensure I wake and recall better. I did a good review of dream signs before bed but was hoping for more points tonight. Dreams sign review seemed to incubate a number of minor dream signs, but only one helped me become lucid (making out, kind of like FryingMan's KILD  :Shades wink:  ).

3 dreams, 2 fragments, wbtb success: 7pts

DILD: become lucid, dc interact, fully change dc, fly: 15pts

Competition total: 222.5pts

<snip>the woman standing in front of me seems to be a dignitary, maybe even a head of state. She is somewhat tall and thin and has blondish-brown hair and a formal skirt & jacket on. Surprisingly she reaches behind her and gently grabs me down in the crotch area making a bold pass at me and I realize that I am dreaming. We are behind some other people standing facing a presenter that is saying something about having great confidence in Russia and she plays a clip of Vladimir Putin saying that Russia is the god of the top 3 nations (that are assembled here?). I am ignoring this and doing some various things with the dignitary woman with her back to me but I think that this is a good opportunity to bring Scarlett Johansson in. She still has her back to me and I think confidently to myself that when I turn her around she will be Scarlett Johansson. I turn her around and her face looks like a nice representation of her and her body has shortened a bit and looks like her body. Her hair is black though, which is not the color that she usually has (but I found a picture I will put below). "Hello Scarlett." "Hello." I am so thrilled to have her in front of me and begin to kiss her while staring into her beautiful eyes and soaking in her beautiful face. I keep going and going but after a while it seems like her face is changing slightly and I decide it is time to move on lest she changes into something undesirable. I fly up above the group and start to recall my goals for the night and competition and as I think of the first one I feel myself fading back to bed and it seems that I was at the end of my REM cycle.

Scarlett was here! Click thumbnail for larger view
scarlett black.jpg

 :Shades wink:

----------


## StephL

Oh - one more night - great!

----------


## Chessica

Night 14: 1 dream, thats it ... Competiton total: 36 points.

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Saturday 2014-03-22 competition #17 night #15, LD #29 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Always nice to finish the competition with a LD (first time for me!) -- even a short one.

3 dreams - 3
2 fragments - 1.5
got lucid - 5
WBTB success - 3
interact with DC - 2

night total: 14.5
competition total: 14.5 + 173 = 187.5

If I had gotten my other 3-step tasks I would have broken 200!

Really big comp for me, many new firsts, including first night with 2 LDs, and first time 7 LDs in a calendar month.   

Thanks Scionox, again, for running this, another great competition with a whole lot of fabulous dreaming going on!

----------


## FryingMan

> ... helped me become lucid (making out, kind of like FryingMan's KILD  ).



Ah yes that is becoming my signature LD initiator.   Yet another one last night  :smiley: .   Way too short, but sort of astonishing lucidity moment since nightly dream state awareness was already on the wane....there's just nothing like the feeling of getting lucid in a dream!

----------


## JoannaB

I remember that sometime in the middle of the night I remembered a fragment but was too exhausted to write it down, and now by morning it is gone alas. So no points for this night for me.

Scionox, thank you so much for the competition! While I did not get lucid but my dream recall was better during competition than before it, so progress.

----------


## Chessica

Night 15:

This last night was a short one, only slept for 5 hours, so I'm a bit tired now (thank you civilization 5!) BUT! I think I had my first lucid in this competition, and my second one in 2014! Not sure if I only _dreamt_ I was lucid, or if I really WAS lucid, If that makes any sense? Well, here's the dream (it's a short one, and not very exciting):

Don't remember the dream leading up to this, but all of a sudden _I "realize" I'm dreaming, because I'm doing the nose plug RC. I do it over and over just to feel the sensation of air going through my plugged nose (it's quite an odd feeling) and to hold on to the realization that I'm, dreaming. After a little while it feels harder to draw my breath through my plugged nose, but again I "remember" that it's a dream and I'm supposed to be able to breath through my nose while doing this RC. This "clears" up my nose and it feels easier to breathe again. Realizing it's a dream I think "I can do whatever I want!" And I launch myself up in the air, thinking I will fly - and I fall flat on my nose (luckily into a basket of laundry). I think to my self "this IS a dream, if I only believe hard enough that I can fly I will fly!" I jump again, but fall flat again_ and lose lucidity - and the dream. Don't remember anything other than this from the whole night.

So if this was a proper LD, I got 0,5 points for the fragment, 5 points for lucidity and 1 point from doing a RC? That is 6,5 points! Making my competition total: 42,5 points!

I don't know what it takes to get points from stabilizing the dream. I was using the nose plug RC to sort of stabilize, and (believe it or not) this was really my longest LD so far... If it counts as stabilizing then the competition total would be 44,5 points.

So happy I finally had a LD experience again, even though the lucidity couldn't have been very high, because I'm left with the feeling that I only dreamt about being lucid, and that it doesn't really count? Strange feeling. Has anybody else ever had this sensation? 

 :Uhm:

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Chessica, lucid is lucid, it doesn't matter how many layers down you are.  If you realize you're dreaming, you're dreaming.  That is not the same as dreaming *about* lucid dreaming, situations like "oh, that guy over there is a lucid dreamer," or "if I got right back to bed I'd be certain to have a lucid dream," these are not lucid dreams if that's all there is.   Control comes with practice, and developing expectation of success via waking life practice and imagination, and just getting lucid a bunch and trying stuff.

Oh and sometimes using external aids really helps: have a DC sprinkle magic flying fairy dust onto you, or imagine that a stick is a power wand or remote control that makes specific things happen.

----------


## Sibyline

The pressure of knowing that the competition was coming to an end caused me to have two LDs last night. They weren't very good and I didn't really do anything with them, but nevertheless. I'm very confused about the number of NLDs and fragments, though. So far I have only jotted down notes, and I have a lot to do today, so I won't be able to write it down properly until tonight. Then I'll know the exact count.

I also would like to thank Scionox for this competition. It has been great for me. Above average recall and LDs and it's been lots of fun and a good challenge. You must have spent a lot of time keeping track of everyone's progress and answering questions, so thank you so much!!! You are  :Rock out:  and you deserve  :Fame: !

----------


## Mismagius

Yeah, thanks Scionox for doing this awesome competition, it's a lot of fun!  Hopefully next time I'll have more consistent lucids.

Had bad recall for the past week  :Sad:  

I had a really short LD but all I can remember was looking at my hand move in slow motion, so not really sure if it counts.

1 dream - 1 point

3 fragments - 1.5 point

*Night Totals: 2.5 points

Competition Total: 37.5 points*

----------


## seank12

I had the best lucid ive ever had just a bit ago. SSILD really is an amazing technique. 

Not updating my score now as i am going back to bed, but if i have a lucid, then try and wake up and end up in a FA and become lucid again, does that count as being lucid once or twice? And does the reality check from that FA count?

----------


## seank12

Hey Mismagius, buddy, dont be bummed! You and i made a great team! I do believe that counts as a lucid btw  :smiley: 


Also, to anyone who knows, do you get 2 point for each DC you interact with?

And you can only get 20 points per dream?

And man, I wish there was a task for breathing fire because i did that in my dream! Ill make sure to update my score and everything later  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

2 dreams, 5 fragments, WBTB fail. 5.5 points.





> Not sure if I only dreamt I was lucid, or if I really WAS lucid, If that makes any sense?



Sounds like you were really lucid, so congrats.  :smiley:  





> but if i have a lucid, then try and wake up and end up in a FA and become lucid again, does that count as being lucid once or twice? And does the reality check from that FA count?



I usually don't count FAs as separate dreams from dream before FA.





> Also, to anyone who knows, do you get 2 point for each DC you interact with?
> 
> And you can only get 20 points per dream?







> tasks count only once per dream



And yeah 20 points max per dream except for tasks marked * , challenge tasks and three step tasks.





> And man, I wish there was a task for breathing fire because i did that in my dream! Ill make sure to update my score and everything later



Theres task for element manipulation, and that counts for that. :p And dont forget to update with DJs for this and your previous competition lucids too.  :smiley: 





> I had a really short LD but all I can remember was looking at my hand move in slow motion, so not really sure if it counts.



Short lucids count.  :smiley: 

*And competition end time has been reached, so it's now is officially over! 
You can still post dreams you had before this post and from Friday-Saturday night to get points, but any other dreams from now on do not count towards score.
Also those who haven't posted DJ entries for lucid dreams before please post DJ entries or update your previous posts with them.*  :Thinking: 

*I will verify the scores tomorrow and winners will be selected!*  ::D:

----------


## seank12

Awesome thanks scionox! Since I'm stil a bit confused, I'm just going to put all the tasks i did in my LD this morning and hopfully you will help me total them up  :smiley: .

1 dream
become lucid
successful reality check
stabilize dream
successful WBTB
flying (my first 3 step task)
Interact with DC
element manipulation


Seriously an incredible night. I will update my DJ with my four LD's later tonight.

Thanks so much for hosting this whole thing scionox, i can assure you that i will attend next month's comp as well!

Edit: I'm going to put a really quick summary of each lucid here because I don't want to type them all out.

1st) I reognized I was fighting this kid and that I didn't want that behavior to transfer to waking life. I realized the significance of this thought, and became lucid and did a reality check, then quickly waking up.

2nd) I am at a gas station in my city and it's snowing (I live in central california, it doensn't snow here man). I become lucid somehow with no RC, and quickly wake.

3rd) I feel myself in my bed and do a reality check, pushing my thumb through the wall. I become lucid and then wake.

4th) I have a FA from SSILD which leads to my becoming lucid. I fly around, quiz my DC's, breathe fire, do reality checks, yell "increase lucidity/vividity", fly more, etc. Super fun and super long.

I hope that's good enough! Thanks again Scionox!

----------


## DoctorKwack101

NiGHT 15:
Oh my goodness. The last night of the competition and I actually have a lucid dream. It wasn't very long, but it was long enough to complete some tasks and actually earn some decent points! Ohhh, now I wish the competition was longer! Funny enough, after all my WILD and MILD practice, I ended up just having a good old-fashioned DILD. I just got a heavy feeling in my gut that I was dreaming, and I knew I was right. I almost WILDed as well, as I was forming a dream and staying lucid while it was happening, but I got excited and woke up again. Still inching ever-closer, though.

Here's my journal entry:
3/21-3/22:
_GOT LUCID: My sister and I are at the movies and I get lucid in the parking lot. I just get a gut feeling and know I'm dreaming. She calls out to me "Are you coming?" so I call out to her to "wait just a second" and she nods and walks off. I run behind a dumpster and stabilize the dream by rubbing my hands on a concrete barrier and the road. I try to spawn a strawberry directly in my hand but can't, so I just close my eyes and think real hard about eating one. A strawberry then appears in my mouth, and it tastes awesome. I try to remember what my next task was, but I lose my lucidity after that. 
_

Fragment: 0.5
Got lucid: 5
Stabilize: 2
Eat something: 4
First step task!: 5
If telling her to wait counts as "interacting": 2
Successful WBTB: 3
Basic summoning if the strawberry thing counts: 4

Night total: 25.5 pts

TOTAL: 47.5 pts

This competition was a lot of fun. Thank you for hosting this, Scionox. If you host another one, you can bet I'll be there!

----------


## dolphin

5 dreams-5 points

WILD-3 points
become lucid-5 points
reality check-1 point
flying-4 points
basic summon-4 points
dc interaction-2 points
total-19 points

dream-I'm trying to fall asleep when I hear my ears ringing. I wait until they stop, do a nose plug, and get out of bed. I go outside and fly over the fence in my backyard. I feel compelled, for whatever reason, to summon my fire fighter friend, which I do. I ask him what he does if there's a fire and he magically comes up with a fire hose and starts spraying the windows of houses. I ask him if there's anything else I need to do and he tells me to empty the wastebaskets in the house. He's concerned I'm running out of dream time but I reassure him I have plenty of time. I wake up.  :Picard face palm: 

become lucid-5 points
total-5 points

dream-I catch a FA after a long dream and wake up a few seconds later.

become lucid-5 points
flying-4 points
total-9 points

dream-I catch a FA after I notice how dark it is outside. As I start to walk outside, a force pulls me away. I try to resist it and fly though the ceiling but I can't make it through. After a few seconds of being pulled around, I wake up.

5+19+5+9=38 points
competition total-319 points

Thanks for the competition Scionox!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

4 dreams - 4 points

become lucid - 5
telekinesis - 4
dc interaction - 2
-->11


*Spoiler* for _another fishing dream_: 



dream - I'm fishing in the mountains with family and old family friends. I realize that one of them died a couple years ago and become lucid. A fishing pole bends really big and flies into the lake. I use telekinesis to make it fly into my hand. Only half of it comes to me, the other half breaks off. I yank the string really hard and the smallest fish I've ever seen flies into my hand, couldn't even call it a minnow. I feel its skin and it starts to break apart. I go back to the shore and talk to the DC that died. I give him a big hug and thank him for being in my life. I see my dad start to catch a huge fish. He pulls a 5 foot long koi up to the shore then he runs into the water and starts kicking it in the head so it will stop struggling. I'm a little jealous. I wake up and try to DEILD, no luck. 



become lucid - 5
elemental manipulation - 8
-->13

*Spoiler* for _a fight_: 




dream - I'm in a fist fight with some guy that jumped me outside a bar. I become lucid spontaneously when his blows don't hurt me. I make fire erupt from me in every direction with a loud explosion. He flies away from the blast and I run at him to beat him to a pulp. Wake up and try to DEILD, but I moved and it didn't work.




4 + 13 + 11 = 28
competition total - 387 + 28 = 415

Thank you soooooo much for hosting this competition again Scionox, I really appreciate all the work you put into it and it's a lot of fun!

----------


## sprada

2 dreams and a fragment.
2,5 points.
Comp Total=33.5 Points

----------


## Sensei

4 dreams and wbtb fail :/ moving kind of killed my schedule, but it was a good competition anyways! Good job everyone. I don't think that we have ever had this many people score 100+ in the competition.  :smiley: 

Total = 5 points

----------


## atramentis

FINALLY FINISHED WRITING THIS DREAM OUT AAHH (LINK)
Got lucid let's finish this *dramatic pose*

Non points limit tasks. (16.5)
Remembered three fragments (1.5) and two dreams (2). Two WBTB attempts, one successful (3). 
Completed my second three-step dream task (10)!

Points limit tasks. (34)
First dream (18). 
Became lucid (5). Flying (4), and basic summoning (4), which is my second three-step dream task. 
Second dream (16). 
Became lucid (5). Reality check (1), mass telekinesis (10, I raised a firetruck probably twice my height into the air). I also made a hole in glass just by tracing an outline of it, but I'm not sure if that counts as anything. 

Note: I tried to be relatively conservative with my point-counting, since my recall isn't amazing right now.

Night's total: 50.5 points.  
Old total: 71 points. 
New total: *121.5 points.*

----------


## parkmeats

last couple days... really sick... party's... 4 dreams and 2 failed WBTB.

----------


## fogelbise

Final night

I did get another LD after sleeping way past my normal wbtb period but I don't think the wbtb or the LD counts. I got up at 7am local for my late wbtb for 30 minutes and trying to WILD and got a DILD (is the competition end time as flexible as the start time is?...for example it was part of my normal Friday to Saturday sleep and not a nap later Saturday... mainly just checking for future competition clarification because: Either way it looks like I would finish in 5th (so it may only matter to the team championship if that ends real close).

2 dreams for sure: 2pts

Not sure in time: successful wbtb, become lucid, DC interact: only 10pts more anyway... 

Competition total: 224.5pts or 234.5pts

Thank you Scionox for all of your time organizing and tracking this wonderful competition and sorry for the last-minute confusion above!  :smiley: 

super paraphrased LD: in an American style football game I played the first 3 downs in the quarterback position starting from the 20 yard line and there was a dirty play against me in the last down that made me realize that this was a dream and how I was just in bed trying to WILD. I thought it would be fun to throw off the helmet of the dirty player and start whacking him and did. After a number of whacks I am just laying on the playing field feeling tired and from there I faded back to bed.

----------


## parkmeats

Just going to add that this competition without a doubt has raised my LD'ing skills a bunch. I thought I would have one, maybe 2. But I tried really hard, and I set a new bar for myself. Thank you Scionox, so much. Congratulations to everybody in the competition for challenging yourself and hopefully becoming a better LD'er!

----------


## Nfri

Hey guys! You won't believe me, I've been in the sleeping laboratory and I'm going on polysomnography. It means that I will have an opportunity to proof scientifically, that I can dream consciously. I'm so excited!

I've took this picture there.


sleeplab.jpg

----------


## Pickman

Last night, nothing much to report:

WBTB attempt: 1 point.

----------


## Sensei

Soooo... Just woken up this morning and went to the church for an hour (when I updated) and then came back and slept more. I slept till 2:15 (meaning like till 2 minutes ago) and had 3 LDs. Should I count them scionox?


*Spoiler* for _if so, then here is the scoring_: 




Finally got it into my head that I was in a competition and did the full transformation. 
4 dreams = 4 points

DEILD (I DEILDed from a non lucid! First time ever!) = 2 points
Become lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Total = 8 points

Become lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Teleport = 7 points
Element manipulation = 7 points.
Full transformation = 10 points (+10 3 step)
Flying = 4 points
Total = 20 (+10 3 step)

Become lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point 
stabilize = 2 points
Element manipulation = 7 points
Flying = 4 points
Teleport = 7 points
Total = 20 points

Total for night = 62 points





*Spoiler* for _LDs_: 




I am in a mall and my wife is talking to a random person there. I am so confused. It is really empty here. I wake up. I feel my all waking body and RC, then go back to sleep. 
Slip right into a stride. I am running to a DC. I try to call out their name, but my jaw is shut. Ah, I RC to make sure that this is a dream and I grab my mouth to pry it open. My teeth grind together and I forget about it. I run my hands together to stabilize and I don't feel it at all. I start walking and slipping from the dream. I wake up. Type up and back to sleep. 

I am with my wife at a doctor's office. We dexide to hve sex and when we are done I freak out a little and realize that it is a dream. RC/stabilize and teleport outside. It is a really nice neighborhood. There are lakes and things everywhere. What should I do?I'llmess with some water while thinking about it. I put ny hands up and do a water bending tech. A stream flies out of the pool and straight up. I motion my hands and it follows whatever I tell it to (last airbender series, check it out). I remember my goal to be a wolf again. I take off running and hit the ground with all 4 paws. I increase speed and decide not to terrorize the neighborhood. I switch back to human and fly to a house. I wake up. 

RC, try to DEILD and fail. Then just sleep. 
I keep switching back and forth from the doctor's office and a vacation eith my family. Then after a while I am outside the doctor's office again. I was here in a dream! I think and i look around. Ah! That means that this is a dream. RC/stabilize and climb up a wall to look around. I should do a more grand price of dream control. I see both lakes and I pull a stream of water from one and send it at a wall. I freeze it on impact. I throw another stream in the air and freeze it into a pillar. I bring a stream to me and see a window. I freeze one end of the water whip and send it at the window. I miss and the water falls to the ground and freezes. I look over at the other lake. I have another idea. I pull out a stream and send it upward, then another and another until the lake is empty. What should I do? Maybe go somewhere that has more fun dream items to play with. A space station. I close my eyes and appear in a space station. I walk around the room, but feel if I leave it I will wake. I try to leave and wake up. :/

----------


## Sibyline

I lost some of the NLD fragments I had due to not having saved my DJ notes properly. But never mind, I did get the following:

1 fragment: 0.5 pt
2 whole dreams: 2 pts
WBTB success: 3 pts
Become lucid x2: 10 pts
Interact with DC: 2 pts
Total: 17.5

DILD and FA - Dutch surrealism

Competition grand total: 9.5+2+1.5+1+23+2.5+2+2.5+28+1+1+1.5+2+17.5=95 pts

----------


## Ginsan

Scionox thanks for posting the competition, it helped me get back on this website and of course back to lucid dreaming  :smiley: 
And parkmeats after all that bragging and getting fired up I ended up 6th place with 1/3rd of your score  :Big laugh:  Gongratulations with your obvious win. I am looking forward to the next competition, but next time I will be in the upper league ^^

----------


## StephL

> Hey guys! You won't believe me, I've been in the sleeping laboratory and I'm going on polysomnography. It means that I will have an opportunity to proof scientifically, that I can dream consciously. I'm so excited!
> 
> I've took this picture there.
> 
> 
> sleeplab.jpg



This is soo great!!
Well done!

And thanks so much again Scionox for running another competition!!
Forgot to post 2 points for the last night - that wouldn't change anything, though - so doesn't matter.

----------


## Scionox

*Final Scores

Individual Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from three step tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

anotherdreamer - 415(30)
BrandonBoss - 355(5)
Nfri - 334(30)
dolphin - 319(15) 
fogelbise - 234.5(30)
FryingMan - 187.5(5)
Scionox - 169
she - 137.5
StephL - 114(15)
Mikasan527 - 109
VagalTone - 18
StingPT - 13

Lower League

parkmeats - 199.5(5)
atramentis - 121.5(15)
Sibyline - 95(5)
seank12 - 91.5(5)
KonchogTashi - 90(5)
PKJacker - 76
Ginsan - 67
ParadoxOwl - 48
DoctorKwack101 - 47.5
Sojatofu - 45
Chessica - 44.5
Pickman - 43
Mismagius - 42.5
dreambh - 37
sprada - 33.5
JoannaB - 16
pnb1 - 12.5
Silentium - 11
LouaiB - Quit
Reporter - DQ
lucid555 - DQ
TheMmaker7 - DQ

Team Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from team tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

Team Lumen - 505.5
Team Natura - 449
Team Aqua - 411
Team Ignis - 398
Team Draco - 351.5
Team Ventus - 155.5

Lower League

Team Herba - 279.5
Team Aurora - 143.5
Team Sol - 129
Team Glacies - 120.5
Team Aer - 110.5
Team Lapillus - 106
Team Umbra - 72.5
Team Metallum - 55
Team Flos - 51
*

 :smiley:  *And the winners are...*  :smiley: 

*anotherdreamer wins in Upper League, but the Team Lumen wins the team Upper League!*  :Clap: 

*parkmeats wins in Lower League and the Team Herba wins as well!*  :Clap: 

 ::D:  *Thanks to everyone who participated and congrats on all lucid dreams!*  ::D:

----------


## Scionox

> I did get another LD after sleeping way past my normal wbtb period but I don't think the wbtb or the LD counts.



WBTBs do count as long as time is reasonable, which it is in this case.





> Soooo... Just woken up this morning and went to the church for an hour (when I updated) and then came back and slept more. I slept till 2:15 (meaning like till 2 minutes ago) and had 3 LDs. Should I count them scionox?



Sounds like a nap, so didnt counted.

----------


## Sensei

@scionox. 
Thanks for running the competition.  :smiley:  you were in my dream last night constructing a city. Everyone was pitching their ideas to you. Lol.

@anotherdreamer. Good job on the competition! I'll get you next time.   :tongue2: 

@fogelbise and nfri
Good job! Y'all are getting better and better, way to take the team. Most of the time the person that wins team wins, but y'all did great and stole it! >_> 

@all upper league +parkmeats and atremitus
I had better see both of you next competition. I love having so many close battles! I'm back in stride too, so we had all better go to our respective training grounds and come back like beasts.  :tongue2:

----------


## fogelbise

> I am looking forward to the next competition, but next time I will be in the upper league ^^



I think you will and along the same lines, I want to recognize a couple of my great DV friends FryingMan and StephL for challenging themselves to the upper league!! 





> Just going to add that this competition without a doubt has raised my LD'ing skills a bunch. I thought I would have one, maybe 2. But I tried really hard, and I set a new bar for myself.



I agree! And congrats on the win as well as anotherdreamer with BrandonBoss very close behind, and Nfri and Dolphin right in there!  :smiley:   It definitely helped me refocus on pre-bed work, review of dream signs, and to not be so lazy with the day work! I am happy to have been lucid 8 out of the 15 nights of the competition and again last night after the competition making 5 out of the last 7 nights and some nice memories.  :smiley:  And FryingMan was basically right there with me in the standings and honestly inspired me with all of his awesome progress (check out his DILD workbook if you want to see how he carved out his own success).





> @fogelbise and nfri
> Good job! Y'all are getting better and better, way to take the team. Most of the time the person that wins team wins, but y'all did great and stole it! >_>



Thank you Bossman and also for your help early on ~12-13 months ago. Nfri did the most of course, but it is a nice feeling to be part of the team and contribute significant points to the team.

And thank you again Scionox! I hope you are on DV forever friend!

Sorry for rambling...I sound like someone who thought he won...haha.

----------


## Sensei

> Thank you Bossman and also for your help early on ~12-13 months ago.



I am glad I could be of help, even if I dont remember helping you.  :tongue2:

----------


## JoannaB

And once again, I became lucid soon after competition ended: Short LUCID: why van parked in mid street, caught RC fail but not FA - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sibyline

Awww Joanne. Sod's law! But you had a lucid again, so congratulations!  :smiley:

----------


## Mismagius

Congratulations to anotherdreamer and parkmeats, and Team Lumen and Team Herba!!  Congrats to everybody else too! \(^o^)/



Haha, same thing happened to me JoannaB  :tongue2:

----------


## Sibyline



----------


## Sensei

Becoming lucid isn't "all in a day's work". It takes a couple weeks to get the mindset going.  :smiley: 

Weird. I have never heard it called Sod's law. It is Murphy's law.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sibyline

> Weird. I have never heard it called Sod's law. It is Murphy's law.



They are not quite the same, although there is some overlap.

----------


## Sensei

When I googled, they both were the same:
"Anything that can go wrong will go wrong" 

Where does sod's law differ? Is there more to the rule?

----------


## Sibyline

I see Sod's law as being more personal than Murphy's law. Now that I think about it, I think that Sod's law is even more pessimistic/fatalistic than Murphy's. Other than that, I suppose it depends on whether you speak British English or American English. This is a good explanation:
Sod's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Found another good one: http://www.michael-scannell.com/jottings/journ2.html

----------


## Silentium

Well, I was absent for the most time during this competition (sorry teammate  :Sad:  )
I want to apologize for that, it was rude. I was very busy for the past few weeks, had to deal with alot of stuff (including death). 
Congratulations to the winners and everybody else who managed to improve their LD skills  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Hello! I am running a competition. It is the next one after this, so you aren't signing up for anything "new" if you go there, but I am changing some things. Please sign up!
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-18-a.html

----------

